# SAVE THE SHOWS IN NW



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

These shows are dieing, and its up to us to bring them back. Seems like that's all every ones been talking about this year. So lets do it, lets talk it out and figure it out. I been hearing people say lowridings dead out here, but I refuse to believe that. 

Add your thoughts on what needs to be done.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Even though the OG's don't want to hear this I believe shows should be on Saturdays, Its hard when the show is on Sunday and you have to travel to get home, and be to work the next day. Not everyone can stay for a week like BIG TONY!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

There's been a lot of talk about the hop rules being out dated, well the Moses Lake show and the Spokane show changed up the rules and made the hop payout $1000, and we had less hoppers than past years for Spokane.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Why is it that canada lowriders only come down here for the LRM show?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Is it possible that there are to many shows? This year it seems like theres been a show every couple of weeks since the first one.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

We know not enough Lowrider Videos aint the problem, lol 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Aug 28 2007, 01:33 AM~8657711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey now i know our guys came down for the yak show...



sorry to say i havne't been to every show this summer myself cause of knee surgery, am selling my house and work...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 28 2007, 01:10 AM~8657766
> *Big Nick my bratha, i don't know about dieing, but its on and off again up here, has been that way seems like the trun outs are strong for a few years then it dies off for a few then back again....
> i know what your saying, i'd like to see a few saturdays shows, it would make it easier for those who have to work on monday and can't get the day off and it would make it easier for the family man to go as well with his/her kids having to be in school on monday even tho there aren't but a couple shows during the school year.
> hey now i know our guys came down for the yak show...
> ...


I know thats what got me thinking, He had one of my favorite cars that day, so how do we get more Canada lowriders down here, maybe if they saw more of us up there, they would support our shows, just a thought.


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 01:33 AM~8657711
> *These shows are dieing, and its up to us to bring them back. Seems like that's all every ones been talking about this year. So lets do it, lets talk it out and figure it out. I been hearing people say lowridings dead out here, but I refuse to believe that.
> 
> Add your thoughts on what needs to be done.
> *


what up BIG NICK ......its not that lowriding is dead out here...the reason why the shows are dying out is because they are being ridiculous about prices to enter cars into shows...35-45 bucks to enter....come on ....i remember when i judged a while back it was 25 bucks to enter car in show and 8-10 to go into show and see rides.....and we had a shit load of rides...from all clubs around..from seattle to spokane (all over the Northwest)...canada...etc...and they had good entertainment...just my 2 cents... :bi :biggrin: ggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@Aug 28 2007, 02:04 AM~8657815
> *what up BIG NICK ......its not that lowriding is dead out here...the reason why the shows are dying out is because they are being ridiculous about prices to enter cars into shows...35-45 bucks to enter....come on ....i remember when i judged a while back it was 25 bucks to enter car in show and 8-10 to go into show and see rides.....and we had a shit load of rides...from all clubs around..from seattle to spokane (all over the Northwest)...canada...etc...and they had good entertainment...just my 2 cents... :bi :biggrin: ggrin:
> *


I agree, thats the story I've been hearing from people. I've heard they didnt go to this past weekends show becasue the show it self has been dieing. One friend I talked to yesterday said he didnt go because back in the day, the entry fee was $10, and there would be a half known artist like maybe Lighter Shade of Brown, there would be tons of venders, and maybe someBudweiser girls, or even a bikini contest.

So are the entry fees getting to expensive for the show thats offered?
I think $10 is a fair price for any show, any more than that only the die hard lowriders are gonna pay to get in.

Is the Music and entertainment part of the show weak?
This past weekend I think the music sucked! I know I dont play all that nursery rhyme dance shoulder lean wipe me down shit! Only one that plays that shit is that Dj. Lets get the mood cracking and play nothin but the westcoast, like Dre, Mack 10, Snoop, shit like that, through in some funk!

Is the cost for a vender booth to much?
I think it might be, at a show like the Yakima show, there should be at least 10 venders, there should be a lil old lady making Carne asada tacos for BIG TONY, Smokin Bones should be out there with the cooker making Schue some ribs, the local stero shops should be there, maybe a tint shop, whatever, but if you wanted a purse and some hand cream you where set that day.

And does there need to be a bikini contest.
YES, wheather we like it or not, naked or half naked girls atract a lot of people, ask the LOWCOS.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Nick is on here takin em to church! No really though you have very good points. I really thought it was insane that one of our members had to pay $110 just to show at Portland for entry fee and lights! Come on now. Also maybe we can run by Garrett what he thinks about doing a Saturday show?? I think its a good idea.....


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 07:34 AM~8658903
> *I agree, thats the story I've been hearing from people. I've heard they didnt go to this past weekends show becasue the show it self has been dieing. One friend I talked to yesterday said he didnt go because back in the day, the entry fee was $10, and there would be a half known artist like maybe Lighter Shade of Brown, there would be tons of venders, and maybe someBudweiser girls, or even a bikini contest.
> 
> So are the entry fees getting to expensive for the show thats offered?
> ...


bringing the price down sounds good and as for music, get the lowcos back on that bitch haha the music in moses lake was cool uffin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Aug 28 2007, 09:36 AM~8659842
> *Nick is on here takin em to church! No really though you have very good points. I really thought it was insane that one of our members had to pay $110 just to show at Portland for entry fee and lights! Come on now. Also maybe we can run by Garrett what he thinks about doing a Saturday show?? I think its  a good idea.....
> *


Wow $110, now we all know thats too much :angry: 

And believe me Garrett will know what the people need from him for us to support the shows, we just need to figure it out and present it to him in enough time.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Aug 28 2007, 09:52 AM~8660010
> *bringing the price down sounds good and as for music, get the lowcos back on that bitch haha the music in moses lake was cool uffin:
> *


The price for spectators or a car?

And did you like the live entertainment or the dj music?
Next year we hope to have a known artist that lowriders actually listen to perform, Not that fool that was at LRM :uh: , hopefully it works out


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*THE SHOWS ARE NOT DEAD!*


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 11:43 AM~8660505
> *THE SHOWS ARE NOT DEAD!
> 
> 
> ...


That car was badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

hno: :biggrin: 


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* 206ness, LadyShowtime*


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Wait Nick, you forgot this one!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LadyShowtime, *Woodside*

Where were you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

it is about to die half is everyone is getting busy with life(kids,house,work) the other half is i think people are gettn lazy i had three different people tell me it was to far to the purolocos bbq and they all lived within a hour.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 28 2007, 11:22 AM~8660882
> *it is about to die half is everyone is getting busy with life(kids,house,work) the other half is i think people are gettn lazy i had three different people tell me it was to far to the purolocos bbq and they all lived within a hour.
> *


I understand the kid part completly, i have 2 two year olds, I hate leaving them for the weekend, and I cant bring them yet cause there crazy. 

Are you talking the Puro Locos BBQ in Salem? How was that? I know theres alot of Lowriders in south Oregon.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LadyShowtime, *BIGTONY*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *206ness*, *509Rider*, LadyShowtime, BIGTONY


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Its cause it seems everybody is lazy or scared to spend a couple buxs, Its all excuses. It really pisses me off to see all the hard work put into these shows and nobody goes. I dont make it to everyshow, but I try and when I miss one it pisses me off, I think most guys could care less.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

So......Great Topic to get started Nick...don't complain bout the money or the having to work on Mondays


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 28 2007, 11:34 AM~8661021
> *Its cause it seems everybody is lazy or scared to spend a couple buxs, Its all excuses. It really pisses me off to see all the hard work put into these shows and nobody goes. I dont make it to everyshow, but I try and when I miss one it pisses me off, I think most guys could care less.
> *


Cost to get in show might be too high.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Its like this as for the price of the shows going up thats in flation the spots cost more to rent out the entry fees going to go up and as for sat shows alot of people work sat too so they wouldnt be able to make the show the way i see it there to man trohpy hunters out there the bigest complait i hear about the shows is the judgeing FUCK A TROPHY do it for the love of the sport and yourself not a peice of plastic it dont make your car an nicer as for hop rules being out dated people known the rules for years they need to build cars that meet the rules and bring them to the shows before they try and change the rules for the type of cars they want to build maybe an added anything goes class could be added but then they would still btch about its to far cost to much not enough cars im not geting paid bla bla bla either show up with what you got or stay the fuck away and dont bitch about shit i didnt have a car out this year but i tried to go to every show i could to SHOW MY SUPPORT this shit is not dying up here but the negativity and all the fighting between people is sure effecting it we all out here doing the same thing who give a fuck what shirt you got on or what plauge in your back window we all need to get along we aint gangs we car clubs enough said there to much hate and drama up here in the NW and we all looking like assholes for it so let the cars talk and not our mouths and fingers oh ya AND SHOW THE FUCK UP TO THE SHOWS B4 THERE AINT ANY


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 01:37 PM~8661051
> *Cost to get in show might be too high.
> *


Its a small price to pay as far as im concerned.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 28 2007, 11:36 AM~8661039
> *So......Great Topic to get started Nick...don't complain bout the money or the having to work on Mondays
> 
> 
> ...


lol, Im not complaining, just suggesting it might be the reason why attendence was down. This year there were more shows, Individuals CC, Moses Lake, and Puro Locos, and next week's show. So Im sure some people had to choose what show there where going to attened. Nice picture on a monday  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 28 2007, 12:36 PM~8661039
> *So......Great Topic to get started Nick...don't complain bout the money or the having to work on Mondays
> 
> 
> ...


We look like that cell service commercial where everything short to tall lol


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 11:38 AM~8661055
> *Its like this as for the price of the shows going up thats in flation the spots cost more to rent out the entry fees going to go up and as for sat shows alot of people work sat too so they wouldnt be able to make the show the way i see it there to man trohpy hunters out there the bigest complait i hear about the shows is the judgeing FUCK A TROPHY do it for the love of the sport and yourself not a peice of plastic it dont make your car an nicer as for hop rules being out dated people known the rules for years they need to build cars that meet the rules and bring them to the shows before they try and change the rules for the type of cars they want to build maybe an added anything goes class could be added but then they would still btch about its to far cost to much not enough cars im not geting paid bla bla bla either show up with what you got or stay the fuck away and dont bitch about shit i didnt have a car out this year but i tried to go to every show i could to SHOW MY SUPPORT this shit is not dying up here but the negativity and all the fighting between people is sure effecting it we all out here doing the same thing who give a fuck what shirt you got on or what plauge in your back window we all need to get along we aint gangs we car clubs enough said there to much hate and drama up here in the NW and we all looking like assholes for it so let the cars talk and not our mouths and fingers oh ya  AND SHOW THE FUCK UP TO THE SHOWS B4 THERE AINT ANY
> *


There use to be better entertainment, as far as Music, Girls, and Booths, thats not the economys fault. So the spectators are paying more for less of a show.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 12:46 AM~8657743
> *Why is it that canada lowriders only come down here for the LRM show?
> *


A lot of WA don't show up to the Canadian shows either. I'm not saying its a "tit for tat" type of scenario, but its nice when you see some of the WA folks show some love up North. Also, a lot of Americans say that they can't travel to BC because of a criminal record. They need to call Canada Customs and verify if thats going to be a problem instead of assuming. Now asides from LRM, you get a handful of CDNs showing up in Yakima. I personally didn't mind that BLVD entertainment tour. I remember seeing a lot of CDNs at the last show they had in Hillsboro. But you are right, its not near the support LRM gets.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 28 2007, 12:00 PM~8661303
> *A lot of WA don't show up to the Canadian shows either. I'm not saying its a "tit for tat" type of scenario, but its nice when you see some of the WA folks show some love up North. Also, a lot of Americans say that they can't travel to BC because of a criminal record. They need to call Canada Customs and verify if thats going to be a problem instead of assuming. Now asides from LRM, you get a handful of CDNs showing up in Yakima. I personally didn't mind that BLVD entertainment tour. I remember seeing a lot of CDNs at the last show they had in Hillsboro. But you are right, its not near the support LRM gets.
> *


Like i said, maybe we need to support there shows. If it was for me Id go to everyone I can, and its 6 hours for me, but I get turned around at the border most the time I try.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 11:38 AM~8661055
> *Its like this as for the price of the shows going up thats in flation the spots cost more to rent out the entry fees going to go up and as for sat shows alot of people work sat too so they wouldnt be able to make the show the way i see it there to man trohpy hunters out there the bigest complait i hear about the shows is the judgeing FUCK A TROPHY do it for the love of the sport and yourself not a peice of plastic it dont make your car an nicer as for hop rules being out dated people known the rules for years they need to build cars that meet the rules and bring them to the shows before they try and change the rules for the type of cars they want to build maybe an added anything goes class could be added but then they would still btch about its to far cost to much not enough cars im not geting paid bla bla bla either show up with what you got or stay the fuck away and dont bitch about shit i didnt have a car out this year but i tried to go to every show i could to SHOW MY SUPPORT this shit is not dying up here but the negativity and all the fighting between people is sure effecting it we all out here doing the same thing who give a fuck what shirt you got on or what plauge in your back window we all need to get along we aint gangs we car clubs enough said there to much hate and drama up here in the NW and we all looking like assholes for it so let the cars talk and not our mouths and fingers oh ya  AND SHOW THE FUCK UP TO THE SHOWS B4 THERE AINT ANY
> *


WELL SAID BIG TONE :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 12:09 PM~8661389
> *Like i said, maybe we need to support there shows. If it was for me Id go to everyone I can, and its 6 hours for me, but I get turned around at the border most the time I try.
> *


Have you tried getting your record expunged? ConvictionFree.com


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Schue needs a hair cut, and Tone aka Belly the Kid needs a belly cut :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 28 2007, 12:12 PM~8661435
> *Have you tried getting your record expunged? ConvictionFree.com
> *


Thank you Sir, Ill get on it.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 12:15 PM~8661465
> *Thank you Sir, Ill get on it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 12:38 PM~8661055
> * this shit is not dying up here but the negativity and all the fighting between people is sure effecting it we all out here doing the same thing who give a fuck what shirt you got on or what plauge in your back window we all need to get along we aint gangs we car clubs enough said there to much hate and drama up here in the NW and we all looking like assholes for it so let the cars talk and not our mouths and fingers oh ya  AND SHOW THE FUCK UP TO THE SHOWS B4 THERE AINT ANY
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I think every body just needs to try thier best and not worry about the other shit. my hooptie aint the nicest and I dont have enough $$ yet to make it to every show but I try to, and make it to all that I can, people just need to have fun


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

Great topic homie...man I been in Washington off and on for about a good 5 years and I noticed theres also not much riders cruisin...the only time i notice a get together or cruise is after a show or before a show....what about the whole summer weekend?...I built my ride for the street and its gon stay on the street...i would rather see an ok looking lowrider cruisin the street then an all out one at the show...the racers have one Hot Import Show a year but them muthafuccaz always be at Krispy Kreme in tacoma deep ass fucc or at Kent every weekend ...the hot rodders be in Spanaway every weekend..but i rarely see any lowriders...if we unite almost every weekend for a get together/cruise, we'll probably unite hella deep at shows...the best show/picnic i ever been to so far was Seward Park 2 months ago..best ever man...as far as shows, i would also prefer saturdays, go cruisin afterwards till 3 in the morning without having to worry about wakin up for work the next morning...lets get this craccin homies..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@Aug 28 2007, 01:21 PM~8662029
> *Great topic homie...man I been in Washington off and on for about a good 5 years and I noticed theres also not much riders cruisin...the only time i notice a get together or cruise is after a show or before a show....what about the whole summer weekend?...I built my ride for the street and its gon stay on the street...i would rather see an ok looking lowrider cruisin the street then an all out one at the show...the racers have one Hot Import Show a year but them muthafuccaz always be at Krispy Kreme in tacoma deep ass fucc or at Kent every weekend ...the hot rodders be in Spanaway every weekend..but i rarely see any lowriders...if we unite almost every weekend for a get together/cruise, we'll probably unite hella deep at shows...the best show/picnic i ever been to so far was Seward Park 2 months ago..best ever man...as far as shows, i would also prefer saturdays, go cruisin afterwards till 3 in the morning without having to worry about wakin up for work the next morning...lets get this craccin homies..
> *


We started something like that in Yakima, we've been getting together every Friday at Miners. At first it was ok, but a few weekends ago it was tight as fuck. Eventually I bet at any givin time you'll see some lowriders just chillen at Miners all week.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Aug 28 2007, 12:10 PM~8661402
> *WELL SAID BIG TONE :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 27 2007, 11:06 PM~8657381
> *Why was most everybody from the 503 absent from this show was there a boycott????? if so why????? thanks to those of you that showed up from the 503 and all the other area codes
> *


I heard some of the reason for Portland area people not showing up this past weekend is the date change, it interfered with vacation plans. Another reason is the mood of the shows has changed from a friendly competition, to an all out war!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 07:34 AM~8658903
> *I agree, thats the story I've been hearing from people. I've heard they didnt go to this past weekends show becasue the show it self has been dieing. One friend I talked to yesterday said he didnt go because back in the day, the entry fee was $10, and there would be a half known artist like maybe Lighter Shade of Brown, there would be tons of venders, and maybe someBudweiser girls, or even a bikini contest.
> 
> So are the entry fees getting to expensive for the show thats offered?
> ...




AGREED :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Don't get all mad at me, but I was told that some people feel the hop judges give there friends a few more inches. 


Now stop! This message is being relaid by someone who wants to stay anonymous, so don't get all butt hurt with me.

I do have a suggestion, if there is no truth to that statement, then there shouldn't be a problem in having a judge from all side of the NW on the stick at all shows, just a thought.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 28 2007, 03:50 PM~8663417
> *AGREED :biggrin:
> *


And its up to us to speak up before it gets too late, even if its gonna hurt some feeling or piss some people off, constructive criticism is needed. Theres tons of people that have opinions or suggestions that haven't spoke up, but no one will know what they want unless they say something.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Maybe our shows need to open up to and advertise to more categories than just Lowriders. Even though we dont want to see 50 Euros and 50 Donks, it would make for a bigger show, and make it easier to keep doing them. The way I see it is these other types of custom cars make our Lowriders more valuable to us and we appreciate them more. When someone brings out a car like that 57, we can all Honor and respect him, cause he built a lowrider and not a donk.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SINCE I'M THE ONLY ONE IN HERE TALKING TO MYSELF, I'M GONNA PUT UP A PICTURE FOR ME TO LOOK AT.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 10:38 AM~8660451
> *The price for spectators or a car?
> 
> And did you like the live entertainment or the dj music?
> ...


i was thinking for the price of spectators just because most folks will still show even with the prices where they're at. if they go up i dont know, but most of us will probably still roll out. and the dj music, that mix they came up with was cool, and the idea of old school jamz and shit sounds good


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 05:21 PM~8663665
> *SINCE I'M THE ONLY ONE IN HERE TALKING TO MYSELF, I'M GONNA PUT UP A PICTURE FOR ME TO LOOK AT.
> 
> 
> ...


nick i b loooook-n 2 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 28 2007, 05:00 PM~8663950
> *nick i b loooook-n 2 :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:
> *


ILL TAKE THE THIRD ONE FROM THE RIGHT


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

BBQ at seward park this monday starting at around 11 uffin: let's do it bigger and badder than last time uffin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 06:04 PM~8663985
> *ILL TAKE THE THIRD ONE FROM THE RIGHT
> *


shit i wish i could falllll on alll of them!!!!!!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 12:38 PM~8661055
> *Its like this as for the price of the shows going up thats in flation the spots cost more to rent out the entry fees going to go up and as for sat shows alot of people work sat too so they wouldnt be able to make the show the way i see it there to man trohpy hunters out there the bigest complait i hear about the shows is the judgeing FUCK A TROPHY do it for the love of the sport and yourself not a peice of plastic it dont make your car an nicer as for hop rules being out dated people known the rules for years they need to build cars that meet the rules and bring them to the shows before they try and change the rules for the type of cars they want to build maybe an added anything goes class could be added but then they would still btch about its to far cost to much not enough cars im not geting paid bla bla bla either show up with what you got or stay the fuck away and dont bitch about shit i didnt have a car out this year but i tried to go to every show i could to SHOW MY SUPPORT this shit is not dying up here but the negativity and all the fighting between people is sure effecting it we all out here doing the same thing who give a fuck what shirt you got on or what plauge in your back window we all need to get along we aint gangs we car clubs enough said there to much hate and drama up here in the NW and we all looking like assholes for it so let the cars talk and not our mouths and fingers oh ya  AND SHOW THE FUCK UP TO THE SHOWS B4 THERE AINT ANY
> *


fooooo show!!! big tony thats whats up!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 08:34 AM~8658903
> *I agree, thats the story I've been hearing from people. I've heard they didnt go to this past weekends show becasue the show it self has been dieing. One friend I talked to yesterday said he didnt go because back in the day, the entry fee was $10, and there would be a half known artist like maybe Lighter Shade of Brown, there would be tons of venders, and maybe someBudweiser girls, or even a bikini contest.
> 
> So are the entry fees getting to expensive for the show thats offered?
> ...


music does suck :barf:fuck that bubble gum rap!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 01:13 PM~8661437
> *Schue needs a hair cut, and Tone aka Belly the Kid needs a belly cut :0
> 
> 
> ...


And from what your wife told me you need penis enlargment and stamina pills :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 04:55 PM~8663457
> *Don't get all mad at me, but I was told that some people feel the hop judges give there  friends a few more inches.
> Now stop! This message is being relaid by someone who wants to stay anonymous, so don't get all butt hurt with me.
> 
> ...


Thats a fucking CROCK OF SHIT why is the 3 most un byist people that could be on the sticks gunna help or cheat anyone on the sticks and everyone always DOES MORE AT THE SHOP and to clear it up I DONT READ THE STICKS NEITHER DOES JT so all those who say ME AND HIM CHEAT THEM can THINK AGAIN


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 07:51 PM~8664361
> *And from what your wife told me you need penis enlargment and stamina pills  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Aug 28 2007, 05:51 PM~8664361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how would she know? where married we don't have sex no more :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 08:06 PM~8664526
> *how would she know? where married we don't have sex no more :0
> *


You only make love to your hand.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 05:56 PM~8664411
> *Thats a fucking CROCK OF SHIT why is the 3 most un byist people that could be on the sticks gunna help or cheat anyone on the sticks and everyone always DOES MORE AT THE SHOP and to clear it up I DONT READ THE STICKS NEITHER DOES JT so all those who say ME AND HIM CHEAT THEM can THINK AGAIN
> *


Theres a simple solution, different people form different areas on the stick. And just an observation it was all Seattle reading the sticks this last show. If you disagree you HATING :0


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

Having a host hotel with a carshow rate would help!having the concert on saturday night with car show participants free would be cool...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 28 2007, 06:08 PM~8664545
> *You only make love to your hand.
> *


LESS DRAMA


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 08:11 PM~8664572
> *LESS DRAMA
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Aug 28 2007, 06:11 PM~8664570
> *Having a host hotel with a carshow rate would help!having the concert on saturday night with car show participants free would be cool...
> *


Thats easy, all it takes is some effort, I'm sure there is hotels in every area willing to host a big group. We just need to make some calls. As far as the Moses Lake Show, thats taking care of, next year well get a group rate at a Hotel closer to the cruise, and one thats not $120 a night. This past weekend we got kicked out of Miners, but I believe only because we didn't warn the owners. We have been kicking it there the last several Fridays with no problem. I like the idea of a parking lot concert the night before, nothing too big, maybe just a Dj......


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 28 2007, 06:15 PM~8664603
> *
> *


doode don't believe BELLY IDOL :uh: , you remember the pic i sent you :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 08:21 PM~8664670
> *doode don't believe BELLY IDOL :uh: , you remember the pic i sent you :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats fucked up.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 28 2007, 06:26 PM~8664715
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats fucked up.
> *


  :biggrin: LIKE SHUE SAYS IF I DON'T TALK SHIT TO YOU I DON'T LIKE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 07:10 PM~8664558
> *Theres a simple solution, different people form different areas on the stick. And just an observation it was all Seattle reading the sticks this last show. If you disagree you HATING :0
> *


Ya was all seattle reading and all seattle hoping cause no one else showed up i already told you other crew should read but i dont make them choices but they have to know what they looking at too we not just talking about 2 shows here there lots more than that but as for blvd ent i feal we use very unbyist hop judges but i guess its clear everyone else dont think so but i guess they would need to show up to the shows and build cars that conform to the rules of the shows not build cars that dont meet the rules and try and change the rules to how they built or bought there car if the hopper wont the rules changed bring cars that meet the rules show the shows the support then work on changing things that like me building some super odd rare car knowing damn well there not a class for it at the shows then bitch the whole time why there wasnt a class for my car but that woudl mean i give a fuck about a trophy which its clear i dont


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 07:10 PM~8664558
> *Theres a simple solution, different people form different areas on the stick. And just an observation it was all Seattle reading the sticks this last show. If you disagree you HATING :0
> *


Fucking lay it low


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 06:43 PM~8664821
> *Fucking lay it low
> *


WHAT?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i have to agree with tony on that,

and the spectator price could be $10 to let folks in 

but to show a car at $40 for blvd seems fair,it comes with 2 bracelets right?

just some more advertising maybe,down here i never see any advertising bout a blvd entertainment show,and i aint sayin how many times i have called to see whos up for cruising,and no interest there,i know we have riders here,just not many seem to wanna go out and enjoy a good day or afternoon for that matter for cruising,

me personally i may not have blue out on the streets again but she is comin back soon,and i would much rather see some folks cruising round here,

then again as far as shows i was really amazed at how low the turnouts were,

the individuals show i think had maybe more of a turnout than chehalis this year,hard to say though,but it was alot of cars at both if you ask me,but there is still room for more,

so if its advertising that needs helped along then lets get somethin goin on that...

i know portland there seems to be too many fools starting shit that is keepin people from wanting to show their cars there,although last year they cancelled a show before vegas and made alot of cars come from cali too,

they should come up here as well no matter what,just folks skating by to get to vegas it seems like,but thats them,

and i aint been to canada yet,do you need a passport to go visit for a weekend?

but tony said it best i think,and on that note im done on this..


----------



## UniqueMx6 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 28 2007, 07:06 PM~8665019
> *
> 
> and i aint been to canada yet,do you need a passport to go visit for a weekend?
> ...


as of right now you can drive across the border with just a birth cert. But next year I believe that you will need a passport for flying and driving across.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

we all need to get off the computer and roll our lowriders :biggrin: dont worry about nothing 
except doing your part and enjoying yourself :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 28 2007, 08:33 PM~8665256
> *we all need to get off the computer and roll our lowriders :biggrin: dont worry about nothing
> except doing your part and enjoying yourself :0
> *


i hear that,


wish i had your number the few times me n my brother were up for some cruising..


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 07:41 PM~8664813
> *Ya was all seattle reading and all seattle hoping cause no one else showed up i already told you other crew should read but i dont make them choices but they have to know what they looking at too we not just talking about 2 shows here there lots more than that but as for blvd ent i feal we use very unbyist hop judges but i guess its clear everyone else dont think so but i guess they would need to show up to the shows and build cars that conform to the rules of the shows not build cars that dont meet the rules and try and change the rules to how they built or bought there car if the hopper wont the rules changed bring cars that meet the rules show the shows the support then work on changing things that like me building some super odd rare car knowing damn well there not a class for it at the shows then bitch the whole time why there wasnt a class for my car but that woudl mean i give a fuck about a trophy which its clear i dont
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 07:41 PM~8664813
> *Ya was all seattle reading and all seattle hoping cause no one else showed up i already told you other crew should read but i dont make them choices but they have to know what they looking at too we not just talking about 2 shows here there lots more than that but as for blvd ent i feal we use very unbyist hop judges but i guess its clear everyone else dont think so but i guess they would need to show up to the shows and build cars that conform to the rules of the shows not build cars that dont meet the rules and try and change the rules to how they built or bought there car if the hopper wont the rules changed bring cars that meet the rules show the shows the support then work on changing things that like me building some super odd rare car knowing damn well there not a class for it at the shows then bitch the whole time why there wasnt a class for my car but that woudl mean i give a fuck about a trophy which its clear i dont
> *


I CANT TAKE A BLVD RULES BUILT CAR TO LA OR ANTWHERE ITS 1999 RULES
AND ITS 07 ALL IM BUILDING IS STREET CARS SO MAKE A LEGITAMATE CLASS
WE WILL BE THERE FULL FORCE. IM NOT HOPPING 5 CARS IN EXIBITION.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 28 2007, 08:53 PM~8665457
> *I CANT TAKE A BLVD RULES BUILT CAR TO LA OR ANTWHERE ITS 1999 RULES
> AND ITS 07 ALL IM BUILDING IS STREET CARS SO MAKE A LEGITAMATE CLASS
> WE WILL BE THERE FULL FORCE. IM NOT HOPPING 5 CARS IN EXIBITION.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 28 2007, 08:53 PM~8665457
> *I CANT TAKE A BLVD RULES BUILT CAR TO LA OR ANTWHERE ITS 1999 RULES
> AND ITS 07 ALL IM BUILDING IS STREET CARS SO MAKE A LEGITAMATE CLASS
> WE WILL BE THERE FULL FORCE. IM NOT HOPPING 5 CARS IN EXIBITION.
> *


So what do you think the rules should be changed too im all up for change too but your 64 is nice enough toibe a show car you could have brought to and shown it to support the show atleast vila(sp) 63 is nice enough to be shown too i know they hoppers i build my shit as hoppers to and if it was done and not working right or the set up not done i would have brought it to the show maybe the nw clubs need to get together in a central spot without additude to come up with some new rules so the show can be on and cracking again


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

whens that one show in long beach? next weekend?


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

the weekend of the ninth uce will be there in full force.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

whats going down this weekend around the 503?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 28 2007, 08:37 PM~8665825
> *the weekend of the ninth uce will be there in full force.
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

maybe the nw needs alittle of this


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 28 2007, 08:55 PM~8665955
> *maybe the nw needs alittle of this
> *


theres never enough :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 09:20 PM~8665709
> *So what do you think the rules should be changed too im all up for change too but your 64 is nice enough toibe a show car you could have brought to and shown it to support the show atleast vila(sp) 63 is nice enough to be shown too i know they hoppers i build my shit as hoppers to and if it was done and not working right or the set up not done i would have brought it to the show maybe the nw clubs need to get together in a central spot without additude to come up with some new rules so the show can be on and cracking again
> *


I HEAR THAT!!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

people have to remember this at one time if not now was fun for all of us.
come on do i think i can compete with these guys no but i did it for fun wicked hangover and all.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: 

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *bobbymackdre*, djdvl666, babyhuey, 253hopper, Tiny 82


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

5 pages any real conclusions why the show turn outs suck??? hoppers say the rules suck and some say they get cheated on the sticks(ya fucking right) the people who show weneed your real input?????why did most of 503 not show up to the yakma show????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 28 2007, 09:28 PM~8666174
> *ttt
> *


WTF, FROM WHAT? 2 TOPICS DOWN?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 09:29 PM~8666181
> *5 pages any real conclusions why the show turn outs suck??? hoppers say the rules suck and some say they get cheated on the sticks(ya fucking right) the people who show weneed your real input?????why did most of 503 not show up to the yakma show????
> *


Spokane was missing too.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 10:29 PM~8666183
> *WTF, FROM WHAT? 2 TOPICS DOWN?
> *


Quit it dont be negative fool but for real jtheshowstoppper can we get some input other than ttt please


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 11:30 PM~8666192
> *Spokane was missing too.
> *


I was there not that means much with no car yet.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 09:31 PM~8666194
> *Quit it dont be negative fool but for real jtheshowstoppper can we get some input other than ttt please
> *


yup, only 2 tri-cites cars


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 10:30 PM~8666192
> *Spokane was missing too.
> *


Alot of people where MISSING from the show if this shit keep up we gunna need to get john walsh and amw to help capture our show


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 28 2007, 10:33 PM~8666208
> *I was there not that means much with no car yet.
> *


But atleast you showed up that to me shows you a real tru rider even though you didnt bring a car you where there


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 28 2007, 09:33 PM~8666208
> *I was there not that means much with no car yet.
> *


Lowcos was there to with 2 cars, but you could tell there were a lot of them missing compared to the almost 20 they usually bring. Kanes Most Wanted shoulda been there, we know they got the money :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 11:29 PM~8666181
> *5 pages any real conclusions why the show turn outs suck??? hoppers say the rules suck and some say they get cheated on the sticks(ya fucking right) the people who show weneed your real input?????why did most of 503 not show up to the yakma show????
> *


I wish I knew, from personal experiences, most of my freinds that used to go to all the shows and were real riders :uh: got married, had kids, sold there cars and dont have money to build another, seems as its just a cool thing to do or a way to get pussy and now that they married they no longer need there rides.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I would of loved to gone to yaks with or without a car....daipers is $$$ lol


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 11:34 PM~8666225
> *But atleast you showed up that to me shows you a real tru rider even though you didnt bring a car you where there
> *


I guess most people arent like us, I have never had the nicest car or a hopper, or anything special, but I love the shows just having fun and kicking it with everybody.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Dylante63, westside206rain, 509Rider, Long Roof, BIGTONY, THE SHIT, CHOLO 909, RIDERCHRONICLES, BIGKILLA503, NorCal75


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 28 2007, 10:39 PM~8666257
> *I would of loved to gone to yaks with or without a car....daipers is $$$ lol
> *


$$$$$ ===Thats cause you had to many beers in portland lol


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

What about shows that are more then one day long?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 11:41 PM~8666273
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Dylante63, westside206rain, 509Rider, Long Roof, BIGTONY, THE SHIT, CHOLO 909, RIDERCHRONICLES, BIGKILLA503, NorCal75
> *


More input please. :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

:biggrin:  I really dont know why less and less people show, I still have my pics from when I first went to p.o. in 96, still a little kid :0 it used to be huge


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

no such thing as was a rider - u r or your not. :biggrin: I think each club should step -up and each have a weekend where they cater to everyone else- the next weekend same thing different spot different club... cheaper.. more communication between clubs- a softball game - bowling - something to bring out the peeps but not dish out the dough. my lil 2 cents


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 10:29 PM~8666181
> *5 pages any real conclusions why the show turn outs suck??? hoppers say the rules suck and some say they get cheated on the sticks(ya fucking right) the people who show weneed your real input?????why did most of 503 not show up to the yakma show????
> *


TRYING TO CALL PEOPLE OUT ISNT GONNA HELP I TOLD YOU WHY WE DIDNT GO AND I REPRESENT 503.PEOPLE TOO IM TIRED OF HEARING EVERYONE AND THERE MOMS TALK TRASH AND DONT EVEN HAVE RIDERS IM OVER 25,000
INTO A HOPPER, SO I CAN HOP EXIBITION AND HEAR SOME **** TALK SHIT?
NOPE I GOT BETTER SHIT TO DO.

EVERY SHOW IN THE 503 HAD RADICAL CLASS,WE DID AND WE HAD A GOOD HOP.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 10:43 PM~8666284
> *What about shows that are more then one day long?
> *


Us lowriders arent on the level of the minitruckers and hot rodders when it come to that aspect its hard enough to get us all to 1 day shows let alone 3 day events but it was worht a mention keep coming with the ideas


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 28 2007, 09:44 PM~8666286
> *More input please. :biggrin:
> *


I actually talked today to some people that can make the changes we want, and they been checking in, but they'll never know if we don't speak up.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

What about club contests? New Friends did a tug of war at the Hermiston show a few years back.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@Aug 28 2007, 02:21 PM~8662029
> *Great topic homie...man I been in Washington off and on for about a good 5 years and I noticed theres also not much riders cruisin...the only time i notice a get together or cruise is after a show or before a show....what about the whole summer weekend?...I built my ride for the street and its gon stay on the street...i would rather see an ok looking lowrider cruisin the street then an all out one at the show...the racers have one Hot Import Show a year but them muthafuccaz always be at Krispy Kreme in tacoma deep ass fucc or at Kent every weekend ...the hot rodders be in Spanaway every weekend..but i rarely see any lowriders...if we unite almost every weekend for a get together/cruise, we'll probably unite hella deep at shows...the best show/picnic i ever been to so far was Seward Park 2 months ago..best ever man...as far as shows, i would also prefer saturdays, go cruisin afterwards till 3 in the morning without having to worry about wakin up for work the next morning...lets get this craccin homies..
> *


THE PICNIC IS FREE ON MONDAY AT SEWARD PARK ON LAKE WASHINGTON (LABOR DAY) THE FIRST 1 WAS A HELL OF A GOOD TURNOUT AND SO WILL THIS ONE,SO IF EVERYONE WANTS TO COMPLAIN ABOUT MONEY AND HAVE LOVE FOR THE SPORT OF LOWRIDERING COME HANGOUT AND ENJOY YOURSELF AFTER ALL IT IS FREE :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 28 2007, 10:45 PM~8666294
> *TRYING TO CALL PEOPLE OUT ISNT GONNA HELP I TOLD YOU WHY WE DIDNT GO AND I REPRESENT 503.PEOPLE TOO IM TIRED OF HEARING EVERYONE AND THERE MOMS TALK TRASH AND DONT EVEN HAVE RIDERS IM OVER 25,000
> INTO A HOPPER, SO I CAN HOP EXIBITION AND HEAR SOME **** TALK SHIT?
> NOPE I GOT BETTER SHIT TO DO.
> ...


Re read what i wrote it was no way calling people out and you are not the only one from the 503 that get on here why wasnt uce or puro locos etc at the yakima show they all have very nice show cars but didnt attend and i commented back as for what rules you think need to be changed????


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 10:48 PM~8666305
> *What about club contests?  New Friends did a tug of war at the Hermiston show a few years back.
> *


THIS GOES DOWN IN CALI ALOT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 10:48 PM~8666312
> *Re read what i wrote it was no way calling people out and you are not the only one from the 503 that get on here why wasnt uce or puro locos etc at the yakima show they all have very nice show cars but didnt attend and i commented back as for what rules you think need to be changed????
> *


COME ON MAN, WHATEVER


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 28 2007, 10:50 PM~8666321
> *THIS GOES DOWN IN CALI ALOT
> *


They do them at mini truck shows all the time too. Milk chuggin contests and shit.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 11:51 PM~8666334
> *They do them at mini truck shows all the time too.  Milk chuggin contests and shit.
> *


Ya but you minitruckers are weird from all them bondo fumes. J/P :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 09:51 PM~8666334
> *They do them at mini truck shows all the time too.  Milk chuggin contests and shit.
> *


Spokane had a burrito eating contest, more people watched that than they did hop, you might be on to something.

but milk chugging NO! :uh: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 10:51 PM~8666334
> *They do them at mini truck shows all the time too.  Milk chuggin contests and shit.
> *


MAYBE A CORONA CONTEST NO MILK


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 28 2007, 10:51 PM~8666333
> *COME ON MAN, WHATEVER
> *


How did what i write call some one out it was stating we have heard the hopper complaint on why they haven't been showing up we need to here from the people that show there cars and maybe i should call out every club or person i was asking about instead of the area code so you dont take it the wrong way or get offended?? it aint that serious fuck it im done trying with this shit and topic when you all figure it out let me know until then see you all at the next show if there is anymore fucking shows


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Jalapeño eating contest maybe... The ride home would suck though.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 09:43 PM~8666284
> *What about shows that are more then one day long?
> *


What do they actually do for so many days?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 10:55 PM~8666370
> *What do they actually do for so many days?
> *


Party.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 10:55 PM~8666366
> *How did what i write call some one out it was staing we have heard the hopper complaint on why they have been showing up we need to here from the people tht show there cars and maybe i should call out every club or person i was asking about instead of the area code so you dont take it the wrong way or get offended?? it aint that serius fuck it im done trying with this shit and topic when you all figure it out let me know until then see you all at the next show if there is anymore fucking shows
> *


THATS WHY IT IS HOW IT IS.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 28 2007, 10:57 PM~8666382
> *THATS WHY IT IS HOW IT IS.
> *


HUH????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 09:55 PM~8666366
> *How did what i write call some one out it was staing we have heard the hopper complaint on why they have been showing up we need to here from the people tht show there cars and maybe i should call out every club or person i was asking about instead of the area code so you dont take it the wrong way or get offended?? it aint that serius fuck it im done trying with this shit and topic when you all figure it out let me know until then see you all at the next show if there is anymore fucking shows
> *


fuck off then fat boy :angry: thats the wrong attitude to have, Ive heard that a lot that, the mood of the shows has changed from friendly competition to, strait out war, maybe the first thing need to be changed is our attitudes.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

altho you guys are in the NW and im in cali..it sounds like we're on the same boat. alotta nice cars in central/northern cali, but not alotta clubs getting together and putting on events ((shows,picnics,cruise nights))

my car isnt the baddest ride on the streets, but i sure as hell drive the shit out of it. like some of the people on here, i was attending shows and helping with club functions when my ride was gettin worked on. 

like 509rider said, it seems like people only do it for the time being. then move onto other things. and if theres no support ((shows,cruises,picnics)) i can see why someone ((whos showing interested in what we do))would call it quits with lowriding.

hope some of this shit makes sense lol.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 09:56 PM~8666373
> *Party.
> *


lol, drunk lowriders, ohhhhh boy!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 10:58 PM~8666386
> *HUH????
> *


MAN IM TIRED OF YOUR ASS IVE GIVEN YOU FULL RESPECT AND YOU NEVER HAVE EVEN HAD A CAR THAT PERFORMED , HOLLA AT ME WHEN YOU HIT THE BUMPER FINALLY. :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 28 2007, 09:59 PM~8666394
> *altho you guys are in the NW and im in cali..it sounds like we're on the same boat. alotta nice cars in central/northern cali, but not alotta clubs getting together and putting on events ((shows,picnics,cruise nights))
> 
> my car isnt the baddest ride on the streets, but i sure as hell drive the shit out of it. like some of the people on here, i was attending shows and helping with club functions when my ride was gettin worked on.
> ...


ya it does


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 28 2007, 11:59 PM~8666394
> *altho you guys are in the NW and im in cali..it sounds like we're on the same boat. alotta nice cars in central/northern cali, but not alotta clubs getting together and putting on events ((shows,picnics,cruise nights))
> 
> my car isnt the baddest ride on the streets, but i sure as hell drive the shit out of it. like some of the people on here, i was attending shows and helping with club functions when my ride was gettin worked on.
> ...


Thanks for the input bro


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Look at the BBQ we tried to have... A bunch of people said they would come. And it only ended up being our club. We were tryin to the the NW together to just kick it... No trophies... No BS... And no one ended up coming.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 10:01 PM~8666417
> *Look at the BBQ we tried to have...  A bunch of people said they would come.  And it only ended up being our club.  We were tryin to the the NW together to just kick it...  No trophies...  No BS...  And no one ended up coming.
> *


Ya I fucked that one up, We where all going and the night before we heard of a show in Grandview, and the group decided to go to that instead, 2 shows in 1 day is not good.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 28 2007, 11:00 PM~8666403
> *MAN IM TIRED OF YOUR ASS IVE GIVEN YOU FULL RESPECT AND YOU NEVER HAVE EVEN HAD A CAR THAT PERFORMED , HOLLA AT ME WHEN YOU HIT THE BUMPER FINALLY. :uh:
> *


Ya you good and talking shit well fuck you too then i never hated on you and gave you full respect but you the king of this shit remember fuck man wake up so what if my car never performed a least i had them out ther and kept trying i never got inside tricks and sponsered by big name companies you where out there for years chipping too and didnt hit the bumper till you got with showtime hydraulics and not didnt get no help from gary either you notice i hit my own switch i didnt have a hired SWITCHMAN when i nosed up to anyone you always got a big ass chip on your shoulder like someone out to get you take a fucking chill pill and relax maybe if people wherent assholes it wouldnt ruin the sport


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 11:05 PM~8666447
> *Ya you good and talking shit well fuck you too then i never hated on you and gave you full respect but you the king of this shit remember fuck man wake up so what if my car never performed a least i had them out ther and kept trying i never got inside tricks and sponsered by big name companies you where out there for years chipping too and didnt hit the bumper till you got with showtime hydraulics and not didnt get no help from gary either you notice i hit my own switch i didnt have a hired SWITCHMAN when i nosed up to anyone you always got a big ass chip on your shoulder like someone out to get you take a fucking chill pill and relax maybe if people wherent assholes it wouldnt ruin the sport
> *


SO GET OFF THE RAG AND QIUT BEING A ASSHOLE :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 10:58 PM~8666387
> *fuck off then fat boy :angry:  thats the wrong attitude to have, Ive heard that a lot that, the mood of the shows has changed from friendly competition to, strait out war, maybe the first thing need to be changed is our attitudes.
> *


Ill show you fat boy fucker i always had a good additude but yet people always hating onme or talking shit i mean fuck seems like everything i say on here is bad you knwo ill support this shit till the day i die im just tired of biting my lip or people getting but hurt cause they cant understand what i wrote and half the tme it dont even fucking pertain to them


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2007, 12:08 AM~8666459
> *Ill show you fat boy fucker i always had a good additude but yet people always hating onme or talking shit i mean fuck seems like everything i say on here is bad you knwo ill support this shit till the day i die im just tired of biting my lip or people getting but hurt cause they cant understand what i wrote and half the tme it dont even fucking pertain to them
> *


Dont worry about it, anybody that knows you knows you a good dude. Some people just need to lighten up, and quit taking shit so serious. Its just lowriding, it really dosent need to be stressful.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 11:08 PM~8666459
> *Ill show you fat boy fucker i always had a good additude but yet people always hating onme or talking shit i mean fuck seems like everything i say on here is bad you knwo ill support this shit till the day i die im just tired of biting my lip or people getting but hurt cause they cant understand what i wrote and half the tme it dont even fucking pertain to them
> *


ONLY 1 BUT HERT IZ YOU, WHEN YOU KEEP SAYING WHERE WAS 503
I ANSWERED ON THE 503 BEHALF.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

wats good tony...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

MAN FUCK YOU BITCHES, COUNT US OUT IM NOT GOING TO WA. NO MORE.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 28 2007, 11:07 PM~8666457
> *SO GET OFF THE RAG AND QIUT BEING A ASSHOLE  :uh:
> *


Im done going back and forth with you on this you misread what i worte and jumped to conclusions but i guess im a ASSHOLE  if you want to have over 25k into a car and have it sit in your shop so be it ill have that much in mine and im gunna dirve it ,hop it(PROBOBLY NOT SINCE I"NEVER HAVE EVEN HAD A CAR THAT PERFORMED , HOLLA AT ME WHEN YOU HIT THE BUMPER FINALLY. "RIGHT  ), break it ,and enjoy doing all of the above  :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

The NW can't even have a positive discussion without drama...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 28 2007, 11:12 PM~8666479
> *ONLY 1 BUT HERT IZ YOU, WHEN YOU KEEP SAYING WHERE WAS 503
> I ANSWERED ON THE 503 BEHALF.
> *


Im far from but hurt i didnt know you got appointed the spokesman of the 503 thanks for anwsering for them then i guess next time i have a ? for anyone in the 503 ill just ask you


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 29 2007, 12:14 AM~8666492
> *MAN FUCK YOU BITCHES, COUNT US OUT IM NOT GOING TO WA. NO MORE.
> *


Cool that helps. :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 10:16 PM~8666505
> *The NW can't even have a positive discussion without drama...
> *


I know. Everyone know I just messing wit Tone, we tight, and hes cool he just mad cause the shows are dieing, we all should be mad, but not at each other.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 11:16 PM~8666505
> *The NW can't even have a positive discussion without drama...
> *


That part of the problem but i guess its because im such an ASSHOLE huh sorry NW for me being such and ASSHOLE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:19 AM~8666521
> *I know. Everyone know I just messing wit Tone, we tight, and hes cool he just mad cause the shows are dieing, we all should be mad, but not at each other.
> *


Most of the Northwest can come together and maybe figure shit out, but some dont care.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

man that shit gets old..fighting.. :angry: we should all just find a way to get together an do the dam thang...have a big meeting with car clubs an have a lowrider commity i dint spell it right but fuck it..we only do it for like 3 months if the weathr is good..im getting tired of this bull...
here u go tony,,,









:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 28 2007, 11:12 PM~8666480
> *wats good tony...
> *


Same old shit except i just found out im a BUTT HURT BITCH ASSHOLE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 28 2007, 11:21 PM~8666531
> *man that shit gets old..fighting.. :angry: we should all just find a way to get together an do the dam thang...have a big meeting with car clubs an have a lowrider commity i dint spell it right but fuck it..we only do it for like 3 months if the weathr is good..im getting tired of this bull...
> here u go tony,,,
> 
> ...


DICK :biggrin: HA HA HA


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 28 2007, 11:18 PM~8666519
> *Cool that helps. :uh:
> *


WHAT WOULD HELP IS SAY SOMETHING TO ME IN PERSON NOT A SCREEN OK LAMO


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LAST TIME I HOPPED MY CADILLAC ALL CHROMED AND POWDER COATED...... I GET A NO CAR HAVIN SLIDELINER TELLIN ME TO SUCK THIER DICK. 

I WORKED WAY TO HARD AND SPENT WAY TO MUCH TO HEAR THAT KIND OF BULLSHIT.

THATS WHAT KILLIN IT FOR ME. THE YOUTHS LACK OF RESPECT


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

dont trip man...  ok so theres a bbq on monday whos all going we need to show support onn these shows were having i member when i first whent to yakima it was full of cars an people an alot of car clubs..yeah people move on but theres a new generation out ther rolling solo an shit ..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 29 2007, 12:24 AM~8666549
> *WHAT WOULD HELP IS    SAY SOMETHING TO ME IN PERSON NOT A SCREEN OK LAMO
> *


Thanks for more awesome input. :uh:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

dont make me post the video.... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 28 2007, 10:21 PM~8666531
> *man that shit gets old..fighting.. :angry: we should all just find a way to get together an do the dam thang...have a big meeting with car clubs an have a lowrider commity i dint spell it right but fuck it..we only do it for like 3 months if the weathr is good..im getting tired of this bull...
> here u go tony,,,
> 
> ...



THATS MY BOOTH IN THE TRASH ... HAHAHA AFTER 20 MIN OF TRYING TO KEEP IT FROM BLOWING AWAY YOU CAN SEE WHERE IT ENDED UP P.O.S. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 28 2007, 11:26 PM~8666561
> *dont make me post the video.... :biggrin:
> *


If you do its me and you in the next UFC LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 10:29 PM~8666573
> *If you do its me and you in the next UFC LOL :biggrin:
> *


ahahahahahha, post it :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

we should do it to support a show me an u ufc at yakima next year.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 28 2007, 11:30 PM~8666582
> *we should do it to support a show me an u ufc at yakima next year.. :biggrin:
> *


Thats way to much male bonding for me LOL lets get back to what this topic about SOS saving our shows


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

there aint that many rides here straight truth tricities has lost alot of rides over the past 5 to 6 years and now were just busy plus having a show on sundays dont help


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 29 2007, 12:34 AM~8666608
> *there aint that many rides here straight truth tricities has lost alot of rides over the past 5 to 6 years and now were just busy plus having a show on sundays dont help
> *


Same way with Spokane it used to be crackin back in the day lots of lowriders.


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Something that effects the cars that show is inconsistent judging. My car is a 64 traditional that was mistaken and placed in the 1959 and older class.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 28 2007, 11:34 PM~8666608
> *there aint that many rides here straight truth tricities has lost alot of rides over the past 5 to 6 years and now were just busy plus having a show on sundays dont help
> *


It has nothing to do with there no being rides... There is alot of rides... The problem is no one brings them out.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 28 2007, 10:34 PM~8666608
> *there aint that many rides here straight truth tricities has lost alot of rides over the past 5 to 6 years and now were just busy plus having a show on sundays dont help
> *


If Sunday shows suck for people an hour away, its worse for Portland, or Canada and Seattle.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

alot of people movin on to diff things now or moved were just getting more and more ricers now that think there the fastest motherfuckers in the world


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Aug 28 2007, 10:36 PM~8666627
> *Something that effects the cars that show is inconsistent judging.  My car is a 64 traditional that was mistaken and placed in the 1959 and older class.
> *


what show was that at?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 29 2007, 12:37 AM~8666639
> *alot of people movin on to diff things now or moved were just getting more and more ricers now that think there the fastest motherfuckers in the world
> *


Dont forget DONKS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: 509Rider, cherry 64, BIGTONY, Long Roof, BIGKILLA503, CHOLO 909, jtheshowstoppper, Dylante63, THE SHIT, 206ness, RIDERCHRONICLES


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

i can vouche for a quiet a bit of people down here we would rather just cruise our cars then put them in a show for a day


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 11:38 PM~8666646
> *what show was that at?
> *


Chehalis


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 28 2007, 11:39 PM~8666653
> *i can vouche for a quiet a bit of people down here we would rather just cruise our cars then put them in a show for a day
> *


true... I'd much rather cruise then go to a show.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 28 2007, 10:39 PM~8666653
> *i can vouche for a quiet a bit of people down here we would rather just cruise our cars then put them in a show for a day
> *


thats the problem, no more shows, and you'll be cruising your neighborhood with your homies, witch is fine with me, but last saturday night was MUTHER FUCKING CRACKIN!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

thats fine by me dont get into a show like i use to anymore i mean i used to get excited like a motherfucker but now i can just let them pass by without a care


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 29 2007, 12:42 AM~8666675
> *thats fine by me dont get into a show like i use to anymore i mean i used to get excited like a motherfucker but now i can just let them pass by without a care
> *


 :angry:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

i didnt really see much sat so i left early  saw you and tony at miners then i bounced


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 28 2007, 10:42 PM~8666675
> *thats fine by me dont get into a show like i use to anymore i mean i used to get excited like a motherfucker but now i can just let them pass by without a care
> *


Then have a good night, were Talking Lowrider Shows here.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I haven't been to a lowrider show in 3 years.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah they think not havin a paint job or all the goodie makes ther car not worth having it at a show..here u go mine at a show :bigg








rin: i got none of the goodies but i was there..


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 11:43 PM~8666685
> *I haven't been to a lowrider show in 3 years.
> *


Nevermind... I forgot about the Moses Lake show... But before that it had been awhile.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 29 2007, 12:43 AM~8666685
> *I haven't been to a lowrider show in 3 years.
> *


You dick :biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

tell you now the shows are gonna keep dying to there not the same anymore


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

anyone from lowcos here i got a question for one of you


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

not if we the people that got lov3e for the sport can make something happend


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 10:43 PM~8666685
> *I haven't been to a lowrider show in 3 years.
> *


why?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

and i think it has to do with people saying there gonna be at someones show and not show up then the other people or club dont wanna go to the others


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 11:48 PM~8666710
> *why?
> *


I don't really know man... I was sitting here trying to figure that out. This last Yakima show was probably the 4th year I haven't gone. I haven't been to the cruise in 2 years.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 29 2007, 12:50 AM~8666723
> *I don't really know man...  I was sitting here trying to figure that out.  This last Yakima show was probably the 4th year I haven't gone.  I haven't been to the cruise in 2 years.
> *


And your close.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

its cause long is only into minitrucks damn you hahaha j/p


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 29 2007, 12:50 AM~8666730
> *its cause long is only into minitrucks damn you hahaha j/p
> *


There was 2 bondo machines, I mean minitrucks at the Yakima show. :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

new friends cc used to have a tight glasshouse at yakima all the time


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 28 2007, 11:50 PM~8666730
> *its cause long is only into minitrucks damn you hahaha j/p
> *


I was into minis before I was into lowriders. I don't have the resources to build another lowrider right now. So, I'm working on a mini again. But once I move, I'll get another car.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

was it orange??


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 28 2007, 11:52 PM~8666739
> *new friends cc used to have a tight glasshouse at yakima all the time
> *


He got out for reasons I don't know of.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 28 2007, 10:52 PM~8666739
> *new friends cc used to have a tight glasshouse at yakima all the time
> *


I remember a few years ago they were on here saying how they got cheated in Yakima, maybe thats why we don't see it there anymore.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

if you were to come down here and look threw our alleys there are alot of cars in peoples back yard that are just sitting there collecting dust


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 28 2007, 11:50 PM~8666727
> *And your close.
> *


Last year I was camping with my family during the show.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

damn i love that glass house


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 11:54 PM~8666752
> *I remember a few years ago they were on here saying how they got cheated in Yakima, maybe thats why we don't see it there anymore.
> *


Who?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 10:55 PM~8666759
> *Who?
> *


The guy who owns that House.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

We really starting to get somewhere....we in about the same place as where we were on Sunday....wondering what we can do. I think this is all gunna work itself out as long we stay positive. Nick is trying to help us all out and all the true riders are doing the same so lets all collaborate and figure this out. We don't need all the name calling and shit talking between folks...we all can be guilty of it but damn people wonder what going on...like Arsenion Hall used to say......hummmmmmmmmmmm?????????????


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 11:56 PM~8666762
> *The guy who owns that House.
> *


It most of been the year he was with Outstanding. I never heard anything about it. He's all about the trophies... that's alot of the problem. He never even cruises that car.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

maybe we should have like a big ass get together bbq???? friends tried that didnt turn out like it was suppose though


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

its the nicest glass house here to its should be on the streets


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 28 2007, 11:59 PM~8666774
> *maybe we should have like a big ass get together bbq???? friends tried that didnt turn out like it was suppose though
> *


Cause dudes were trippin on trophies and not just kickin it.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin: well theres one on monday..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 10:58 PM~8666770
> *It most of been the year he was with Outstanding.  I never heard anything about it.  He's all about the trophies...  that's alot of the problem.  He never even cruises that car.
> *


I think so, the only reason I care is, thats something that needs to be addressed is judging, its stupid but they way I see it is if your gonna have judges and trophies then know what your doing and do it right. Maybe the points system should be public, so everyone knows how they will be judged, and at the end of the show the points can be available for viewing.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

i wish it was a bigger turn out for you guys


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 28 2007, 10:59 PM~8666774
> *maybe we should have like a big ass get together bbq???? friends tried that didnt turn out like it was suppose though
> *


Why, if you two haven't been to shit in so many years, you say. :uh:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:02 AM~8666792
> *I think so, the only reason I care is, thats something that needs to be addressed is judging, its stupid but they way I see it is if your gonna have judges and trophies then know what your doing and do it right. Maybe the points system should be public, so everyone knows how they will be judged, and at the end of the show the points can be available for viewing.
> *


Making it public might make more problems then it helps.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

but maybe by doing so we can get more riders out


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 11:03 PM~8666802
> *Making it public might make more problems then it helps.
> *


Everyone knowing how they will be judged? I disagree.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:03 AM~8666801
> *Why, if you two haven't been to shit in so many years, you say. :uh:
> *


Alot of the problem for me is... I haven't had a ride to take since my motor blew up in my wagon.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:04 AM~8666808
> *Everyone knowing how they will be judged? I disagree.
> *


Oh ok... I thought you meant how many points they got.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 28 2007, 11:59 PM~8666774
> *maybe we should have like a big ass get together bbq???? friends tried that didnt turn out like it was suppose though
> *


I tried to make it but got stuck in colorado


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

its cool just wish it was more rides


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2007, 12:05 AM~8666817
> *I tried to make it but got stuck in colorado
> *


Yeah that's cool man... There ain't shit you can do about that.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 29 2007, 01:04 AM~8666809
> *Alot of the problem for me is...  I haven't had a ride to take since my motor blew up in my wagon.
> *


Shit I drove my wifes acura to most of the shows this year, it sucks not having a car but you cant build a car overnight, hopefully mine will be done before next summer.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

well lets star posting ideas like we are an find a solution to this.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 28 2007, 11:04 PM~8666809
> *Alot of the problem for me is...  I haven't had a ride to take since my motor blew up in my wagon.
> *


I've had cars since I was 15. But I was never into taking my car to a show, just a street rider. Since I started making videos I've changed my views, I haven't had time to get a car done but when I do it will be with me at all the shows. But I was always there, supporting the cause.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

same here ..i had a car but workiong on it maybe next year it will be out done or not...im a rider..


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:08 AM~8666830
> *I've had cars since I was 15. But I was never into taking my car to a show, just a street rider. Since I started making videos I've changed my views, I haven't had time to get a car done but when I do it will be with me at all the shows. But I was always there, supporting the cause.
> *


Yeah I started my car when I was 13...


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

maybe streetstars can have a tour threw the nw???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 28 2007, 11:10 PM~8666839
> *same here ..i had a car but workiong on it maybe next year it will be out done or not...im a rider..
> *


Just cause someone dosnt have a car ready dosnt mean your not a rider. We still need to support this. Most people think I'm not a rider cause they think I dont have cars or never built a car but they just met me since I been on here. I still supported all the shows, people just think they know me now cause I make videos. Car or not we need to be there.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:15 AM~8666855
> *Just cause someone dosnt have a car ready dosnt mean your not a rider. We still need to support this. Most people think I'm not a rider cause they think I dont have cars or never built a car but they just met me since I been on here. I still supported all the shows, people just think they know me now cause I make videos. Car or not we need to be there.
> *


Yeah... I was the only one from my club to go to Moses... And I didn't even have a car there. Shit pisses me off.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 28 2007, 11:15 PM~8666854
> *maybe streetstars can have a tour threw the nw???
> *


I do, Teamed up with Lowcos Car Club, This year it was called "The Streets are Talking Lowrider Car Show Tour" Moses Lake and Spoakne, just 2 shows but hey.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

hahhaha why are the shows always on sundays anyways?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:08 AM~8666830
> *I've had cars since I was 15. But I was never into taking my car to a show, just a street rider. Since I started making videos I've changed my views, I haven't had time to get a car done but when I do it will be with me at all the shows. But I was always there, supporting the cause.
> *


Not everyone can build showstoppers no matter if it takes longer than than the next Streetstars DVD to come out :biggrin: Its all about participation...I see alot of cars come to the shows that aren't on a sweepstakes level but not everyone can take it to that level.I do notice each one of them and I really enjoy seeing the improvements that people make for each season or show. Not everyones budget or resources are the same. I can tellya Judges that work the same shows can see the changes. A good example of this is Rays 300 or Roy Attaberry's truck from UCE everytime you see it there usally something different about it.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 28 2007, 11:17 PM~8666865
> *hahhaha why are the shows always on sundays anyways?
> *


been that way since before we were born.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

i was ther for all the shows excep lowcos


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 29 2007, 12:17 AM~8666865
> *hahhaha why are the shows always on sundays anyways?
> *


Traditionally lowrider shows are sundays because alot of people work on Saturdays and before we all became lazy americans the standard work week was 6 days not 5.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

This past year, i have gained more respect for Lowcos. These guys have this show shit down to an art. They prepare all year for there shows, by getting sponsors. So that at the end of the day,if they dont have enough to cover the cost of the show, they will have enough from the sponsor money. This past year they lost money on booth shows, but at the end of the day of each show the scheduled the next years date with no hesitation.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

good to hear about lowcos wish more people would have attended the moses lake show


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

good night.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:24 AM~8666896
> *This past year, i have gained more respect for Lowcos. These guys have this show shit down to an art. They prepare all year for there shows, by getting sponsors. So that at the end of the day,if they dont have enough to cover the cost of the show, they will have enough from the sponsor money. This past year they lost money on booth shows, but at the end of the day of each show the scheduled the next years date with no hesitation.
> *


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:25 AM~8666903
> *good night.
> *


you suck


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

hard lol


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 28 2007, 11:25 PM~8666907
> *you suck
> *


Get Garrett a screen name and get him over here, The public has spoken, we know what we want and where ready to support him.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

oh shit look who it is


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ahahhahahaahha they fucking Tony up with the pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

oh shit hahaha


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 29 2007, 12:28 AM~8666911
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


STALKER LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:31 AM~8666925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats going on myspace hahahaha


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

time for the video...lol :biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yyyyyeeeeesssssss


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:31 AM~8666925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man i miss them hats i could only find that hat in a little ass hop in seaside or and the stopped selling them


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

well im out hope you all find a solution and thanks for the great pics of tony hahahaha


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 11:37 PM~8666955
> *Man i miss them hats i could only find that hat in a little ass hop in seaside or and the stopped selling them
> *


same with that big one I use to wear, cant find it anymore


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Playboy206, 206ness, jtheshowstoppper, BIGCHEVY206, CHOLO 909, THE SHIT


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

and you called him names earlier


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Awwww WTF :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 206ness, BIGTONY, THE SHIT, "tooth" de ville, CHOLO 909, BIGCHEVY206


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

13 pages to figure out why the hoppers arent showing up and some shit talking but what about the people that show there cars at your next car club meeting can you all bring this up in disscusion and give us some input on what can be done to make the show better and have better turn outs


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 11:43 PM~8666987
> *13 pages to figure out why the hoppers arent showing up and some shit talking but what about the people that show there cars at your next car club meeting can you all bring this up in disscusion and give us some input on what can be done to make the show better and have better turn outs
> *


Yup, good idea.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 29 2007, 12:41 AM~8666976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nick slipped me a roofy b4 that pic was taking :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 11:45 PM~8666993
> *Nick slipped me a roofy b4 that pic was taking  :angry:
> *


Fuck No! :angry:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2007, 12:45 AM~8666993
> *Nick slipped me a roofy b4 that pic was taking  :angry:
> *


Then i can post the next pic with your tongue in his ear???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:45 AM~8666995
> *Fuck No! :angry:
> *


Dont lie fool why that why you look so damn happy :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 29 2007, 12:47 AM~8666999
> *Then i can post the next pic with your tongue in his ear???
> *


IF THAT REALLY HAPPEND THAT PROBABLY WHY I FEALT SO FUCKING SICK ON MONDAY U EVER SEEN HOW MUCH WAX NICK HAS IN HIS EARS :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

tony like Truucha dvd better :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:50 AM~8667010


Dont make me post up the pic of you suking off your dad tony parker and atleast truccha put his dvds out every few months instead of YEARS :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=359185&st=0


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:50 AM~8667010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 11:56 PM~8667030
> *Dont make me post up the pic of you suking off your dad tony parker and atleast truccha put his dvds out every few months instead of YEARS :0
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 28 2007, 11:56 PM~8667032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What did Aresinio say? Things that make you go Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BIGCHEVY206, Tha Amazin Caucasian, Kelo, CHOLO 909, "tooth" de ville

FUCK THAT GET BACK HERE SHUE, I KNOW YOU GETTING MORE PICS :angry:


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 02:00 AM~8667045
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BIGCHEVY206, Tha Amazin Caucasian, Kelo, CHOLO 909, "tooth" de ville
> 
> ...


I'm catching up on all of this


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THATS MY DOG


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

GOOD NIGHT NW IM GUNNA GO DREAM ABOUT WHAT THE SHOWS USED TO BE LIKE AND WHAT THEY CAN BECOME AGAIN IF WE WORK ON IT AND I WASNT SUCH A BUTTHURTBITCHASSHOLE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2007, 12:14 AM~8667070
> *GOOD NIGHT NW IM GUNNA GO DREAM ABOUT WHAT THE SHOWS USED TO BE LIKE AND WHAT THEY CAN BECOME AGAIN IF WE WORK ON IT AND I WASNT SUCH A BUTTHURTBITCHASSHOLE  :biggrin:
> *


me too, peace pimps


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BIGTONY, Long Roof, 206ness, Tha Amazin Caucasian

Guess Tooth dont care bout the little people.  :tears: :tears:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 01:17 AM~8667075
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BIGTONY, Long Roof, 206ness, Tha Amazin Caucasian
> 
> ...


Tooth cares I'm sure.....just not bout these little people


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@Aug 28 2007, 04:04 AM~8657815
> *what up BIG NICK ......its not that lowriding is dead out here...the reason why the shows are dying out is because they are being ridiculous about prices to enter cars into shows...35-45 bucks to enter....come on ....i remember when i judged a while back it was 25 bucks to enter car in show and 8-10 to go into show and see rides.....and we had a shit load of rides...from all clubs around..from seattle to spokane (all over the Northwest)...canada...etc...and they had good entertainment...just my 2 cents... :bi :biggrin: ggrin:
> *


Well let's see. . . gas was't $3.00 or more a gallon back then! The cost of living increases EVERY YEAR, & OUR(Lowcos) Shows are more cause we spend more to put them on. Everything is bigger scale ! We spend $10,000 or more to put shows on now days . . . Radio advertising, Shirts , oh yeah $25 trophies($35 to get 2 people in & a shirt) $1,000 hop pay outs,$1MILLION INSURANCE POLICY for the day, security, Rent for the location, etc, . . . COME ON :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> Well let's see. . . gas was't $3.00 or more a gallon back then! The cost of living increases EVERY YEAR, & OUR(Lowcos) Shows are more cause we spend more to put them on. Everything is bigger scale !  We spend $10,000 or more to put shows on now days . . . Radio advertising, Shirts , oh yeah $25 trophies($35 to get 2 people in & a shirt) $1,000 hop pay outs,$1MILLION INSURANCE POLICY for the day, security, Rent for the location, etc, . . . COME ON  :angry:
> [/b]


he cares :biggrin:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> Well let's see. . . gas was't $3.00 or more a gallon back then! The cost of living increases EVERY YEAR, & OUR(Lowcos) Shows are more cause we spend more to put them on. Everything is bigger scale !  We spend $10,000 or more to put shows on now days . . . Radio advertising, Shirts , oh yeah $25 trophies($35 to get 2 people in & a shirt) $1,000 hop pay outs,$1MILLION INSURANCE POLICY for the day, security, Rent for the location, etc, . . . COME ON  :angry:
> [/b]


ok come on ...how do you want people to get in and see nice rides to have some enthusiam on their rides or atleast want to start to build a low low....when you charge 17.50 per person...and there isnt shit there...how are you gonna advertise a show with bikine contest and other goodies and not have them...thats why people just stop going to da shows...i have never been to a lowcos show but ...ill tell you this...i have never heard of that show to be dead one...a lot of my homies from different shows i have attended have shown me pics of it...bikini contests and all...and they look like they are fucken cracking...specially the bikini contest :biggrin: also hugo from your lowcos has told me its off the hook ...close homie...i know he wouldnt have a reason to lie.....see if you give the crowd a great show and good entertainment they will return for years to come...also judging is an important role.. got to have honest judges.....so for shows that are known to crack i guess..10-13 to see wouldnt be bad...and 25-40 to enter ride...but if your not sure about how your turn out is going to be or if your entertainment is gonna go through ...you shouldnt expect to charge the same as a LRM show....  just my 2 cents


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 29 2007, 02:18 AM~8667082
> *Tooth cares I'm sure.....just not bout these little people
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY AS HELL :biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

y dont you have any more hop what you brought


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 29 2007, 12:45 AM~8666698
> *anyone from lowcos here i got a question for one of you
> *


 Go ahead w/ your question  . . . . We are already working on our shows(2) for next year . Tell us what YOU (the people) want . . . Probably not gonna do the $1,000 hop pay out next year because we had fewer hoppers than we ever had this year(we thought that if we offered more $$$ people would show up ) -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Gonna put that $$$ elsewhere, maybe we could put it towards 1st place show cars ???? $100 for 1st place ? Saturday shows? Maybe O.G.Daddy V & MC Eiht for entertainment? We need to know cause shit just aint workin the way it is


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 29 2007, 08:28 AM~8667764
> *y dont you have any more hop what you brought
> *


I was thinkin about that last night . . . Good question 
:thumbsup:


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

If I get my ass in gear & bring my car out @ our show will people come to see it ??? "IF YOU BUILD IT, THEY WILL COME" right :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

i never mind going to lowcos shows cause you can do what you want less rules and people could actually enjoy them selves


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 29 2007, 08:54 AM~8668820
> *i never mind going to lowcos shows cause you can do what you want less rules and people could actually enjoy them selves
> *


what rules do other shows have that you dont like?


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

Aright man, everyone should come out to Seward Park this Monday...Just bring your ride and enjoy this shit and maybe have a discussion..I hope to see most of the car clubs from the surrounding areas attend...pass the info around homies...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SLICKSHEEZY, LadyShowtime


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 10:57 AM~8669372
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SLICKSHEEZY, LadyShowtime
> *


 :wave: Damn Im glad Im at work, took me forever to catch up. 15 pages! I see you rick!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Aug 29 2007, 11:07 AM~8669473
> *:wave: Damn Im glad Im at work, took me forever to catch up. 15 pages! I see you rick!
> *


How bout some input on what we can do to make the shows better and get more people to attend???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Aug 29 2007, 10:07 AM~8669473
> *:wave: Damn Im glad Im at work, took me forever to catch up. 15 pages! I see you rick!
> *


We having fun in here, but were serious about these shows, I'm not gonna let this go.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*ITS NOT LOWRIDING THATS DIEING OUT HERE, ITS JUST THE SHOWS, IT CAN BE FIXED, WE NEED TO UNITE!*






:biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Personally I think people just have different prioritys these days. I know for me going to a show, cruising, or club meetings etc. anything that has to do with is a top priority. Crap I went to almost all the shows this year WITH a broken leg! (shout out to the club for drivin me!) If its in there heart and thats what they love to do they will be there. Like what Schue said, it will work itself out we just need to stay positive.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Aug 29 2007, 10:17 AM~8669558
> *Personally I think people just have different prioritys these days. I know for me going to a show, cruising, or club meetings etc. anything that has to do with is a top priority. Crap I went to almost all the shows this year WITH a broken leg! (shout out to the club for drivin me!) If its in there heart and thats what they love to do they will be there. Like what Schue said, it will work itself out we just need to stay positive.
> *



if a lady with a broken leg can do it... so can you!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SHOWTIME was impressive as hell.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Aug 29 2007, 10:17 AM~8669558
> *Personally I think people just have different prioritys these days. I know for me going to a show, cruising, or club meetings etc. anything that has to do with is a top priority. Crap I went to almost all the shows this year WITH a broken leg! (shout out to the club for drivin me!) If its in there heart and thats what they love to do they will be there. Like what Schue said, it will work itself out we just need to stay positive.
> *


It wont work it self out, its up to us, if we dont unite and support these shows they could dissapear. We need to find out the problems, come up with a soulution, and present it to the promoters, and hope they have'nt already called it quits. If they have, hopefully someone will step up and fill the show dates, I believe a missed Yakima or Chehalis show next year will be devestating for all shows out here.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

I wanted to make sure I was there for support even though I couldnt drive, I still wouldnt miss it. But I did hear a lot of people say they were going to yakima for the cruise sat. night but not the show, and I think that had a lot to do with why the turn out at the show was less. The police in yak was way too organized this year and shut it down too early!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Aug 29 2007, 11:21 AM~8670223
> *I wanted to make sure I was there for support even though I couldnt drive, I still wouldnt miss it. But I did hear a lot of people say they were going to yakima for the cruise sat. night but not the show, and I think that had a lot to do with why the turn out at the show was less. The police in yak was way too organized this year and shut it down too early!
> *



thats reel female rider talk!!!   

joe them 360 low impala pics---- nice


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> :wave: YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY AS HELL  :biggrin:
> [/b]


WHICH ONE IS NICK :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 29 2007, 11:26 AM~8670275
> *WHICH ONE IS NICK :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Tooth was in the picture he was standing in the back u didnt see him?...hahaha

what up bro bro


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 29 2007, 12:26 PM~8670275
> *WHICH ONE IS NICK :biggrin:
> *


Hes the ugly one in the middle :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2007, 11:31 AM~8670344
> *Hes the ugly one in the middle :biggrin:
> *


quit it Shrek Jr. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:32 PM~8670360
> *quit it Shrek Jr. :biggrin:
> *


I got fiona you got handona :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2007, 11:34 AM~8670378
> *I got fiona you got handona :biggrin:
> *


WTF! you a rapper now :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:37 PM~8670418
> *WTF! you a rapper now  :biggrin:
> *


No just a BUTTHURTBITCHASSHOLE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

South Oregon lets here some input Homie, what needs to be done to get more support from your area, and when do we need to show up?

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BIGTONY, LadyShowtime, *scooby*, 96BIG_BODY


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2007, 11:39 AM~8670432
> *No just a BUTTHURTBITCHASSHOLE  :0  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 12:25 PM~8660916
> *I understand the kid part completly, i have 2 two year olds, I hate leaving them for the weekend, and I cant bring them yet cause there crazy.
> 
> Are you talking the Puro Locos BBQ in Salem? How was that? I know theres alot of Lowriders in south Oregon.
> *


 Did you see the article in Laid?  Not one out of towner showed up for our show in Eugene but after the show we had the streets filled up with HUNDREDS of local riders


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:40 PM~8670443
> *South Oregon lets here some input Homie, what needs to be done to get more support from your area, and when do we need to show up?
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 Weve invited surrounding areas nobody ever shows up so we do our own thing no drama tons of hoes lots of partys and I live on the edge of campus were happy how it is. And yes we travel to shows.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Independence Oregon September 15th


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 29 2007, 01:21 PM~8670812
> *Independence Oregon September 15th
> *


I cant make this one either got another wedding to attend but as far as the other one wasnt it the same weekend as another major show up here some of this stuff is scheduling conflicts kinda hard to do a sat show way down in or then a sun show in wa on the same weekend


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 29 2007, 12:06 PM~8670685
> *Did you see the article in Laid?    Not one out of towner showed up for our show in Eugene but after the show we had the streets filled up with HUNDREDS of local riders
> *


I never seen a LAID Magazine, and that sucks cause its based outta here, I even offered my friend Brent to do some free flyers in my dvd for them but I guess they wernt intrested. Can you get me every LAID ever made, I pay you for them, let me know thanks.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:46 PM~8671078
> *I never seen a LAID Magazine, and that sucks cause its based outta here, I even offered my friend Brent to do some free flyers in my dvd for them but I guess they wernt intrested. Can you get me every LAID ever made, I pay you for them, let me know thanks.
> *


Ill be willing to pay for any TLM you can get also, Id really like to have a complete set of both.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 29 2007, 12:21 PM~8670812
> *Independence Oregon September 15th
> *


Where can we get more info on this show?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

x2


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 02:35 PM~8671549
> *Where can we get more info on this show?
> *


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

well why don't we start out by bringing certain areas together. for example, there's a bbq this monday at seward park, we did it before and blew that bitch up, let's do it again. if all of seattle shows up and then some, then next year there could be bbq's there every weekend uffin: then get everyone together and roll to shows uffin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Aug 29 2007, 03:41 PM~8672673
> *well why don't we start out by bringing certain areas together.  for example, there's a bbq this monday at seward park, we did it before and blew that bitch up, let's do it again.  if all of seattle shows up and then some, then next year there could be bbq's there every weekend uffin: then get everyone together and roll to shows uffin:
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Aug 29 2007, 03:41 PM~8672673
> *well why don't we start out by bringing certain areas together.  for example, there's a bbq this monday at seward park, we did it before and blew that bitch up, let's do it again.  if all of seattle shows up and then some, then next year there could be bbq's there every weekend uffin: then get everyone together and roll to shows uffin:
> *


And that works, its been working out here. Miners every Friday has been getting better.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

WOW Nick you took them way back for a quick min!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*SCHUE THE GAME NEEDS YOU RIGHT NOW*


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

NOTE: That bright ass yellow monte in the back! I know that guy that used to drive that car


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Nick calm down your scanner is smokin! Naw really those are some oldies but goodies... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Aug 29 2007, 04:04 PM~8672896
> *Nick calm down your scanner is smokin! Naw really those are some oldies but goodies... :biggrin:
> *


We gonna get it back to LOWRIDING :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

no u didnt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2007, 12:09 PM~8669494
> *How bout some input on what we can do to make the shows better and get more people to attend???
> *


organize a cruise maybe garret can call the city of yakima and say what's up?i'll be going to rod run next week-end in longbeach,wa and they shut the hole city down for it.maybe have somone do a show at the beach?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 29 2007, 04:58 PM~8673277
> *organize a cruise maybe garret can call the city of yakima and say what's up?i'll be going to rod run next week-end in longbeach,wa and they shut the hole city down for it.maybe have somone do a show at the beach?
> *


Sounds like a good ass idea.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Good pics Nick.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 02:25 PM~8673072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam,......i remember lot's of theas ride's camped out in my yard for the show,...back in tha day :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

ttt for them ol skool pics :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 01:46 PM~8671078
> *I never seen a LAID Magazine, and that sucks cause its based outta here, I even offered my friend Brent to do some free flyers in my dvd for them but I guess they wernt intrested. Can you get me every LAID ever made, I pay you for them, let me know thanks.
> *


 yeah


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 02:21 PM~8671398
> *Ill be willing to pay for any TLM you can get also, Id really like to have a complete set of both.
> *


 Im not sure maybe


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 02:35 PM~8671549
> *Where can we get more info on this show?
> *


 Salem Uniques told us thats all I know I'll have one of them post more details


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 04:22 PM~8673050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bustin ball joints back in 99


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

someone needs to make a hardbound book with all these l.i.l pics- proceeds going to a northwest lowrider show... just a quick thought. i would drop $25 $30 bucks on somethin like that :dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Aug 29 2007, 05:05 PM~8673340
> *dam,......i remember lot's of theas ride's camped out in my yard for the show,...back in tha day :biggrin:
> *


that day changed my wayzzz


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Aug 29 2007, 05:05 PM~8673340
> *dam,......i remember lot's of theas ride's camped out in my yard for the show,...back in tha day :biggrin:
> *


You was a judge that day, I showed my bike when me and Jacob had a bike club :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 04:26 PM~8674071
> *You was a judge that day, I showed my bike when me and Jacob had a bike club :biggrin:
> *


yep :thumbsup:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> organize a cruise maybe garret can call the city of yakima and say what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

ILL HELP HOWEVER I CAN TO HELP THE LOWRIDING GAME OUT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS ALL PART OF LOWRIDING- COP HATE WILL ALWAYS BE THERE. THAT JUST THE WAY IT IS... STOOD BEFORE MANY OF JUDGE OVER LOWRIDER SHIT IVE SPENT RACKS OVER THE YEARS.. PAY THE FINE AND KEEP RIDING.... NO SENSE CRYING OVER SPILT MILK.... 
NUTTIN STOPS ME. JUST SLOWS DOWN MY NEXT CAR


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

that green trey takes it way back,,, before it was orange :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 29 2007, 08:06 PM~8674813
> *that green trey takes it way back,,, before it was orange :0
> *


Yup Mr63 if I remember correct, who's was it? I heard it was stolen. :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby+Aug 29 2007, 05:36 PM~8673637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, well be waiting.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 05:08 PM~8672932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was that your monte ryan?


kinda looks like you on the switch!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HE IS RATHER ATTRACTIVE

& HE DOES KNOW HOW TO HIT A SWITCH :0

NOT MY CAR THOUGH I COULDNT ROLL LAVENDER- :biggrin: 


GOOD OLD RAFFI


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 29 2007, 10:12 PM~8675271
> *was that your monte ryan?
> kinda looks like you on the switch!!
> *


Male pattern started back then for ya huh :dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YES SIR BACK THEN .. SETTIN THE STANDARDS


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 05:01 PM~8672870
> *SCHUE THE GAME NEEDS YOU RIGHT NOW
> 
> 
> ...


That was 2 kids ago...we need to see a Elco or two???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 04:08 PM~8672938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE LESS HAIR THE MORE INCHES 

THIS IS HOW I DO A L.S. SINGLE PUMP


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 29 2007, 10:29 PM~8675724
> *That was 2 kids ago...we need to see a Elco or two???
> *


matter fact I just chopped a deal for another one today thats 4 now, but non of them are half decent yet :tears: but your 4 is exactly the same, stayed ready, lets cruise it :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2007, 11:43 PM~8675789
> *matter fact I just chopped a deal for another one today thats 4 now, but non of them are half decent yet :tears:  but your 4 is exactly the same, stayed ready, lets cruise it :biggrin:
> *


not quite Tony got pics


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 29 2007, 10:49 PM~8675819
> *not quite Tony got pics
> *


quit it


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

damn i miss my elco :tears: :tears:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 29 2007, 11:34 PM~8675750
> *THE LESS HAIR THE MORE INCHES
> 
> THIS IS HOW I DO A L.S. SINGLE PUMP
> *


REALLY BALDY?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Not One of these cars is around anymore


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

THIS IS THE KIND OF THINGS YOU SEE AT THE LITTLE SHOW AROUND THE AREA........JUST FOR FUN AND FOR THE PEOPLE
http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb65/wo...nt=MVI_0361.flv


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

whole shit them pics go back!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I talked to Lowcos and here are 2 ideas we came up with and will be brought up at the next Lowcos meeting, this Sunday.

1. Instead of offering $1000.00 hop payouts, drop it back down to $500.00, becuase this year we had less hoppers attend then past years, and pay $100.00 to first place and $50.00 to second place in 10 or more show car catagories.

2. Dropping the price for spectators from $10.00 to $7.00 maybe even $5.00


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

fuck that sounds like a good idea man.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 30 2007, 02:31 PM~8680099
> *fuck that sounds like a good idea man.
> *


X2


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 30 2007, 12:28 PM~8679553
> *I talked to Lowcos and here are 2 ideas we came up with and will be brought up at the next Lowcos meeting, this Sunday.
> 
> 1. Instead of offering $1000.00 hop payouts, drop it back down to $500.00, becuase this year we had less hoppers attend then past years, and pay $100.00 to first place and $50.00 to second place in 10 or more show car catagories.
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Aug 30 2007, 01:31 PM~8680099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This what we try to get right now, Ideas and opinions, We need more.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

sounds good what ever happen to the shows at the sundome?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 30 2007, 07:29 PM~8682198
> *sounds good what ever happen to the shows at the sundome?
> *


Ticketmaster takes part of the money made at the gate with the turns out of late the promoter would really be in the hole


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 30 2007, 08:29 PM~8682198
> *sounds good what ever happen to the shows at the sundome?
> *


I always liked that show


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 30 2007, 02:28 PM~8679553
> *I talked to Lowcos and here are 2 ideas we came up with and will be brought up at the next Lowcos meeting, this Sunday.
> 
> 1. Instead of offering $1000.00 hop payouts, drop it back down to $500.00, becuase this year we had less hoppers attend then past years, and pay $100.00 to first place and $50.00 to second place in 10 or more show car catagories.
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

The more guys I talk to that used to be into lowriders, just dont care anymore. having the cheaper shows better payouts its all cool but if people dont like to lowride anymore what can we really do? Not trying to be negative.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 30 2007, 01:28 PM~8679553
> *I talked to Lowcos and here are 2 ideas we came up with and will be brought up at the next Lowcos meeting, this Sunday.
> 
> 1. Instead of offering $1000.00 hop payouts, drop it back down to $500.00, becuase this year we had less hoppers attend then past years, and pay $100.00 to first place and $50.00 to second place in 10 or more show car catagories.
> ...


sounds cool!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

speed way sucks :thumbsdown: fair grounds :thumbsup:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah the damn speedway gets to damn hott but i think lowcos or streetstars should tour the NW


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 30 2007, 06:53 PM~8682381
> *The more guys I talk to that used to be into lowriders, just dont care anymore. having the cheaper shows better payouts its all cool but if people dont like to lowride anymore what can we really do? Not trying to be negative.
> *


If there's anyone who can spot that problem its you. They just weren't *real* Lowriders, There is people who still care, and still like it. I know a guy in Spokane who sold a nice big body, just to build a _*nicer*_ big body. :0 And I think think the *owner*(1) of these cars still cares. :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 30 2007, 11:08 PM~8683372
> *If there's anyone who can spot that problem its you. They just weren't real Lowriders, There is people who still care, and still like it. I know a guy in Spokane who sold a nice big body, just to build a nicer big body. :0  And I think think the owner(1) of these cars still cares. :0
> 
> 
> ...


Thats true, but it seem like the real problem is people are just losing interest, how can we get people interested in lowriding again? Thats the real question. And anybody that know me knows im in it for life. I have been without hydraulics for about 3 months and its killing me. First time in 6 years.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 509Rider, "tooth" de ville

I know you got something to say about this shit bro.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8683412
> *Thats true, but it seem like the real problem is people are just losing interest, how can we get people interested in lowriding again? Thats the real question. And anybody that know me knows im in it for life. I have been without hydraulics for about 3 months and its killing me. First time in 6 years.
> *


We our selfs need to be more united as a whole. All the negativity needs to stop, No one wants to be a part of Lowriding these days because it not that great, these days. Thats what I think it is.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 30 2007, 11:22 PM~8683493
> *We our selfs need to be more united as a whole. All the negativity needs to stop, No one wants to be a part of Lowriding these days because it not that great, these days. Thats what I think it is.
> *


Ya all the arguing and bullshit did ruin it for a lot of riders.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 30 2007, 10:24 PM~8683506
> *Ya all the arguing and bullshit did ruin it for a lot of riders.
> *


x2


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 30 2007, 09:24 PM~8683506
> *Ya all the arguing and bullshit did ruin it for a lot of riders.
> *



i agree, "it sounds good", ..... i know there are some clubs with code of conduct rules,
but how do you inforce it, if its the problem ..??...






i dont have an answer eather.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 31 2007, 12:23 AM~8683849
> *i agree, "it sounds good", ..... i know there are some clubs with code of conduct rules,
> but how do you inforce it, if its the problem ..??...
> *


I guess you really cant unless you are in that club.
:dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 30 2007, 10:31 PM~8683876
> *I guess you really cant unless you are in that club.
> :dunno:
> *


There was a rule in the rule book for the Moses Lake and Spokane show, that stated any unsportsmanlike conduct will be grounds for disqualification.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 31 2007, 12:33 AM~8683895
> *There was a rule in the rule book for the Moses Lake and Spokane show, that stated any unsportsmanlike conduct will be grounds for disqualification.
> *


True


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 30 2007, 11:33 PM~8683895
> *There was a rule in the rule book for the Moses Lake and Spokane show, that stated any unsportsmanlike conduct will be grounds for disqualification.
> *


Good thang the chic from CWI wasn't there then grabbing anyones camera's


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 31 2007, 12:36 AM~8683905
> *Good thang the chic from CWI wasn't there then grabbing anyones camera's
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness+Aug 30 2007, 10:36 PM~8683905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause she would have been disqualified :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

blahblahblah

we need riders to writers


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

3 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: *bobbymackdre*, Bird, *DripTruck*, BayMami, RIDERCHRONICLES, 206ness, chicanolegacysf

:0


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 30 2007, 10:24 PM~8683506
> *Ya all the arguing and bullshit did ruin it for a lot of riders.
> *


the agguing and shit usally revolves around and over the hop...maybe we just need not include it as parts of the show???? How offen do see guys yelling and screaming bout cleanliness or fit and finish??? which are the easiest ways to score at a car show.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i've only been lowridin' for almost 4 years now, and this is the first year that i've shown my car. the shows are smaller then they used to be, and to me.... it just seems like a waist of money to inter into a show that nobody shows up to. i'm always down to ride. i like goin cruizin and to BBQ's and showin my car where ever the cruiz or BBQ is. the ppl on the streets seem to be more interested in lookin at the cars then the ppl at the show. cuz to me, its the same cars every year, year after year. i think we need to get out to the communities and show the ppl that we're still here. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 30 2007, 10:46 PM~8683965
> *the agguing and shit usally revolves around and over the hop...maybe we just need not include it as parts of the show???? How offen do see guys yelling and screaming bout cleanliness or fit and finish??? which are the easiest ways to score at a car show.
> *


No, and I cant believe you of all people would ever say that. Hopping is a big part of the show and Lowriding. Sounds like a easy fix, You act Unsportsmanlike and You get Disqualified, simple.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 30 2007, 11:59 PM~8684042
> *No, and I cant believe you of all people would ever say that. Hopping is a big part of the show and Lowriding. Sounds like a easy fix, You act Unsportsmanlike and You get Disqualified, simple.
> *


  x-2


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 30 2007, 11:59 PM~8684042
> *No, and I cant believe you of all people would ever say that. Hopping is a big part of the show and Lowriding. Sounds like a easy fix, You act Unsportsmanlike and You get Disqualified, simple.
> *


I'm trying to figure this out just like you are...so far people either say fuck the shows and keep it in the street....or it cost too much....or the entainment sucks.....its too hot.....but i really haven't seen anything but complaints. I'm trying find some solutions not excuses.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 30 2007, 11:03 PM~8684056
> *I'm trying to figure this out just like you are...so far people either say fuck the shows and keep it in the street....or it cost too much....or the entainment sucks.....its too hot.....but i really haven't seen anything but complaints. I'm trying find some solutions not excuses.
> *


We on the same page Dooooode.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 31 2007, 12:03 AM~8684056
> *I'm trying find some solutions not excuses.
> *


more hangout-BBQ-get to gether type events that dont cost anything to go to. cuz as far as i know, nobody wants to pay to go look at a car that they can just see in the mag's.

and i like BBQ's too :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

or have the car show at a place where every body is already gona be at, like the mall or sumthing. cuz nobody wants to go out of there way to go to a show eather, well.... the true og rida's would, but the other ppl dont.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

but we cant have bbq every weekend..an some cars dont come out unless its at a show...we need to talk to the towns main people an do something so they know we will be there...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 30 2007, 11:14 PM~8684103
> *but we cant have bbq every weekend..an some cars dont come out unless its at a show...we need to talk to the towns main people an do something so they know we will be there...
> *


Now we talking.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

how about a show in the streets. see if they will let us take up the whole AVE and do a show. then the business will get more attention too.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253+Aug 30 2007, 11:08 PM~8684078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thatd be cool


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah but u got young stupid kids trying to start shit ..an we dont need tHaT..its for there town an the community ...shit we trying to bring buisness to them just let us have our show.. we need to promote more of the shows everywere..like the bbq we need a bigger place to do something like that..an just have fun.. :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

us kids are the next gen' to take over the lowridin lyfe style. if we dont know what were doin' then show us.


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 30 2007, 11:20 PM~8683474
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 509Rider, "tooth" de ville
> 
> ...


Must have been the "BOSS" readin this topic logged on under my name cause I just got off work @ 12:00. . . & yes, I got somethin to say . . . Give me a few mins to catch up on the last 5 pages or so


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 30 2007, 11:34 PM~8684183
> *us kids are the next gen' to take over the lowridin.
> *


:yes:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah thats right u guys an girls if reading are the next generation an im there too but look about 5 years ago we use to do the same thing downtown an hang out ..but we was always fightting belive me i was one of them an i just got tired of it an im sorry for that..but know im here to support the movement..


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

shit if we car club be out there to show the support of show like tell people an have them tell there friends...an not just go an show up..we need to help the promoters..with this... :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

lets have a BIG BBQ/show. bring the family and $6-10 all you can eat.

just a idea...


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

and then get like a restaurant to host it.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

what you think Big Tony?


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

i dont know man ..lol..look we trying to save 2 main shows here in the nw..that would be nice but were u gonna find a big ass restaurant to host it.. :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 31 2007, 12:50 AM~8684242
> *i dont know man ..lol..look we trying to save 2 main shows here in the nw..that would be nice but were u gonna find a big ass restaurant to host it.. :biggrin:
> *


ahhaaa.... idk... how about XXX?


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 30 2007, 11:43 PM~8684218
> *shit if we car club be out there to show the support of show like tell people an have them tell there friends...an not just go an show up..we need to help the promoters..with this... :biggrin:
> *


yea but i think somone already mentioned that the shows are kinda out there except for yakima but somone whos not really into lowriding is not gona wana drive out far to be a spectator u kno? somone should have more shows closer to big cities like seattle and yakima and i think theyd get better turnouts like victory outreach show out here i wasnt there but i heard it had a really good turn out and probly because it was local not that far a drive for all the riders out here


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 30 2007, 11:52 PM~8684248
> *ahhaaa.... idk... how about XXX?
> *


BLVD. CC threw a show there on fathers day last year and this year


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i'm just trin to think of a good place... how bout krispy Kreams at Tacoma mall? theres LOTS of parking.


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

Our spokane show & Moses lake show were great locations this year ! we just needed more cars to fill up all the space  . . . More people @ moses than spokane :dunno: closer ? weather ? . . . .NO R.O. , CONTAGIOUS,SHOWTIME,ROYAL IMAGE,PURO LOCOS, INDIVIDUALS, NEW FRIENDS, HOMIEZ ONLY,UNIQUES, & THE LIST GOES ON . . . . .We don't have enough LOWRIDERS just from Spokane to have a show, ALL OF YOU make our shows possible :biggrin: We aren't in this to make a bunch of $$$ , we just atleast want to break even on our shows  We put alot of time & effort into putting on our shows, & now we are tryin to put on 2 shows every year FOR YOU GUYS to come & show off your rides w/all the time , $$$, & effort you have put into them ! :thumbsup: LETS MAKE THIS NEXT YEAR 1 OF THE BEST SINCE THE MID TO LATE '90's


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> LETS MAKE THIS NEXT YEAR 1 OF THE BEST SINCE THE MID TO LATE '90's
> [/b]


i'm down for that


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 31 2007, 12:46 AM~8684231
> *what you think Big Tony?
> *


Im down for anything but as for bbq they cool but look at what the tri cities guy tried to do no one went to it not even local or people withen an hour of it i tried to go and planned to go but got stuck in colorado we need the shows in the nw or this shit gunna fade away it wont for alot of us in our hearts but it will fade away it already is i really cant tell you way, the most complaint i here about the shows from the people that USED to show where the judging sucks my car lost to THAT car BLA BLA BLA it just another form of HATE trouphy is a BONUS to me i really am at a lost for word here or ideas for what we can do to me it seems that most of the people that dont show up anymore it just aint in there heart or they to busy getting drunk and being hung over to show up cause everyone complain about how much it cost but it dont bother them shelling out that $6 a day for smokes everyday or that $3-$6 a drink x??? every night or weekend im all for what ever can be done to help it out up here but another thing i c is you didnt come to our show we not going to your thats bullshit if its in your heart and you can go just go that is like some playground shit right there we all saposed to be adults and set examples for the youngsters and up and comer who help keep this shit alive but alot of this including myself looking like ASSHOLES on here agruing if someone out there dont respect me or like me so be it i aint gunna be hurt by it, its not gunna make me or break me i am who i am and im always gunna be the same alot of people hate on me WHY??? you tell me i really dont care cause i aint done shit to be hated on for but like a few clubs out there says FUCK THE HATERS







:0  :biggrin: and SUPPORT THE RIDERS  :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2007, 08:34 AM~8658903
> *I think $10 is a fair price for any show, any more than that only the die hard lowriders are gonna pay to get in.
> 
> Yep.
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 31 2007, 12:53 AM~8684249
> *yea but i think somone already mentioned that the shows are kinda out there except for yakima but somone whos not really into lowriding is not gona wana drive out far to be a spectator u kno? somone should have more shows closer to big cities like seattle and yakima and i think theyd get better turnouts like victory outreach show out here i wasnt there but i heard it had a really good turn out and probly because it was local not that far a drive for all the riders out here
> *


IF YOU CAN THINK OF A SPOT TO DO IT THAT CAN BE SUCURED Ie FENCED IN AND THAT CAN HAVE SECUIRTY AND TICKET MASTER DONT HAVE THERE HANDS IN THE COOKIE JAR ON LET US ALL KNOW I KNOW A PROMOTER WHO HAS BEEN INTERESTED IN FINDING THAT SPOT


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 31 2007, 01:08 AM~8684296
> *IF YOU CAN THINK OF A SPOT TO DO IT THAT CAN BE SUCURED Ie FENCED IN AND THAT CAN HAVE SECUIRTY AND TICKET MASTER DONT HAVE THERE HANDS IN THE COOKIE JAR ON LET US ALL KNOW I KNOW A PROMOTER WHO HAS BEEN INTERESTED IN FINDING THAT SPOT
> *


i'ma have to think about that. i'm sure i could find a spot. i might even know of one right now. but i got to talk to 'em.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Cholo has the right attitude. Theres some good ideas in here.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah wat tony said... :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

whos a cholo.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

look i know my car aint done ill bring it to all the shows fucket it..an yeah if we find a place thats big why not have a super show .


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 31 2007, 01:17 AM~8684314
> *look i know my car aint done ill bring it to all the shows fucket it..an yeah if we find a place thats big why not have a super show  .
> *


mine aint done eather, but i'ma still ride. and you mean like a NW super show? thata be dope.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909+Aug 31 2007, 12:17 AM~8684314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS IN MOSES LAKE, IN MAY


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 31 2007, 12:08 AM~8684296
> *IF YOU CAN THINK OF A SPOT TO DO IT THAT CAN BE SUCURED Ie FENCED IN AND THAT CAN HAVE SECUIRTY AND TICKET MASTER DONT HAVE THERE HANDS IN THE COOKIE JAR ON LET US ALL KNOW I KNOW A PROMOTER WHO HAS BEEN INTERESTED IN FINDING THAT SPOT
> *


what about puyullup(sp?) fairgrounds :dunno:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CHOLO 909, CaddyKid253, Playboy206, BIGTONY, underageimp


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin:

























get some ideas an trow them out there


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 31 2007, 01:21 AM~8684323
> *what about puyallup fairgrounds :dunno:
> *


x-2 :dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I LOVE THAT CHINESE GIRL, I'D EAT HER OUT, ASS UP.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

how about, not only a bikini contest, but get the crowed involved too. have like a freestlye battle, or a dance contest, ect. i know theres a few women that can sing out there.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Next year in Spokane there might be a Hooters girl's car wash at the restaurant the day before the show. And the girls will come to the show the next day.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 31 2007, 01:21 AM~8684323
> *what about puyullup(sp?) fairgrounds :dunno:
> *


From what i heard they wont let lowriders do a show there anymore or ticketmaster has part in it or both


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah but look ther was alot of car clubs missing 4rm back in the days..pullalup
sounds good but how much an we need alot of promoters entertainment ..things for the kids umm a pole for the stippers..opps :biggrin: no but u get the idea


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 31 2007, 01:29 AM~8684349
> *Next year in Spokane there might be a Hooters girl's car wash at the restaurant the day before the show. And the girls will come to the show the next day.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 31 2007, 01:23 AM~8684334
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SHES DREAMING OF THAT IN THAT PIC DID YOU USE YOUR JEDI MIND TRICK ON HERE FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

i got her ass too... :biggrin: but back on subject tony.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 31 2007, 12:32 AM~8684363
> *SHES DREAMING OF THAT IN THAT PIC DID YOU USE YOUR JEDI MIND TRICK ON HERE FOOL :biggrin:
> *


Something about her..........



Where has the *** on the right been?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 31 2007, 12:35 AM~8684373
> *i got her ass too... :biggrin:  but back on subject tony.. :biggrin:
> *


POST IT!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

post it


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 31 2007, 01:36 AM~8684376
> *POST IT!
> *


X INFINTY AND THE PANOCHA IF YOU GOT IT TOO IT WAS TALKING IN THEM SHORT SAYING LET ME OUT LET ME OUT :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

wish i had but there uploading right know.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 31 2007, 01:36 AM~8684375
> *Something about her..........
> Where has the *** on the right been?
> 
> ...


HE BEEN ON THE SS JR


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 31 2007, 01:40 AM~8684389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thats mine :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

comin over the mt's


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Good Pics Cholo, Man I love that bitch. I give her all my checks.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin: can i get a app..to have a yob


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 31 2007, 12:59 AM~8684428
> *:biggrin: can i get a app..to have a yob
> *


ya tienes dos guey! donde estan los otros? :angry:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

im still driving ....but i need to get my skills up for the pictures..im trying to have a photografer linces... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 31 2007, 01:07 AM~8684441
> *im still driving ....but i need to get my skills up for the pictures..im trying to have a photografer linces... :biggrin:
> *


Theres licenses for that? lol, You have a video camera? :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

not yet but will sooon i just take pics... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 31 2007, 02:11 AM~8684450
> *not yet but will sooon i just take pics... :biggrin:
> *


Ur camera takes videos dick :angry: LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 31 2007, 01:13 AM~8684455
> *Ur camera takes videos dick  :angry: LOL
> *


of what? post it!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Come get some Hooters in Spokane next year.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

anybody thought about a change of venue, Olympia or seattle would be a good central place for a show, might draw down some more people from north of the border?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

HILLSBORO IS THE BEST PLACE,,LOTS OF PPL AND CARS,,NOT TO MENTION THE GOOD FOOD AND GOOD LOOKING BITCHES,,GIVE ME A PROMOTER I WILL MAKE THE DREAM CAR SHOW HAPPEND,,WUZ UP BIG NICK ,,DOWN WITH THAT,,WANNA BE A SPONSOR ON THE NEXT HILLSBORO SHOW???QUE DICES GUEY??


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

HILLSBORO IS THE BEST PLACE,,LOTS OF PPL AND CARS,,NOT TO MENTION THE GOOD FOOD AND GOOD LOOKING BITCHES,,GIVE ME A PROMOTER I WILL MAKE THE DREAM CAR SHOW HAPPEND,,WUZ UP BIG NICK ,,DOWN WITH THAT,,WANNA BE A SPONSOR ON THE NEXT HILLSBORO SHOW???QUE DICES GUEY??


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

HILLSBORO IS THE BEST PLACE,,LOTS OF PPL AND CARS,,NOT TO MENTION THE GOOD FOOD AND GOOD LOOKING BITCHES,,GIVE ME A PROMOTER I WILL MAKE THE DREAM CAR SHOW HAPPEND,,WUZ UP BIG NICK ,,DOWN WITH THAT,,WANNA BE A SPONSOR ON THE NEXT HILLSBORO SHOW???QUE DICES GUEY??


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

there aint really nothing out there in moses lake, that why i think the yakima and spokane shows arent a really big turnout no more there far for new out of towner cats thats trying to get into this lowriding,maybe having a show somewhere where is central for all oregon riders and washingtons?i dont know, just a tought  


> Our spokane show & Moses lake show were great locations this year ! we just needed more cars to fill up all the space    . . . More people @ moses than spokane  :dunno: closer ? weather ? . . . .NO R.O. , CONTAGIOUS,SHOWTIME,ROYAL IMAGE,PURO LOCOS, INDIVIDUALS, NEW FRIENDS, HOMIEZ ONLY,UNIQUES, & THE LIST GOES ON . . . . .We don't have enough LOWRIDERS just from Spokane to have a show, ALL OF YOU make our shows possible  :biggrin:  We aren't in this to make a bunch of $$$ , we just atleast want to break even on our shows    We put alot of time & effort into putting on our shows, & now we are tryin to put on 2 shows every year FOR YOU GUYS to come & show off your rides w/all the time , $$$, & effort you have put into them ! :thumbsup:  LETS MAKE THIS NEXT YEAR 1 OF THE BEST SINCE THE MID TO LATE '90's
> [/b]


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 31 2007, 08:36 AM~8685546
> *there aint really nothing out there in moses lake, that why i think the yakima and spokane shows arent a really big turnout no more there  far for new out of towner cats thats trying to get into this lowriding,maybe having a show somewhere where is central for all oregon riders and washingtons?i dont know,  just a  tought
> *


The only thing you get when you go to moses lake is a broken leg! Oh and I went to the Lowcos show!  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 31 2007, 07:36 AM~8685546
> *there aint really nothing out there in moses lake, that why i think the yakima and spokane shows arent a really big turnout no more there  far for new out of towner cats thats trying to get into this lowriding,maybe having a show somewhere where is central for all oregon riders and washingtons?i dont know,  just a  tought
> *


Yakima is in the middle of Portland, Seattle & Spokane, geographically it should be the biggest show.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: SLICKSHEEZY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 31 2007, 02:44 AM~8684491
> *Come get some Hooters in Spokane next year.
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt mind eating that chicken i bet its finger licking good :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

it wont let me post video ... :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 31 2007, 11:15 AM~8686522
> *it wont let me post video ... :angry:
> *


Your lucky then :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

haha guess what i just got..


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 31 2007, 09:36 AM~8685546
> *there aint really nothing out there in moses lake, that why i think the yakima and spokane shows arent a really big turnout no more there  far for new out of towner cats thats trying to get into this lowriding,maybe having a show somewhere where is central for all oregon riders and washingtons?i dont know,  just a  tought
> *


i will tow your car up there any time some of us portlanders been doing it for years me i'am on my 10th year going up there.iam going start mak'in spokane a must too.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 31 2007, 01:59 PM~8687280
> *i will tow your car up there any time some of us portlanders been doing it for years me i'am on my 10th year going up there.iam going start mak'in spokane a must too.
> *


me too!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 31 2007, 11:41 AM~8686714
> *
> *


what was the point of that? :dunno:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

TONY DANCING TO MICHEL JACKO... :biggrin: 
PLUS THATS WAT MY CAMARA DOSE THAT WAS FOR NICK..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I JUST FINISHED ALL THE PAGES CUZ I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE IN A MINUTE. ALOT OF GOOD FEEDBACK. I THINK MOST OF US ARE EXPECTING OUR FREINDS AND FAMILIES TO ATTEND OUR OWN SHOWS AND THATS DIFFICULT. I KNOW CUZ I HAVE BEEN INVOLVED IN TWO CLUB SHOWS THIS YEAR IN TWO CITIES THAT I HAVE SUPPOSED HOMEBOYS. THEY CAN'T EVEN GET OUT OF BED TO SUPPORT THEIR FREINDS. I ALWAYS GET THE " LET ME GET IN FOR FREE HOMIE" THEN WHEN YOU DON'T THEN YOU'RE THE ASSHOLE AND BAD FREIND. FUCK THAT. MY REAL FREINDS WILL PAY TO GET IN AND SHOW SUPPORT. ALSO, ALOT OF PEOPLE IN CLUBS (INCUDING LOWCOS) SAY THEY CAN'T AFFORD IT TO TRAVEL. MY BACK SEAT IS FULL EVERYTIME AND I WENT TO 6 SHOWS THIS YEAR PLUS THE 2 WE PUT ON. CAR POOLING IS STILL SUPPORT. IF ANYONE NEEDS A RIDE, HOLLER AT ME CUZ I SUPPORT THIS GAME AND I AM ALL ABOUT SUPPORTING THE REAL RIDERS. 

THE REASON OUR ENTRY FEE IS $35 IS BECAUSE WE PAY OUT UP TO $5000 IN THE HOP. $550 IN BEST OF, $100 BURRITO CONTEST AND 41 CATEGORIES WITH 3 TROPHIES IN EACH CLASS. OUR SHOW TOPPLES THE $10K COST. WE GIVE OUT A FREE T SHIRT AND 2 PEOPLE GET IN WITH THAT. 

I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT RECOGNIZE WHAT IT TAKES TO PUT ON OUR SHOW. I WILL HELP OTHER PEOPLE WITH THEIR SHOWS FOR IDEAS AND CONTACTS AND STUFF IF YOU HIT ME UP. I ALSO WOULD LOVE HELP IF THERE IS AN AREA WE CAN IMPROVE ON. 

WITH OR WITHOUT EVERYONE ON HERE, MOSES LAKE JUNE 22ND, INDOORS AT THE MOSES LAKE FAIRGROUNDS....SUPER RIDICULOUS. CALL ME FOR A RIDE. 


....

.....

......

.........NICK,.....................YOU'RE BUYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 31 2007, 09:52 PM~8690313
> *I JUST FINISHED ALL THE PAGES CUZ I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE IN A MINUTE. ALOT OF GOOD FEEDBACK.  I THINK MOST OF US ARE EXPECTING OUR FREINDS AND FAMILIES TO ATTEND OUR OWN SHOWS AND THATS  DIFFICULT.  I KNOW CUZ I HAVE BEEN INVOLVED IN TWO CLUB SHOWS THIS YEAR IN TWO CITIES THAT I HAVE SUPPOSED HOMEBOYS.  THEY CAN'T EVEN GET OUT OF BED TO SUPPORT THEIR FREINDS.  I ALWAYS GET THE " LET ME GET IN FOR FREE HOMIE"  THEN WHEN YOU DON'T THEN YOU'RE THE ASSHOLE AND BAD FREIND.  FUCK THAT.  MY REAL FREINDS WILL PAY TO GET IN AND SHOW SUPPORT.  ALSO,  ALOT OF PEOPLE IN CLUBS (INCUDING LOWCOS) SAY THEY CAN'T AFFORD IT TO TRAVEL.  MY BACK SEAT IS FULL EVERYTIME AND I WENT TO 6 SHOWS THIS YEAR PLUS THE 2 WE PUT ON.  CAR POOLING IS STILL SUPPORT.  IF ANYONE NEEDS A RIDE, HOLLER AT ME CUZ I SUPPORT THIS GAME AND I AM ALL ABOUT SUPPORTING THE REAL RIDERS.
> 
> THE REASON OUR ENTRY FEE IS $35 IS BECAUSE WE PAY OUT UP TO $5000 IN THE HOP.  $550 IN BEST OF, $100 BURRITO CONTEST AND 41 CATEGORIES WITH 3 TROPHIES IN EACH CLASS.  OUR SHOW TOPPLES THE $10K COST.  WE GIVE OUT A FREE T SHIRT AND 2 PEOPLE GET IN WITH THAT.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 31 2007, 10:52 PM~8690313
> *I JUST FINISHED ALL THE PAGES CUZ I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE IN A MINUTE. ALOT OF GOOD FEEDBACK.  I THINK MOST OF US ARE EXPECTING OUR FREINDS AND FAMILIES TO ATTEND OUR OWN SHOWS AND THATS  DIFFICULT.  I KNOW CUZ I HAVE BEEN INVOLVED IN TWO CLUB SHOWS THIS YEAR IN TWO CITIES THAT I HAVE SUPPOSED HOMEBOYS.  THEY CAN'T EVEN GET OUT OF BED TO SUPPORT THEIR FREINDS.  I ALWAYS GET THE " LET ME GET IN FOR FREE HOMIE"  THEN WHEN YOU DON'T THEN YOU'RE THE ASSHOLE AND BAD FREIND.  FUCK THAT.  MY REAL FREINDS WILL PAY TO GET IN AND SHOW SUPPORT.  ALSO,  ALOT OF PEOPLE IN CLUBS (INCUDING LOWCOS) SAY THEY CAN'T AFFORD IT TO TRAVEL.  MY BACK SEAT IS FULL EVERYTIME AND I WENT TO 6 SHOWS THIS YEAR PLUS THE 2 WE PUT ON.  CAR POOLING IS STILL SUPPORT.  IF ANYONE NEEDS A RIDE, HOLLER AT ME CUZ I SUPPORT THIS GAME AND I AM ALL ABOUT SUPPORTING THE REAL RIDERS.
> 
> THE REASON OUR ENTRY FEE IS $35 IS BECAUSE WE PAY OUT UP TO $5000 IN THE HOP.  $550 IN BEST OF, $100 BURRITO CONTEST AND 41 CATEGORIES WITH 3 TROPHIES IN EACH CLASS.  OUR SHOW TOPPLES THE $10K COST.  WE GIVE OUT A FREE T SHIRT AND 2 PEOPLE GET IN WITH THAT.
> ...


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 31 2007, 09:36 AM~8685546
> *there aint really nothing out there in moses lake, that why i think the yakima and spokane shows arent a really big turnout no more there  far for new out of towner cats thats trying to get into this lowriding,maybe having a show somewhere where is central for all oregon riders and washingtons?i dont know,  just a  tought
> *


 :0 What ? NOTHING IN YAKIMA OR SPOKANE ? . . . We put on the show in MOSES LAKE so it would be closer to everyone & the fairgrounds in MOSES is a GREAT location, ask anyone who was there ! . . . And about being FAR, yeah, we are the FURTHEST away from ALL the other shows but have been makin the trips outta town for about 14 yrs now :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 31 2007, 01:59 PM~8687280
> *i will tow your car up there any time some of us portlanders been doing it for years me i'am on my 10th year going up there.iam going start mak'in spokane a must too.
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Aug 31 2007, 11:41 AM~8686714
> *
> *


I just put the call into my snipers they will be in the park on mon 4 U :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 31 2007, 09:52 PM~8690313
> *I JUST FINISHED ALL THE PAGES CUZ I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE IN A MINUTE. ALOT OF GOOD FEEDBACK.  I THINK MOST OF US ARE EXPECTING OUR FREINDS AND FAMILIES TO ATTEND OUR OWN SHOWS AND THATS  DIFFICULT.  I KNOW CUZ I HAVE BEEN INVOLVED IN TWO CLUB SHOWS THIS YEAR IN TWO CITIES THAT I HAVE SUPPOSED HOMEBOYS.  THEY CAN'T EVEN GET OUT OF BED TO SUPPORT THEIR FREINDS.  I ALWAYS GET THE " LET ME GET IN FOR FREE HOMIE"  THEN WHEN YOU DON'T THEN YOU'RE THE ASSHOLE AND BAD FREIND.  FUCK THAT.  MY REAL FREINDS WILL PAY TO GET IN AND SHOW SUPPORT.  ALSO,  ALOT OF PEOPLE IN CLUBS (INCUDING LOWCOS) SAY THEY CAN'T AFFORD IT TO TRAVEL.  MY BACK SEAT IS FULL EVERYTIME AND I WENT TO 6 SHOWS THIS YEAR PLUS THE 2 WE PUT ON.  CAR POOLING IS STILL SUPPORT.  IF ANYONE NEEDS A RIDE, HOLLER AT ME CUZ I SUPPORT THIS GAME AND I AM ALL ABOUT SUPPORTING THE REAL RIDERS.
> 
> THE REASON OUR ENTRY FEE IS $35 IS BECAUSE WE PAY OUT UP TO $5000 IN THE HOP.  $550 IN BEST OF, $100 BURRITO CONTEST AND 41 CATEGORIES WITH 3 TROPHIES IN EACH CLASS.  OUR SHOW TOPPLES THE $10K COST.  WE GIVE OUT A FREE T SHIRT AND 2 PEOPLE GET IN WITH THAT.
> ...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn... I haven't been on here for a couple days... Now there's 14 or so more pages on here. Anyone wanna recap for me?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 1 2007, 12:49 AM~8690945
> *Damn...  I haven't been on here for a couple days...  Now there's 14 or so more pages on here.  Anyone wanna recap for me?
> *


Never mind... I got it.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

QUOTE(CHOLO 909 @ Aug 31 2007, 11:41 AM) 



I just put the call into my snipers they will be in the park on mon 4 U


> HAHA :biggrin: ILL BE THER.. :uh: :machinegun: :guns: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RIDER VOL.5 10 MIN OF MOTIVATIONAL VIEWING!!WAY TO LAY IT OUT GRUMPY

REEL RIDER TALK.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

WHAT HAPPENED DID EVERYONE GO ON VACATION???? I GOTTO ? FOR YOU ALL IS HOPPING BAD OR KILLING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE UP HERE IN THE NW????
IM GUNNA DO IT REGARDLESS IF IM THE ONLY ONE OR HOPPING JUST FOR MYSELF IN MY DRIVEWAY WHAT EVER BUT ITS A OXYMORON UP HERE IN THE NW IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT WHAT DRAWS THE CROWNDS IN """""THE HOP""""" WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME A BUNCH OF US GOT TOGETHER DOWN TOWN SEATTLE???? """"THE GHOST RIDER HOP""""(BETWEEN TIM RO AND THE GHOST RIDER) BUT WHAT DOES EVERYONE ALWAYS END UP AGRUING OVER AND WHAT CAUSES THE MOST DRAMA UP HERE IN THE NW """""THE HOP/HOPPING""""" WHEN DO YOU SEE PEOPLE ARGUING OVER THERE SHOW CARS?????? WHY IS THERE SO MUCH HATE UP HERE IN THE NW IS IT BECASUE OUR SHOW SEASONS ARE SO SHORT???? BECAUSE WE GOT TO MUCH TESTOSTERONE??? WTF IS THE PROBLEM UP HERE :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 1 2007, 05:54 PM~8693671
> *WHAT HAPPENED DID EVERYONE GO ON VACATION???? I GOTTO ? FOR YOU ALL IS HOPPING BAD OR KILLING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE UP HERE IN THE NW????
> IM GUNNA DO IT REGARDLESS IF IM THE ONLY ONE OR HOPPING JUST FOR MYSELF IN MY DRIVEWAY WHAT EVER BUT ITS A OXYMORON UP HERE IN THE NW IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT WHAT DRAWS THE CROWNDS IN """""THE HOP""""" WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME A BUNCH OF US GOT TOGETHER DOWN TOWN SEATTLE???? """"THE GHOST RIDER HOP""""(BETWEEN TIM RO AND THE GHOST RIDER) BUT WHAT DOES EVERYONE ALWAYS END UP AGRUING OVER AND WHAT CAUSES THE MOST DRAMA UP HERE IN THE NW """""THE HOP/HOPPING""""" WHEN DO YOU SEE PEOPLE ARGUING OVER THERE SHOW CARS?????? WHY IS THERE SO MUCH HATE UP HERE IN THE NW IS IT BECASUE OUR SHOW SEASONS ARE SO SHORT???? BECAUSE WE GOT TO MUCH TESTOSTERONE??? WTF IS THE PROBLEM UP HERE :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ITS THE BEEF!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NEW ALBUM COMIN SOON


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 1 2007, 06:54 PM~8693671
> *WHAT HAPPENED DID EVERYONE GO ON VACATION???? I GOTTO ? FOR YOU ALL IS HOPPING BAD OR KILLING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE UP HERE IN THE NW????
> IM GUNNA DO IT REGARDLESS IF IM THE ONLY ONE OR HOPPING JUST FOR MYSELF IN MY DRIVEWAY WHAT EVER BUT ITS A OXYMORON UP HERE IN THE NW IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT WHAT DRAWS THE CROWNDS IN """""THE HOP""""" WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME A BUNCH OF US GOT TOGETHER DOWN TOWN SEATTLE???? """"THE GHOST RIDER HOP""""(BETWEEN TIM RO AND THE GHOST RIDER) BUT WHAT DOES EVERYONE ALWAYS END UP AGRUING OVER AND WHAT CAUSES THE MOST DRAMA UP HERE IN THE NW """""THE HOP/HOPPING""""" WHEN DO YOU SEE PEOPLE ARGUING OVER THERE SHOW CARS?????? WHY IS THERE SO MUCH HATE UP HERE IN THE NW IS IT BECASUE OUR SHOW SEASONS ARE SO SHORT???? BECAUSE WE GOT TO MUCH TESTOSTERONE??? WTF IS THE PROBLEM UP HERE :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


You know hopping is the biggest prob in the northwest, people take the shit way to serious. Thats why so many good people quit hopping Ian, the Jendas and alot of other guys that have been missing in action.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 1 2007, 08:56 PM~8694452
> *You know hopping is the biggest prob in the northwest, people take the shit way to serious. Thats why so many good people quit hopping Ian, the Jendas and alot of other guys that have been missing in action.
> *


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 1 2007, 08:56 PM~8694452
> *You know hopping is the biggest prob in the northwest, people take the shit way to serious. Thats why so many good people quit hopping Ian, the Jendas and alot of other guys that have been missing in action.
> *


me?  i've been here the whole time...


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i guess your talkin about someone else...right?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 1 2007, 08:56 PM~8694452
> *You know hopping is the biggest prob in the northwest, people take the shit way to serious. Thats why so many good people quit hopping Ian, the Jendas and alot of other guys that have been missing in action.
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 2 2007, 02:11 AM~8695283
> *i guess your talkin about someone else...right?
> *


Yes.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

SO SINCE WE HAVE 15 PAGES TALKIN ABOUT IT, NOTHIN WILL GET DONE UNLESS WE ALL AGREE ON SOMETHIN. SO, CAN WE STOP TALKING AOUT THE ISSUE AND START BUILDING THE SOLUTION. 






WE, AT ONE TIME WERE GONNA TRY FOR A COUNCIL. A MEMBER FROM EACH SHOW TO GET TOGETHER A COUPLE OF TIMES A YEAR TO MAKE THIS EASY AND STANDARD. WE'LL DO IT. LET'S UNIFORM THE HOP RULES. LETS MAKE THE PAY OUTS THE SAME. LETS MAIL EACH OTHERS FLYERS TO OUR MAILING LISTS. 


WE ARE IN. NOW WE JUST NEED THE OTHER SHOWS TO GET IN. IS ANYBODY WITH ME? GARRET? SCHUE? CALEB? BIG TONE (SHOWTIME)? ROYAL IMAGE? PURO LOCOS? ADAM? 





NICK, YOU'RE BUYING!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 2 2007, 07:57 AM~8695652
> *SO SINCE WE HAVE 15 PAGES TALKIN ABOUT IT, NOTHIN WILL GET DONE UNLESS WE ALL AGREE ON SOMETHIN.  SO,  CAN WE STOP TALKING AOUT THE ISSUE AND START BUILDING THE SOLUTION.
> WE, AT ONE TIME WERE GONNA TRY FOR A COUNCIL.  A MEMBER FROM EACH SHOW TO GET TOGETHER A COUPLE OF TIMES A YEAR TO MAKE THIS EASY AND STANDARD. WE'LL DO IT.  LET'S UNIFORM  THE HOP RULES.  LETS MAKE THE PAY OUTS THE SAME.  LETS MAIL EACH OTHERS FLYERS TO OUR MAILING LISTS.
> WE ARE IN.  NOW WE JUST NEED THE OTHER SHOWS TO GET IN.  IS ANYBODY WITH ME?  GARRET?  SCHUE? CALEB? BIG TONE (SHOWTIME)? ROYAL IMAGE? PURO LOCOS? ADAM?
> ...


count on me for sure, anything to support.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 2 2007, 07:57 AM~8695652
> *SO SINCE WE HAVE 15 PAGES TALKIN ABOUT IT, NOTHIN WILL GET DONE UNLESS WE ALL AGREE ON SOMETHIN.  SO,  CAN WE STOP TALKING AOUT THE ISSUE AND START BUILDING THE SOLUTION.
> WE, AT ONE TIME WERE GONNA TRY FOR A COUNCIL.  A MEMBER FROM EACH SHOW TO GET TOGETHER A COUPLE OF TIMES A YEAR TO MAKE THIS EASY AND STANDARD. WE'LL DO IT.  LET'S UNIFORM  THE HOP RULES.  LETS MAKE THE PAY OUTS THE SAME.  LETS MAIL EACH OTHERS FLYERS TO OUR MAILING LISTS.
> WE ARE IN.  NOW WE JUST NEED THE OTHER SHOWS TO GET IN.  IS ANYBODY WITH ME?  GARRET?  SCHUE? CALEB? BIG TONE (SHOWTIME)? ROYAL IMAGE? PURO LOCOS? ADAM?
> ...


503 327 4193 IM READY WILL TRAVEL IF NEEDED.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

A NORTHWEST COUNCIL IS A GOOD IDEA, BUT BEFORE WE FORM ONE WE NEED TO DETERMINE A PURPOSE. 

SO LETS START WITH THAT, ONE I BELIEVE AS A WHOLE WE CAN DECIDE WHAT SHOW THE WHOLE COUNCIL WILL SUPPORT. NOT SAYING WE WONT SUPPORT THEM ALL, BUT CHOOSE A FEW THAT WILL BE ALMOST MANDATORY.

WITH THAT IN MIND WE WILL HAVE INFLUENCE OVER THE CAR SHOW PROMOTERS, AND OUR SUGGESTIONS WILL BE TAKEN INTO CONSIDERATION WHEN PLANING A SHOW.

BUT BEFORE ALL THAT WE NEED MAKE A LIST OF WHO'S VOTE WILL COUNT.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Quote and add your name too the list.

Grumpy
Caleb
Nick


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 2 2007, 11:43 AM~8696233
> *Quote and add your name too the list.
> 
> Grumpy
> ...


Add me of course.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 2 2007, 09:43 AM~8696233
> *Quote and add your name too the list.
> 
> Grumpy
> ...


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

you might consider a rep or several reps from each club, and/or city or town, 
i dont know if you make it voted on... or not, 
but for geography reason, everyone would feel represented ...just a thought....?.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 2 2007, 10:41 AM~8696226
> *A NORTHWEST COUNCIL IS A GOOD IDEA
> *


x-2 


but that was a topic on here a long time ago, and nothing ever happen to it. it was just talk. so if its for real this time, we got to stay dedicated to it.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 2 2007, 10:43 AM~8696233
> *Quote and add your name too the list.
> 
> Grumpy
> ...


 Grumpy our show is put on my a church we just help them out with it so our hands are kinda tied as for what they do and want to do at there show but i can always adivse them what the rest of tthe shows are doing and they would probably follow also as far as the council meeting theyshould either be held in a central location or on a rotation 1 in spokane 1 in portland 1 in seattle 1 in ??? so we all take truns driving to them


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 2 2007, 01:04 PM~8696528
> *  Grumpy our show is put on my a church we just help them out with it so our hands are kinda tied as for what they do and want to do at there show but i can always adivse them what the rest of tthe shows are doing and they would probably follow also as far as the council meeting theyshould either be held in a central location or on a rotation 1 in spokane 1 in portland 1 in seattle 1 in ??? so we all take truns driving to them
> *


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

we were at the lowrider band(War) show the other night and they said that they dont have things planned yet for 2008 and they sounded like theyd be willing to do a lowrider show in the NW if we could get at them. so a couple of us who went to the show were thinking that that could bring more people to the shows and it's music people like, so maybe that could be an idea, i got one of the guys' numbers if we want to get at them. :dunno:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: I think a council is a great idea....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Sep 2 2007, 10:34 AM~8696421
> *you might consider a rep or several reps from each club, and/or city or town,
> i dont know if you make it voted on... or not,
> but for geography reason, everyone would feel represented ...just a thought....?.
> *


I agree, I feel this could get big, so breaking it up into states would be better. But for now I think we should just make a list of people who want to be a part of this for the next week or so, and then put everything to a vote.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 2 2007, 02:46 PM~8697187
> *I agree, I feel this could get big, so breaking it up into states would be better. But for now I think we should just make a list of people who want to be a part of this for the next week or so, and then put everything to a vote.
> *


I think a womans point of view could be good...........


----------



## KILLER (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Sep 2 2007, 02:59 PM~8697227
> *I think a womans point of view could be good...........
> *


maybe for a cookie recipe, but never forget IT IS A MANS WORLD.......


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 2 2007, 02:46 PM~8697187
> *I agree, I feel this could get big, so breaking it up into states would be better. But for now I think we should just make a list of people who want to be a part of this for the next week or so, and then put everything to a vote.
> *






you're still buying


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLER_@Sep 2 2007, 03:17 PM~8697299
> *maybe for a cookie recipe, but never forget IT IS A MANS WORLD.......
> *


Shut up jt, dont try to talk crap.....pick on someone else


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Sep 2 2007, 03:20 PM~8697309
> *Shut up jt, dont try to talk crap.....pick on someone else
> *


That's fucc'd up he just trying to help


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 2 2007, 03:24 PM~8697329
> *That's fucc'd up he just trying to help
> *


Whatever im done


----------



## KILLER (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Sep 2 2007, 03:31 PM~8697348
> *Whatever im done
> *


done with what? Iam jus getting started............


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

this is why shit gets started and ppl get mad...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Sep 2 2007, 03:59 PM~8697227
> *I think a womans point of view could be good...........
> *


I dont have a prob with that especially if the woman is putting in more work than alot of guys.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2007, 12:38 PM~8661055
> *Its like this as for the price of the shows going up thats in flation the spots cost more to rent out the entry fees going to go up and as for sat shows alot of people work sat too so they wouldnt be able to make the show the way i see it there to man trohpy hunters out there the bigest complait i hear about the shows is the judgeing FUCK A TROPHY do it for the love of the sport and yourself not a peice of plastic it dont make your car an nicer as for hop rules being out dated people known the rules for years they need to build cars that meet the rules and bring them to the shows before they try and change the rules for the type of cars they want to build maybe an added anything goes class could be added but then they would still btch about its to far cost to much not enough cars im not geting paid bla bla bla either show up with what you got or stay the fuck away and dont bitch about shit i didnt have a car out this year but i tried to go to every show i could to SHOW MY SUPPORT this shit is not dying up here but the negativity and all the fighting between people is sure effecting it we all out here doing the same thing who give a fuck what shirt you got on or what plauge in your back window we all need to get along we aint gangs we car clubs enough said there to much hate and drama up here in the NW and we all looking like assholes for it so let the cars talk and not our mouths and fingers oh ya  AND SHOW THE FUCK UP TO THE SHOWS B4 THERE AINT ANY
> *


Preach on, preach on, A-MEN


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 2 2007, 04:47 PM~8697620
> *this is why shit gets started and ppl get mad...
> *


Thats just a lil personal shit off topic those involved know whats up


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

ok so whats gonna happend...we need to get shit rolling so next year or in couple of months we can have stuff ready... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

lets set a date for all interested parties to meet. we'll come 4 deep. LOWCOS


----------



## KILLER (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 2 2007, 09:03 PM~8699044
> *Thats just a lil personal shit off topic those involved know whats up
> *


pretty much........


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLER_@Sep 2 2007, 09:42 PM~8699323
> *pretty much........
> *


oh... well.... nevermind then.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 2 2007, 09:30 PM~8699249
> *lets set a date for all interested parties to meet.  we'll come 4 deep.  LOWCOS
> *


are we gonna do this?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 3 2007, 08:45 AM~8701509
> *are we gonna do this?
> *


IM GOOD WIT ANYTIME OR PLaCE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

lets do yakima, centrally located. mid oct. enough time to prepare.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 3 2007, 02:25 PM~8703326
> *lets do yakima, centrally located.  mid oct.  enough time to prepare.
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 3 2007, 01:25 PM~8703326
> *lets do yakima, centrally located.  mid oct.  enough time to prepare.
> *


LINE IT UP LET ME KNOW AFTER OCT 7TH GOTTA BREAK OFF VEGAS YAKIMA IS COOL, I GEUSS NICK DONT GOTTA TRAVEL THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 3 2007, 01:25 PM~8703326
> *lets do yakima, centrally located.  mid oct.  enough time to prepare.
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

not to get off topic, but heres some pics from the BBQ.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 3 2007, 08:33 PM~8706334
> *not to get off topic, but heres some pics from the BBQ.
> 
> 
> ...


when was this (fuck i missed it)


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

heres a few more













































by the way. if anybody knows, help me out. what is that next to the batt's? it looks like a computer chip or som shit.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 3 2007, 08:35 PM~8706365
> *when was this (fuck i missed it)
> *


caddy kid when was this?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 3 2007, 03:25 PM~8704753
> *LINE IT UP LET ME KNOW AFTER OCT 7TH GOTTA BREAK OFF VEGAS YAKIMA IS COOL, I GEUSS NICK DONT GOTTA TRAVEL THIS TIME :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 4 2007, 02:54 AM~8709996
> *caddy kid when was this?
> *


It was yesterday labor day seward park in seattle


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Here are some more picts for you guys that missed it....


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 4 2007, 02:54 AM~8709996
> *caddy kid when was this?
> *


my bad i got offline. but Tony got it tho'


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGNICK doing his part to save this car and the shows :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 4 2007, 01:40 PM~8712757
> *BIGNICK doing his part to save this car and the shows :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 4 2007, 12:40 PM~8712757
> *BIGNICK doing his part to save this car and the shows :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


He's gunna do it one car at a time


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

I guess if thats what it takes....


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Sep 4 2007, 01:14 PM~8713062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your Blues Clues is next :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Just needs a California duster, its not car wash dirty!  :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Sep 4 2007, 01:16 PM~8713091
> *Just needs a California duster, its not car wash dirty!    :biggrin:
> *


just needs a frame wrap and a trunk of funk


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 4 2007, 01:18 PM~8713110
> *just needs a frame wrap and a trunk of funk
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Sep 4 2007, 01:21 PM~8713148
> *:roflmao:
> *


What u laughing at ms junk in the trunk :0  :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 4 2007, 01:23 PM~8713181
> *What u laughing at ms junk in the trunk :0    :biggrin: *


Knew it was comin'


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

love it!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Next is this one :0 








What's up Gary :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

INDIVIDUALS CC BBQ AND HOP.
PORTLAND AT DELTA PARK SEPT 16TH


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 4 2007, 09:02 PM~8717176
> *INDIVIDUALS CC BBQ AND HOP.
> PORTLAND AT DELTA PARK SEPT 16TH
> *


whos all goin to this?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 4 2007, 01:23 PM~8713181
> *What u laughing at ms junk in the trunk :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 6 2007, 01:28 AM~8727652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ha ha yeah I know tony got jokes huh :scrutinize:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Sep 6 2007, 09:35 AM~8729173
> *Ha ha yeah I know tony got jokes huh  :scrutinize:
> *


tone speaks nothing but the truth....HAHAHA


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 6 2007, 09:47 AM~8729259
> *tone speaks nothing but the truth....HAHAHA
> *


  x2 p.s. i gotto a close up shot too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 6 2007, 11:11 AM~8730607
> * x2 p.s. i gotto a close up shot too :0  :biggrin:
> *


IM SURE YOU DO :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

ttt, so whats the plan?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 5 2007, 04:49 PM~8723761
> *whos all goin to this?
> *


I AM!! :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 2 2007, 10:41 AM~8696447
> *but that was a topic on here a long time ago, and nothing ever happen to it. it was just talk. so if its for real this time, we got to stay dedicated to it.
> *


and it happened again..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Lets keep it going then.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

HAY NICK YOU GOING TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY BRING ME THAT DVD DOGG THANK'S


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 6 2007, 12:11 PM~8730607
> * x2 p.s. i gotto a close up shot too :0  :biggrin:
> *


do share.... :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206+Sep 6 2007, 09:56 PM~8735594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X-2


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 7 2007, 08:38 PM~8743062
> *i dont look like anybody is trin to. i can understand the it takes alot of work, but we'll never get there if we keep giving up.
> *


its not that theyre giving up its just that theres alota talk but no action


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

:yessad:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

We will try to do our part to save the shows. A couple big purchases were made.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Sep 13 2007, 07:10 PM~8786217
> *We will try to do our part to save the shows. A couple big purchases were made.
> *


  :dunno: :uh:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 13 2007, 08:24 PM~8786841
> *  :dunno:  :uh:
> *


go to vehicles for sale here in the forums and look at the 63 for sale by vyne tyme and you might reconize the person driving off in the car. he caught a flight from pdx to denver and then chartered a small plane to colorado spring then parachuted right out, the rest is history.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

O Dogg

Posts: 4,902
Joined: Apr 2005
From: "COLORADO SPRINGS"COLORADO
Car Club: GOODTIMES C.C. COLORADO




Car is sold!!!!
Sold to big Mike all the way from Portland Oregon


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SO WHAT CLUB HE REPPIN ??


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 13 2007, 09:55 PM~8787522
> *SO WHAT CLUB HE REPPIN  ??
> *


none yet working on things though :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Sep 13 2007, 07:10 PM~8786217
> *We will try to do our part to save the shows. A couple big purchases were made.
> *


You call the woodgrain paneled pinto wagon with a bubble side windows i seen you rolling in today a "big purchase" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Sep 13 2007, 08:53 PM~8787040
> *go to vehicles for sale here in the forums and look at the 63 for sale by vyne tyme and you might reconize the person driving off in the car. he caught a flight from pdx to denver and then chartered a small plane to colorado spring then parachuted right out, the rest is history.
> *


THATS THE EASIEST PART :0 WE WILL SEE WHAT IT DO............
DEFINATLY GOTTA DO MORE THAN BUY A CAR TO SAVE THESE SHOWS :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Sep 13 2007, 09:42 PM~8787462
> *O Dogg
> 
> Posts: 4,902
> ...


WIPE THAT WIENER FROM THE SIDE OF YOUR LIP


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

thats a tight car mike


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 14 2007, 09:09 AM~8789662
> *WIPE THAT WIENER FROM THE SIDE OF YOUR LIP
> *


damn killa whats that shit


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 14 2007, 08:08 AM~8789656
> *THATS THE EASIEST PART :0 WE WILL SEE WHAT IT DO............
> DEFINATLY GOTTA DO MORE THAN BUY A CAR TO SAVE THESE SHOWS :0
> *


IM SURE MIKE IS GONNA HOOK IT UP, NICE TO SEE SOMEONE STEPPING UP TO THE PLATE ON THESE CHEVYS.HOPE TO SEE IT JUMPING NEXT SEASON.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+Sep 14 2007, 07:09 AM~8789662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

went to longview last weekend these hotroder kill any lowrider cruz i have ever been to i highly suggest people make a trip next year nothn but good times and nice rides.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

the cool thing was they didn't even trip on the lowriders they were all excited to see us.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

i gotta but this one up check out the gay elvis/roy orbison on the left i mean wtf








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 14 2007, 08:09 AM~8789662
> *WIPE THAT WIENER FROM THE SIDE OF YOUR LIP
> *


your a bitch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

yo, my computer crashed. so i got to check my 'ish at the library or at work untill my computer gets fixed. so if your trin to get ahold of me, thats why. not that any of you guys care, just a lil FYI tho'.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Sep 14 2007, 03:35 PM~8792391
> *your a bitch :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah your mom chump


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MY DAD BACK IN THE DAY HAD A 1940 FORD COUPE RODDED OUT.. ALL BLACK ALL HOPPED UP- THAT PIC CISCO TOOK REMINDS ME OF IT.


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Sep 14 2007, 11:06 AM~8790682
> *went to longview last weekend these hotroder kill any lowrider cruz i have ever been to i highly suggest people make a trip next year nothn  but good times and nice rides.
> 
> 
> ...


TALKING BOUT SAVE OUR SHOWS THEN YOU GOT PEOPLE LIKE THIS POSTING SHIT LIKE THIS THEN GOT NERVE TO SAY SOME SHIT LIKE THAT ABOUT LOWRIDAS. GO HOTRODIN THEN AND QUIT LOWRIDIN, IF YOU ARE RIDIN, PLEASE! PUTTIN SOME FUCCIN HOTRODS UP ON A LOWRIDIN WEBSITE, KNOCC IT OFF! WE DEDICATED TO THIS IN THE NW AND BREAKIN CATS OFF, BIG MUTHA FUCCIN "I" STYLE BY WAY OF THE BIG TIME, AND YES BIG TIME IS ON THE WAY TO PUT THE TAKEOVER IN EFFECT ON WASHINGTON, ONE!


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Sep 13 2007, 10:01 PM~8787560
> *none yet working on things though :biggrin:
> *


WHAT U GOT ON THE BUMPER? WITH THAT NAME U WOULD THINK U GOT SOMETHING HITTIN ON THE BUMPER :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Sep 15 2007, 12:54 AM~8795244
> *TALKING BOUT SAVE OUR SHOWS THEN YOU GOT PEOPLE LIKE THIS POSTING SHIT LIKE THIS THEN GOT NERVE TO SAY SOME SHIT LIKE THAT ABOUT LOWRIDAS. GO HOTRODIN THEN AND QUIT LOWRIDIN, IF YOU ARE RIDIN, PLEASE! PUTTIN SOME FUCCIN HOTRODS UP ON A LOWRIDIN WEBSITE, KNOCC IT OFF! WE DEDICATED TO THIS IN THE NW AND BREAKIN CATS OFF, BIG MUTHA FUCCIN "I" STYLE BY WAY OF THE BIG TIME, AND YES BIG TIME IS ON THE WAY TO PUT THE TAKEOVER IN EFFECT ON WASHINGTON, ONE!
> *


You dont like him posting pics of hotrods and then you say some shit like that, good way to bring the Northwest together. :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 15 2007, 12:29 AM~8795354
> *You dont like him posting pics of hotrods and then you say some shit like that, good way to bring the Northwest together. :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Sep 14 2007, 11:54 PM~8795244
> *TALKING BOUT SAVE OUR SHOWS THEN YOU GOT PEOPLE LIKE THIS POSTING SHIT LIKE THIS THEN GOT NERVE TO SAY SOME SHIT LIKE THAT ABOUT LOWRIDAS. GO HOTRODIN THEN AND QUIT LOWRIDIN, IF YOU ARE RIDIN, PLEASE! PUTTIN SOME FUCCIN HOTRODS UP ON A LOWRIDIN WEBSITE, KNOCC IT OFF! WE DEDICATED TO THIS IN THE NW AND BREAKIN CATS OFF, BIG MUTHA FUCCIN "I" STYLE BY WAY OF THE BIG TIME, AND YES BIG TIME IS ON THE WAY TO PUT THE TAKEOVER IN EFFECT ON WASHINGTON, ONE!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lets all get back so saving the show( and actually attending them) instead of beafin and flexing our muscle on who has what and how big and bad we are we need to unite the NW not divide it


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Sep 14 2007, 10:54 PM~8795244
> *TALKING BOUT SAVE OUR SHOWS THEN YOU GOT PEOPLE LIKE THIS POSTING SHIT LIKE THIS THEN GOT NERVE TO SAY SOME SHIT LIKE THAT ABOUT LOWRIDAS. GO HOTRODIN THEN AND QUIT LOWRIDIN, IF YOU ARE RIDIN, PLEASE! PUTTIN SOME FUCCIN HOTRODS UP ON A LOWRIDIN WEBSITE, KNOCC IT OFF! WE DEDICATED TO THIS IN THE NW AND BREAKIN CATS OFF, BIG MUTHA FUCCIN "I" STYLE BY WAY OF THE BIG TIME, AND YES BIG TIME IS ON THE WAY TO PUT THE TAKEOVER IN EFFECT ON WASHINGTON, ONE!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is anyone heading to the independence show today?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

fuck it -96 come over we can watch some dvds.....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 15 2007, 04:31 AM~8795576
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lets all get back so saving the show( and actually attending them) instead of beafin and flexing our muscle on who has what and how big and bad we are we need to unite the NW not divide it
> *


No shit.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

UCE was reppin for the lowriders at a lowrod show,
i think thats a good thing for us.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Sep 15 2007, 10:27 AM~8796757
> *UCE was reppin for the lowriders at a lowrod show,
> i think thats a good thing for us.
> *


That is good. UCE is always doing a good job of repping the lowrider community respectively. Is there any pics of them there?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so i guess uso didnt go to independece either


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Sep 15 2007, 02:34 AM~8795580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let's who comes out


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^ :0 :0 :0 damn looks like its gonna be good


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

X2


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-Dogg LoLo_@Sep 15 2007, 10:59 AM~8796894
> *Let's who comes out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

these cars are my other hobby,while lowriding is my lifestyle im still a monster fan of go fast and hope to die in the wreck,, :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 14 2007, 05:43 PM~8793283
> *yo, my computer crashed. so i got to check my 'ish at the library or at work untill my computer gets fixed. so if your trin to get ahold of me, thats why. not that any of you guys care, just a lil FYI tho'.
> *


alite ya'll, its workin again.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

i posted pics and just letn peps know this is how its done right this is the way i think alot of us remember boadway on a sat. night(for the portlanders). went down to independence today and had a three way hop with lee love and coso no shit talkin just for fun. small turn out but tryn to keep the seen alive and respectful. big ups to puro locos,uniques,royal image,repen for the valley


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

any shows or hops or bbq's in portland comin up?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

today delta park


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

DAMN! i got to work today. anything else in like a week or 2?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Sep 15 2007, 08:52 PM~8799206
> *i posted pics and just letn peps know this is how its done right this is the way i think alot of us remember boadway on a sat. night(for the portlanders). went down to independence today and had a three way hop with lee love and coso no shit talkin just for fun. small turn out but tryn to keep the seen alive and respectful. big ups to puro locos,uniques,royal image,repen for the valley
> *


fuch that i would've hoopped all over lee love talk'in all kinds of shit!!!!!!!!!! Lee Love you know were boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Sep 15 2007, 12:54 AM~8795244
> *TALKING BOUT SAVE OUR SHOWS THEN YOU GOT PEOPLE LIKE THIS POSTING SHIT LIKE THIS THEN GOT NERVE TO SAY SOME SHIT LIKE THAT ABOUT LOWRIDAS. GO HOTRODIN THEN AND QUIT LOWRIDIN, IF YOU ARE RIDIN, PLEASE! PUTTIN SOME FUCCIN HOTRODS UP ON A LOWRIDIN WEBSITE, KNOCC IT OFF! WE DEDICATED TO THIS IN THE NW AND BREAKIN CATS OFF, BIG MUTHA FUCCIN "I" STYLE BY WAY OF THE BIG TIME, AND YES BIG TIME IS ON THE WAY TO PUT THE TAKEOVER IN EFFECT ON WASHINGTON, ONE!
> *


hey not talk'in shit but hot rodders are ok but what he is saying that we should all get together and go down there next year and and cruise like we use to


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Sep 14 2007, 11:54 PM~8795244
> *WE DEDICATED TO THIS IN THE NW AND BREAKIN CATS OFF
> *


x-2 on that


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 16 2007, 09:29 AM~8801096
> *today delta park
> *



post those pics


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 16 2007, 03:25 PM~8802548
> *hey not talk'in shit but hot rodders are ok but what he is saying that we should all get together and go down there next year and and cruise like we use to
> *


im down for that trip down boadway I will see if i can get mikie to lend us the sidekick :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GREAT TIME AT DELTA TODAY !!!!!!!!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 16 2007, 04:06 PM~8804004
> *GREAT TIME AT DELTA TODAY !!!!!!!!
> *


i know you got pics!!!! bust out homie


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Sep 16 2007, 07:48 PM~8803855
> *im down for that trip down boadway I will see if i can get mikie to lend us the sidekick :biggrin:
> *


i was out at j's yesterday see if we can all pile in his mom's car and go down broadway.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 15 2007, 12:29 AM~8795354
> *You dont like him posting pics of hotrods and then you say some shit like that, good way to bring the Northwest together. :uh:
> *


YEAH SUCA WASHINGTON THATS RIGHT,
GO AHEAD AND HATE MUTHA FUCAZ


BIG TIME HYDRAULICS IS NOW IN WASHINGTON :0


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 18 2007, 09:12 AM~8815454
> *YEAH SUCA WASHINGTON THATS RIGHT,
> GO AHEAD AND HATE MUTHA FUCAZ
> BIG TIME HYDRAULICS IS NOW IN WASHINGTON  :0
> *


where,where.where :biggrin: ?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 18 2007, 09:12 AM~8815454
> *YEAH SUCA WASHINGTON THATS RIGHT,
> GO AHEAD AND HATE MUTHA FUCAZ
> BIG TIME HYDRAULICS IS NOW IN WASHINGTON  :0
> *


Who cares :uh:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Save the shows, Free BBQ's in Yakima 2 weekend's in a row. This Sunday Homies Only CC & Local Pride CC, next weekend Contagious 509 CC. Free food and lowriding


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 19 2007, 11:47 AM~8824670
> *Save the shows, Free BBQ's in Yakima 2 weekend's in a row. This Sunday Homies Only CC & Local Pride CC, next weekend Contagious 509 CC. Free food and lowriding
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 19 2007, 11:47 AM~8824670
> *Save the shows, Free BBQ's in Yakima 2 weekend's in a row. This Sunday Homies Only CC & Local Pride CC, next weekend Contagious 509 CC. Free food and lowriding
> *


theres also cruisin on saturday the 29th, heres the link..
http://www.downtownyakima.com/calendar_det...?calendarid=207
cruise on sat. bbq on sunday good reason for u all to come to yaks.. :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

thats what Iam talkin about...........Id rather go to a picnic then a show anyday....who said that????


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 19 2007, 02:52 PM~8825514
> *thats what Iam talkin about...........Id rather go to a picnic then a show anyday....who said that????
> *


ya your right me too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 19 2007, 05:41 PM~8827029
> *ya your right me too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEN COME ON THE 30TH MAN......ON US..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 19 2007, 12:52 PM~8825514
> *thats what Iam talkin about...........Id rather go to a picnic then a show anyday....who said that????
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 19 2007, 06:47 PM~8827528
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: hno: hno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 19 2007, 05:17 PM~8827721
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  hno:  hno:
> *


what fool?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 20 2007, 12:31 AM~8830022
> *what fool?
> *


Post some pics of Tysons mom.
:roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 19 2007, 11:05 PM~8830252
> *Post some pics of Tysons mom.
> :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
I wish I had some, that fool would be heated :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 20 2007, 01:06 AM~8830258
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> I wish I had some, that fool would be heated :biggrin:
> *


Ya he would
:roflmao:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 19 2007, 05:41 PM~8827029
> *ya your right me too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok we will see i'am thinking about it


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Sep 19 2007, 12:26 PM~8824901
> *theres also cruisin on saturday the 29th.
> *


i'm down 4 that.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Sep 20 2007, 01:20 AM~8830512
> *i'm down 4 that.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 18 2007, 12:06 PM~8817122
> *Who cares :uh:
> *


YOUR MOM CARES PUTO


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 20 2007, 09:05 AM~8831606
> *YOUR MOM CARES PUTO
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 20 2007, 01:34 AM~8830373
> *ok we will see  i'am thinking about it
> *


my cousins commin from P.O


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Some real positive comments in here :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2007, 12:55 AM~8838308
> *Some real positive comments in here :uh:
> *


You know how it goes, no probs till someone has to start bragging how great they are. Some people just dont get it.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 21 2007, 12:21 AM~8838402
> *:uh:
> *


Whats that for chuckie???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2007, 12:28 AM~8838435
> *Whats that for chuckie???
> *


nada,i just didnt know what to say,but i know what he meant..


btw hit me up tone,gotta some business for ya..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 21 2007, 12:42 AM~8838497
> *nada,i just didnt know what to say,but i know what he meant..
> btw hit me up tone,gotta some business for ya..
> *


Pm me


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 21 2007, 01:21 AM~8838402
> *:uh:
> *


You dont agree?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 21 2007, 12:09 AM~8838365
> *You know how it goes, no probs till someone has to start bragging how great they are. Some people just dont get it.
> *


SOMEONE ? PUT A NAME ON THAT SUCKA CANT WAIT TO RUN INTO YOU NEXT TIME, YOU WONT LEARN :buttkick:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2007, 01:33 AM~8838646
> *Pm me
> *


pm sent


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 21 2007, 09:21 AM~8839740
> *SOMEONE ? PUT A NAME ON THAT SUCKA CANT WAIT TO RUN INTO YOU NEXT TIME, YOU WONT LEARN :buttkick:
> *


Im not the one who cant learn :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 21 2007, 08:48 AM~8839990
> *Im not the one who cant learn :uh:
> *


OK.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

So what can we do to save the shows up here guys???thats what this topics is about


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2007, 11:20 AM~8840703
> *So what can we do to save the shows up here guys???thats what this topics is about
> *


It seems to be a lost cause, everybody seems to have gave up already.


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 21 2007, 08:21 AM~8839740
> *SOMEONE ? PUT A NAME ON THAT SUCKA CANT WAIT TO RUN INTO YOU NEXT TIME, YOU WONT LEARN :buttkick:
> *


are you doing hands across america or you just hatting?your weird cat you got to maney personalities.lol you try bonding then you talk shit how maney people are you?Don't ansew" i'am going to bet you up",either because i would love for you to try. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHEN ARE YOU GUNNA MAKE YOUR DEBUT???


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Sep 20 2007, 07:59 PM~8837228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone we will have some hoppers out and some good times chillin at my shop, were not on the Big I portland level yet but next year  

For all US travellers there will be free kush provided


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-Dogg LoLo_@Sep 21 2007, 09:13 PM~8844271
> *Anyone we will have some hoppers out and some good times chillin at my shop, were not on the Big I portland level yet but next year
> 
> For all US travellers there will be free kush provided
> *


I havent been to Canada for years what do you need to cross the border?


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 15 2007, 12:29 AM~8795354
> *You dont like him posting pics of hotrods and then you say some shit like that, good way to bring the Northwest together. :uh:
> *


IM A REAL TRU LOWRIDA WITH A "A" CAUSE I BUILD THEM BITCHES EVERYDAY AND LOWRIDIN DONT GOT SHIT TO DO WIT HOTRODS HOMIE. DONT GET IT TWISTED AND IT AINT GOT NUTTIN TO DO WITH SEPERATIN THE NW , ITS ABOUT LOWRIDIN NOT HOTRODIN AND AS SOON AS I SEE U WHOEVER U ARE, IF U QUIT HIDING BEHIND DAT NAME , I WILL NOSE UP ON U AND SERVE YOUR ASS AND BREAK THAT ASS OFF WIT SOMETHING REAL PROPER . QUIT HATIN AND GET A CAR , AND OH , I DONT HIDE , IT A WHOLE LOT WHO KNOW WHO I R, ASK AROUND! :twak: :nono:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 15 2007, 03:31 AM~8795576
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lets all get back so saving the show( and actually attending them) instead of beafin and flexing our muscle on who has what and how big and bad we are we need to unite the NW not divide it
> *


OH KNOCC IT OFF AND POST YOUR OWN SHIT! IF U GOT SOMETHING TO SAY TO ME THEN SAY CUZZ IN NO WAY AM I SAYING LETS BEEF OR ANY BULLSHIT U TALKIN BOUT. THATS HOW SHIT GETS TWISTED AND BEEF STARTS , SO GET IT STRAIGHT HOMEBOY, AND OH NOSE UP SOMETIME AND I CAN SHOW HOW DAT BIG TIME DO DA DAMN THING , NEVER MIND YOU ALREADY KNOW!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Sep 21 2007, 11:11 PM~8844905
> *IM A REAL TRU LOWRIDA WITH A "A" CAUSE I BUILD THEM BITCHES EVERYDAY AND LOWRIDIN DONT GOT SHIT TO DO WIT HOTRODS HOMIE. DONT GET IT TWISTED AND IT AINT GOT NUTTIN TO DO WITH SEPERATIN THE NW , ITS ABOUT LOWRIDIN NOT HOTRODIN AND AS SOON AS I SEE U WHOEVER U ARE, IF U QUIT HIDING BEHIND DAT NAME , I WILL NOSE UP ON U AND SERVE YOUR ASS AND BREAK THAT ASS OFF WIT SOMETHING REAL  PROPER . QUIT HATIN AND GET A CAR , AND OH , I DONT HIDE , IT A WHOLE LOT WHO KNOW WHO I R, ASK AROUND! :twak:  :nono:
> *


Fantastic.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Sep 21 2007, 10:24 PM~8845025
> *OH KNOCC IT OFF AND POST YOUR OWN SHIT! IF U GOT SOMETHING TO SAY TO ME THEN SAY CUZZ IN NO WAY AM I SAYING LETS BEEF OR ANY BULLSHIT U TALKIN BOUT. THATS HOW SHIT GETS TWISTED AND BEEF STARTS , SO GET IT STRAIGHT HOMEBOY, AND OH NOSE UP SOMETIME AND I CAN SHOW HOW DAT BIG TIME DO DA DAMN THING , NEVER MIND YOU ALREADY KNOW!
> *


Ill say this i try and go to everyshow i can and support them i even went down the the "I" show in may to show my support and i didnt even have a car out there i just went to show my support i even helped out with the hop when i was asked to and when i said to someone measure your car while it was STUCK i got some major ass additude about "WHY YOU GOT SOMETHING AROND THE CORNER" anyways alot of people bitch about how they not gunna bring there cars to this show and that show cause of the rules so i guess that means they cant show up without the car?? and nose up to what ??? im working on my cars right now so non of my shit is ready and can big time do the damn thing outside of portland?? cause they aint gone anywhere but there all summer??? but why worry about me cause i aint never had a car that performed anyways huh and im just a BUTTHURTBITCHASSHOLE


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

this bitch just got my name tatted across her back nah nah


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2007, 04:04 AM~8846251
> *Ill say this i try and go to everyshow i can and support them i even went down the the "I" show in may to show my support and i didnt even have a car out there i just went to show my support i even helped out with the hop when i was asked to and when i said to someone measure your car while it was STUCK i got some major ass additude about "WHY YOU GOT SOMETHING AROND THE CORNER" anyways  alot of people bitch about how they not gunna bring there cars to this show and that show cause of the rules so i guess that means they cant show up without the car?? and nose up to what ??? im working on my cars right now so non of my shit is ready and can big time do the damn thing outside of portland?? cause they aint gone anywhere but there all summer??? but why worry about me cause i aint never had a car that performed anyways huh and im just a BUTTHURTBITCHASSHOLE
> *


the car hit bumper about 10 times and came down
it stuck when someone pushed it up fool you were there.
BIGTIME IS READY TO COME TO SEATTLE WHO THE FUCK UP THERE CAN HANDLE THE 64?NO ONE, GET ON OUR LEVEL THEN CALL US OUT LARD ASS.
KEEP YOUR ASS UP THERE TOO.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Sep 21 2007, 01:26 PM~8841893
> *are you doing hands across america or you just hatting?your weird cat you got to maney personalities.lol you try bonding then you talk shit how maney people are you?Don't ansew" i'am going to bet you up",either because i would love for you to try. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I HOP CARS FELLA PERIOD.
YOU OR ANYONE OF YOU *** ASS MOTHAFUCKAS
WANT MORE THAN THAT WHATS UP SAY IT ILL GIVE YOU OR ANYONE A FAIR ONE.
QUIT DUCKING BEHIND YOUR SCREEN NAME AND COME OUT OF THE CLOSET.
FUCK IT LETS ALL JUST SCRAP IM TIRED OF BITCH MADE FOOLS.

WERE TRYING TO DO CARS AND IF YOU FUCKERS WANNA BANG WELL WHATS UP.
LETS DO IT 509 RIDER FAT ASS TONY LOOSE THE TUDE ANY ONE ELSE
FUCK WHAT YOU GOTTA SAY.
SO MAN THE FUCK UP AND FIGHT OR SHUT THE FUCK UP AND DONT SPEAK ON ME OR MINES.KEEP IT CARS OR HANDLE IT.


----------



## lincolnrider98 (Aug 12, 2007)

you need to shut them fucking cyber gums up bro. you woofin all this big shit here in town but when you got your ass served on that truucha i didnt hear one fucking word out yo mouf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:this ***** think he's all bad with that 4 thats CHIPPIN, 65,70 inches with that radical ass lock up! cmon bro get wit it, i seen it at the hillsboro show that wadnt doin shit you gonna need to step yo shit up if you thinking of going to vegas and hanging wit the big boys  











> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 22 2007, 08:49 AM~8846908
> *I HOP CARS FELLA PERIOD.
> YOU OR ANYONE OF YOU *** ASS MOTHAFUCKAS
> WANT MORE THAN THAT WHATS UP SAY IT ILL GIVE YOU OR ANYONE A FAIR ONE.
> ...


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

again we having a bbq next weekend.. come on thru. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 22 2007, 08:43 AM~8846891
> *the car hit bumper about 10 times and came down
> it stuck when someone pushed it up fool you were there.
> BIGTIME IS READY TO COME TO SEATTLE WHO THE FUCK UP THERE CAN HANDLE THE 64?NO ONE, GET ON OUR LEVEL THEN CALL US OUT LARD ASS.
> ...


Look here MR.MULTIPERSONALITIES your car got STUCK plain and simple it did good with your SWITCHMAN on the switch and ya im fat wow your observant and read again your boy said pull up i didnt call anyone out FOOL and ill come to portland or any other town i want you dont run the town and to tell you the truth the hops started to go to shit because of YOU and all your antaicts jumping around making an ASS out of yourself and acting like you wanna fight everyone and as for SEATTLE you been CHASING someone inches from up here for years


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2007, 01:57 PM~8847831
> *Look here MR.MULTIPERSONALITIES your car got STUCK plain and simple it did good with your SWITCHMAN on the switch and ya im fat wow your observant and read again your boy said pull up i didnt call anyone out FOOL and ill come to portland or any other town i want  you dont run the town and to tell you the truth the hops started to go to shit because of YOU and all your antaicts jumping around making an ASS out of yourself and acting like you wanna fight everyone and as for SEATTLE you been CHASING someone inches from up here for years
> *


Real talk, now instead of him wanting to discuss the prob he will just want to hop and or fight.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 22 2007, 08:49 AM~8846908
> *I HOP CARS FELLA PERIOD.
> YOU OR ANYONE OF YOU *** ASS MOTHAFUCKAS
> WANT MORE THAN THAT WHATS UP SAY IT ILL GIVE YOU OR ANYONE A FAIR ONE.
> ...


Your the one always wanting to take it to fight FUCK YOU call me fat im gunna call you KOO KOO KALIB from now on get your self some counseling so you can learn to keep it cars you then one with the BIGTIME CHIP ON YOUR SHOULDER call everyone names and trying to act all big and bad and fight everyone all the time


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:uh: What it do Tony


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 22 2007, 04:34 PM~8848722
> *:uh:  What it do Tony
> *


Not alot nice pics you posted how man y of them girls you wanna sharew with me ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

All of them you know Big Tonys the northwests homie


----------



## Aftermathprez (May 11, 2006)

Why shows are failing is simple a lot of the true lowrider people believe in going to shows with there familia and showing the next generation the art of lowriding i used to enjoy the hop till this macho bravado started getting heated people calling out others for money. Around seattle gary from showtime has been on top for years for that he has my respect. But other consider that a challenge to call him out and go to his job and call him out there. So much negativty around the hop i dont want to go with my kids or my wife around. To make shows fun again we need to make it more familia involved. And save the gang shit saprono bravado at home. And make entry fees 10 to 15 dollers max. Thats my two cent late......


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aftermathprez_@Sep 22 2007, 05:59 PM~8848818
> *Why shows are failing is simple a lot of the true lowrider people believe in going to shows with there familia and showing the next generation the art of lowriding i used to enjoy the hop till this macho bravado started getting heated people calling out others for money. Around seattle gary from showtime has been on top for years for that he has my respect. But other consider that a challenge to call him out and go to his job and call him out there. So much negativty around the hop i dont want to go with my kids or my wife around. To make shows fun again we need to make it more familia involved. And save the gang shit saprono bravado at home. And make entry fees 10 to 15 dollers max. Thats my two cent late......
> *


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

The bottom line is...
people are starting to have families, 

the import scene converted some rider's to racer's a few years back (lost entries), 

people are tired of all the shit talking, 

some people are unhappy with judging; however it would be impossible to make everyone happy,

alot of people are stepping up their game and building better quality vehicles, which takes time and money.

If people truly care about saving the shows, then they should be willing to pay whatever it takes. Some people are spending up to a $100,000 when you factor their truck, enclosed trailer, and show car. What is $45-$100 when you just broke bread anyway! It takes CASH FLOW to create GREAT shows! If you are spending a lot of CASH to put on a GREAT show, well WHO is going to pay for it. You can't expect someone to LOSE money or make MINIMAL money and still put together a GREAT show. You get what you PAY for! Just like when you build your car; the more money you spend, typically the better car you produce. People should just build their car and show it like they intended. Who cares about cherry picking, which hop, picnic, or show you are going to attend. Just go and take the good with the bad!

2 Cents!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 22 2007, 03:43 PM~8848767
> *All of them you know Big Tonys the northwests homie
> *


what's up rider? uffin:



If you folks want to save the NW, then stop caring so much about what the other guy is doing and just ride. If you make a couple friends on the way, cool, but why make enemies? Not talking shit, but Individuals, you folks are always hoppin, doing your thing and you guys do it big, but why are you folks snappin at every person who says anything about you folks or your cars? i understand if someone was attacking you folks, but folks like Big Tony never go to shows or come on here looking to start shit with people, so why start problems? And all these folks talking about how they're on top of the game, then who gives a fuck what the people "below" you folks are sayin? I didn't come on here trying to start shit, so all you folks who get upset with this, just kick back and burn one im just saying that that's the problem with the NW right now, too many people worrying about people's words when it's about cars and a good time. and to save the "hiding behind screen name" thing, this is Chino from Rollerz Only and i hope to see some peoples tomorrow at the bbq for everyone else, stay up and i hope to see you folks next year uffin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Sep 22 2007, 06:56 PM~8849319
> *what's up rider? uffin:
> If you folks want to save the NW, then stop caring so much about what the other guy is doing and just ride.  If you make a couple friends on the way, cool, but why make enemies? Not talking shit, but Individuals, you folks are always hoppin, doing your thing and you guys do it big, but why are you folks snappin at every person who says anything about you folks or your cars?  i understand if someone was attacking you folks, but folks like Big Tony never go to shows or come on here looking to start shit with people, so why start problems?  And all these folks talking about how they're on top of the game, then who gives a fuck what the people "below" you folks are sayin?  I didn't come on here trying to start shit, so all you folks who get upset with this, just kick back and burn one im just saying that that's the problem with the NW right now, too many people worrying about people's words when it's about cars and a good time.  and to save the "hiding behind screen name" thing, this is Chino from Rollerz Only and i hope to see some peoples tomorrow at the bbq for everyone else, stay up and i hope to see you folks next year uffin:
> *


  
THAT'S COOL CHINO, ALL WHOS STILL :angry: JUST INHAIL THEN XHAIL ALL BETTER NOW  




BBQ WILL BE CRACKEN COOKING SHIT UP RIGHT NOW SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

All these pages and NOW we getting somewhere. I think this what Nick intended when he started this topic


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 22 2007, 09:44 PM~8849767
> *All these pages and NOW we getting somewhere. I think this what Nick intended when he started this topic
> *


 :0 Speak on it OG


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ever talk to caleb in person? he been down with me-


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

man too many haters shit..all the real nw peoples that r down to do the dam thang lets do it .ets not worri about haterz..im down with chino... :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Sep 22 2007, 10:04 PM~8849885
> *man too many haters shit..all the real nw peoples that r down to do the dam thang lets do it .ets not worri about haterz..im down with chino... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Can you have her move the plaque just a little? :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Whats up with you young Chino its been a minute you got my new number?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 22 2007, 10:34 PM~8850093
> *Whats up with you young Chino its been a minute you got my new number?
> *


what's up i ain't seen you on here in a min........... :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

i can :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Sep 23 2007, 12:41 AM~8850899
> *i can :biggrin:
> *


Line it out homie.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin: jk she dint want to move the plaque she was chargin 25 for that .. :angry:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Sep 23 2007, 12:51 AM~8850941
> *:biggrin: jk she dint want to move the plaque she was chargin 25 for that .. :angry:
> *


Charging, you should have charged here for letting her pose with the car.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

i know


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 22 2007, 08:34 PM~8850093
> *Whats up with you young Chino its been a minute you got my new number?
> *


yes sir yes sir uffin: im up in bellingham now though but you should go to the bbq tomorrow down in kent


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

shit you know Capone just marinatin workin on my never ending projects. whats been good with you


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Sep 23 2007, 12:32 AM~8851187
> *yes sir yes sir uffin: im up in bellingham now though but you should go to the bbq tomorrow down in kent
> *


yeah i might do that after i get this tranny in this shitbox wheres it at?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 23 2007, 01:17 AM~8851259
> *yeah i might do that after i get this tranny in this shitbox wheres it at?
> *


i dont even know the name of the park :roflmao: but i guess you take the Central exit off 167, take a right off the exit, and then take a left on 224th and ride that until you go on somelake road and the park is up there uffin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 22 2007, 05:07 PM~8849094
> *The bottom line is...
> people are starting to have families,
> 
> ...


Good words.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:roflmao: sorry about those directions to anyone who used them, jr's girl is trippin and i think that if we could get more bbqs like yesterday's shit could get better uffin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

THE BBQ WE THRU YESTERDAY WAS PROF, WE STILL DOING THE SHIT IN SEATTLE 

AND PEPS THOUGHT ABOUT IT THEN DID THE THANG IN TWO WEEK NOTICE SO ANYTHING IS POSIBLE OUT HERE IN THE N.W. 
:angry: MAN IM BLAMING ALL THE BULLSHIT THAT HAPPEN THIS YEAR ON THE STUPED ASS WEATHER MAN, HIS THE MUTHAFUCKIN AS HOLE WHO STARTED THIS SHIT SAYING IT WAS GOING TO BE SUNNY AND YOU NO...... HE PUT US IN THE MOOD FIRST. :roflmao: 
NAW JUST KINDING,



RIDERS I KOWN THE N.W. IS STRONG I SEE IT! AND I'M GONNA MAKE SURE WE
STAY THAT WAY WHAT EVER IT TAKES. I LOVE THIS SHIT BEEF AND ALL, IT'S JUST THE WAY IT IS SOME TIMES , BUT AT THE SHOWS LETS NOT FORGET WHOS ALL WAYS LOOKING DOWN ON US, AND LET'S NOT FORGET, ARE KIDS ARE THE ONES WHO WOULD LIKE TO DO THIS KIND OF STUFF WITH THERE KIDS, AND FEEL SAFE, MAN WHEN I'M OLD SHIT I' WANNA COME TO THE SHOWS AND SAY IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME, AND THE KIDS STILL DOING THE THANG AND KNOW WE ALL KEPT IT GOING STRONG HERE! 
I'LL NEVER GIVE UP ON THE N.W. :angry: 




BIGG KENDOGG OUT!! GOD BLESS!
:angel: :angel:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 22 2007, 08:44 PM~8849767
> *All these pages and NOW we getting somewhere. I think this what Nick intended when he started this topic
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Where not gonna figure this out over night, and where defiantly not gonna unite anytime soon, but for us to have successful shows in the future, we have to figure out how to be civil.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 26 2007, 12:52 PM~8874444
> *Where not gonna figure this out over night, and where defiantly not gonna unite anytime soon, but for us to have successful shows in the future, we have to figure out how to be civil.
> *


99% OF THE NORTHWEST CAN GET ALONG.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

There aint no bitch in my blood and there aint no bitch mades in this discussion right now. So what happens when you talk shit to somebody just a little to much and they say fuck it, next thing you know you got a brawl with all your homies against there homies or worse a shootout... fucked up part is before egos got involved ya'll were cool. Now you cant even show up at shows without watching your back not knowin if your bein smiled in the face about to get stabbed in the back, you want to go give daps to the old homie and cut the beef but you dont know if thats on there agenda... Like I said for the most part the regulars aint no bitch mades at these shows, shit can get out of hand real fast we all know that... These shows to me are to get away from the stresses of everyday life to kick it and not have to worry about shit but having a good time... Hopefully everybody realizes that shit before its to late.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD STUFF BRETT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

RIDER YOU GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 26 2007, 02:57 PM~8875969
> *RIDER YOU GOING TO VEGAS
> *


Yes sir


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 26 2007, 11:22 PM~8878835
> *Yes sir
> *


i see your looking for 64 parts
got fenders hoods doors trunks and sheetmetal
and all misc shit.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DA CHRONICLE CAMERAS WILL BE ROLLIN IN L.V.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 27 2007, 06:38 AM~8879973
> *i see your looking for 64 parts
> got fenders hoods doors trunks and sheetmetal
> and all misc shit.
> *



Do you got a clean trunk pan I only need the drop down part for the spare cuz someone did a shitty job fixing it and I could use some patch panels for the rear lower quarters if you got any... you got original 14 piece side trim, drip rail trim, og front windshield or any factory accessories?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 27 2007, 08:12 AM~8880546
> *DA CHRONICLE CAMERAS WILL BE ROLLIN IN L.V.
> *


Hit me up broski you got the new number?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Sep 26 2007, 10:53 AM~8874458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the beef between some folks has fucked things up between people and somethng should be done cuz nothing'sgoing to get better on its own. The real riders know that shit happens and before all the bullshit, people were homies. For me it's One Love for the Northwest, fuck the bullshit folks just need to burn one uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

3 HAND INFO REALLY SCREWS IT UP....
- DVDS GIVE A VIEW OF A MOMENT IN TIME - SO KILLA GETS EXCITED. I WOULD BE TOO IF I BEAT THE UNBEATABLE.

AS FOR SWITCH GETTING THE CAR TO STICK WAS WAY AFTER THE HOP. EVERYBODY GET HAPPY!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

some club need to do a toy drive for the kids for this xmas...just a thought


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 28 2007, 11:33 AM~8889357
> *3 HAND INFO REALLY SCREWS IT UP....
> - DVDS GIVE A VIEW OF A MOMENT IN TIME - SO KILLA GETS EXCITED. I WOULD BE TOO IF I BEAT THE UNBEATABLE.
> 
> ...


Ryan if your directing this at me say so please but the way i see it when They first hopped in cali the 64 wasnt working right it lost but it wasnt working proper so big deal when they hopped in portland the 61 wasnt working proper so yes it lost too but big deal now when they hop again and both cars work to there best and both cars bumper then that will determine the real out come not i beat your broken car you beat my broken car thats the way I see it and i tell it how i see it i dont want or need enimys in this lifestyle or in the NW but if someone dont like me or what i have to say (not saying you)because i speak the truth and keep it real then so be it many people hate on me anyways its not gunna make me or break me i does this shit for me i build my cars for me i enjoy this lifestyle for ME i understand not everyone is going to see eye to eye out here but we all out here doing the same thing lowriding so lets keep it that lowriding keep it peaceful and CALM leave the additude and egos and assholes at home


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 28 2007, 04:16 PM~8890820
> *Ryan if your directing this at me say so please but the way i see it when They first hopped in cali the 64 wasnt working right it lost but it wasnt working proper so big deal when they hopped in portland the 61 wasnt working proper so yes it lost too but big deal now when they hop again and both cars work to there best and both cars bumper then that will determine the real out come not i beat your broken car you beat my broken car thats the way I see it and i tell it how i see it i dont want or need enimys in this lifestyle or in the NW but if someone dont like me or what i have to say (not saying you)because i speak the truth and keep it real then so be it many people hate on me anyways its not gunna make me or break me i does this shit for me i build my cars for me i enjoy this lifestyle for ME i understand not everyone is going to see eye to eye out here but we all out here doing the same thing lowriding so lets keep it that lowriding keep it peaceful and CALM leave the additude and egos and assholes at home
> *


Asshole


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 28 2007, 03:22 PM~8890864
> *Asshole
> *


No its BUTTHURTBITCHASSHOLE  get it right 509DONKrider :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

FUCK BIGTONY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 28 2007, 03:36 PM~8890937
> *FUCK BIGTONY
> *


Keep your sexual fantasies to your self WEXICAN :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I ALWAYS HAVE RESPECT FOR YOU BIG TONE. ALL I KNOW IS I DONT MAKE MUCH MONEY AS ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT. BUT WHAT I ACCOMPLISH I AM PROUD OF... I TRY WORRING ABOUT MYSELF AND WHATS NEXT ON MY PLATE. I DONT CARE OR TALK MUCH ON WHAT OTHERS DO---- EVERYBODY HAS THERE OWN REASONS ON DOIN THIS SHIT. BELIEVE ME IF I HAD YOUR DOUGH- I WOULD HAVE MULTIPLE LOWRIDERS!!!!!  UNTIL THEN ITS ONE AT A TIME....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 28 2007, 03:40 PM~8890971
> *I ALWAYS HAVE RESPECT FOR YOU BIG TONE. ALL I KNOW IS I DONT MAKE MUCH MONEY AS ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT. BUT WHAT I ACCOMPLISH I AM PROUD OF... I TRY WORRING ABOUT MYSELF AND WHATS NEXT ON MY PLATE. I DONT CARE OR TALK MUCH ON WHAT OTHERS DO---- EVERYBODY HAS THERE OWN REASONS ON DOIN THIS SHIT. BELIEVE ME IF I HAD YOUR DOUGH- I WOULD HAVE MULTIPLE LOWRIDERS!!!!!  UNTIL THEN ITS ONE AT A TIME....
> *


If i had the dough you think i do id have multiple lowriders too until then all got lots of shitbox projects :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 28 2007, 04:32 PM~8890917
> *No its BUTTHURTBITCHASSHOLE   get it right 509DONKrider  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

Even though I hate Big Tony and I would never talk to him I do respect him because he beat anorexia and he has a sticker to remind everyone :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Sep 28 2007, 04:25 PM~8891266
> *Even though I hate Big Tony and I would never talk to him I do respect him because he beat anorexia and he has a sticker to remind everyone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: very funny dick looks like i gotto add you to my snipers list along with cholo909 :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 28 2007, 03:56 PM~8891390
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: very funny dick looks like i gotto add you to my snipers list along with cholo909 :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: you goin to vegas?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckin chino :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Sep 28 2007, 05:01 PM~8891421
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: you goin to vegas?
> *


No it cost me to much i need to go to G A(gambler anonomys) damn tables and strippers not good for my pocket books ha ha ha


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Sep 28 2007, 03:25 PM~8891266
> *Even though I hate Big Tony and I would never talk to him I do respect him because he beat anorexia and he has a sticker to remind everyone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
UP IN THE NORTHWEST WERE SOME BI-POLER MUTHA FUCKERS...
THIS TOPIC HAS BEEN THRU SERIOUS, FUN, DRAMA, AND SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT... :biggrin: 
WAY TO TAKE IT BACK CHINO..!!..WERE LAUGHING WITH YA BIG TONY..  
THERE MIGHT BE MORE HOPE FOR THE NORTHWEST THEN WE THOUGHT...ONE!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Sep 28 2007, 08:24 PM~8892410
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> UP IN THE NORTHWEST WERE SOME BI-POLER MUTHA FUCKERS...
> THIS TOPIC HAS BEEN THRU SERIOUS, FUN, DRAMA, AND SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT... :biggrin:
> ...


After i saw this pic i havent ridden my bike since cause i look like such a RE RE  LOL


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 28 2007, 10:30 PM~8892731
> *After i saw this pic i havent ridden my bike since cause i look like such a RE RE  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good stuff T- B A i need that new # bro- I got a new one 2


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 28 2007, 11:33 AM~8889357
> *3 HAND INFO REALLY SCREWS IT UP....
> - DVDS GIVE A VIEW OF A MOMENT IN TIME - SO KILLA GETS EXCITED. I WOULD BE TOO IF I BEAT THE UNBEATABLE.
> 
> ...


its all good rider they can dis like me all they want but im just getting shit started
i got a whole line of riders that will be out next summer so I WILL SHUT IT DOWN AGAIN LIKE ALWAYS so at least they will be busy hating even more.
I RESPECT WHERE ITS DUE FUCK THE REST.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RIDER CHRONICLE LOWRIDING DVDS

VOL.5 AVAILABLE NOW!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I guess im weird I respect everybody unless they are assholes. I dont act like im better than anybody.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 28 2007, 10:40 PM~8893016
> *I guess im weird I respect everybody unless they are assholes. I dont act like im better than anybody.
> *


x-2


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT for the NW uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 28 2007, 10:16 PM~8892930
> *I RESPECT WHERE ITS DUE FUCK THE REST.
> *


ATLEAST WE AGREE ON SOMETHING


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

That helmet is hilarious :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 03:30 AM~8893988
> *That helmet is hilarious :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


The other side says tell your boobs to stop staring at my eyes :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2007, 03:15 AM~8894013
> *The other side says tell your boobs to stop staring at my eyes :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WACCUP FCE


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2007, 04:15 AM~8894013
> *The other side says tell your boobs to stop staring at my eyes :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 29 2007, 05:32 AM~8894184
> *WACCUP  FCE
> *


Keepin busy these days. How's them videos coming along? I got one for youtube in a few weeks.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 09:03 AM~8894770
> *Keepin busy these days. How's them videos coming along? I got one for youtube in a few weeks.
> *


how many do you have up on youtube now? i remember seeing a couple a while back and they were pretty filthy.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 09:03 AM~8894770
> *Keepin busy these days. How's them videos coming along? I got one for youtube in a few weeks.
> *


working on vol.6 homie L/V should wrap it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 28 2007, 10:40 PM~8893016
> *I guess im weird I respect everybody unless they are assholes. I dont act like im better than anybody.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Sep 29 2007, 09:07 AM~8894781
> *how many do you have up on youtube now?  i remember seeing a couple a while back and they were pretty filthy.
> 
> 
> ...


I think I have 3 on youtube:

San Bernardino LRM 
LIL Spring Picnic 
LA cruising

Got one of Google: BC Riding

The LA vid was the most recent, but the new one will be much better. You've prolly seen them all.  

I still gotta edit last years LIL summer picnic "POST WHORES GONE WILD"


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 29 2007, 09:11 AM~8894794
> *working on vol.6 homie L/V should wrap it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I got some interesting footage last year in LV. You'll see :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Click This


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 29 2007, 11:13 AM~8894800
> *:dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 11:22 AM~8894835
> *I got some interesting footage last year in LV. You'll see  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up bro? How you been doing


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 29 2007, 10:31 AM~8895058
> *Whats up bro? How you been doing
> *


Been doing well. Got a few things planned for October that I'm looking forward to. How's the 509 treating you?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 12:42 PM~8895096
> *Been doing well. Got a few things planned for October that I'm looking forward to. How's the 509 treating you?
> *


Like shit, its cold.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 29 2007, 10:43 AM~8895099
> *Like shit, its cold.
> *


That sucks. It started getting a lil chilly at night out here too. Odd thing is that we were in a damn heat wave three weeks ago.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 12:47 PM~8895112
> *That sucks. It started getting a lil chilly at night out here too. Odd thing is that we were in a damn heat wave three weeks ago.
> *


Ya I had to turn my heat on last night. Do anything new to the lac?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 29 2007, 10:56 AM~8895143
> *Ya I had to turn my heat on last night. Do anything new to the lac?
> *


I had the De Alba's wetsand and clear the hood again. Put a new stereo in the car a few months back. Sounds real nice. Other than that, I've done a lot of maintenance with the car; fixed leaks, rebuilt tranny, etc. I did buy some 26s last night, but they ain't for the lac :biggrin: 

What are you rollin these days?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 01:05 PM~8895183
> *I had the De Alba's wetsand and clear the hood again. Put a new stereo in the car a few months back. Sounds real nice. Other than that, I've done a lot of maintenance with the car; fixed leaks, rebuilt tranny, etc. I did buy some 26s last night, but they ain't for the lac  :biggrin:
> 
> What are you rollin these days?
> *


Nice, some rims for the burban  , just started working on another bigbody, fullframe wrap, built lt1, Got some zeniths coming and a bunch of other bullshit.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 29 2007, 11:09 AM~8895209
> *Nice, some rims for the burban  , just started working on another bigbody, fullframe wrap, built lt1, Got some zeniths coming and a bunch of other bullshit.
> *


Yeah, them wheels are for the Burban. Turning radius is dramatically inhibited now. I don't know how these fools rolling on 28s and 30s turn :dunno:

I'm looking forward to see how this bigbody comes out. You gonna run some of the pumps from the front again? Zeniths are nice too. But McClean's is where the party is at :biggrin:  j/p


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 01:25 PM~8895265
> *Yeah, them wheels are for the Burban. Turning radius is dramatically inhibited now. I don't know how these fools rolling on 28s and 30s turn :dunno:
> 
> I'm looking forward to see how this bigbody comes out. You gonna run some of the pumps from the front again? Zeniths are nice too. But McClean's is where the party is at  :biggrin:   j/p
> *


Nope all pumps in the back this time.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 29 2007, 11:49 AM~8895376
> *Nope all pumps in the back this time.
> *


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 29 2007, 10:30 AM~8895047
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


why are you trying to make killer snap. it wont work he will see ya when he sees ya :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 29 2007, 05:22 PM~8896280
> *why are you trying to make killer snap. it wont work he will see ya when he sees ya :biggrin:
> *


He did it to me so I did it back big fucking deal.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 29 2007, 04:22 PM~8896280
> *why are you trying to make killer snap. it wont work he will see ya when he sees ya :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2007, 07:14 PM~8896873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Sep 28 2007, 02:52 PM~8890322
> *some club need to do a toy drive for the kids for this xmas...just a thought
> *


LOWCOS been doin the "Toys 4 Tots" for the last 3 years & we are doin another one next sunday  WE do it for the kids in our community ! WE even bring in more $$$ & toys than the CORVETTE club here in spokane :0


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

yo chino why u using my pics ima sue u...lol :biggrin: an tony ur sniper is out member..had mine take urs out... :biggrin: i got more member u dancing...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> LOWCOS been doin the "Toys 4 Tots" for the last 3 years & we are doin another one next sunday    WE do it for the kids in our community !  WE even bring in more $$$ & toys than the CORVETTE club here in spokane  :0
> [/b]


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> LOWCOS been doin the "Toys 4 Tots" for the last 3 years & we are doin another one next sunday     WE do it for the kids in our community !  WE even bring in more $$$ & toys than the CORVETTE club here in spokane  :0
> [/b]



thats a great thing lowcos does, my grandfather did 25 yrs in the marine corp.
and was one of the origional 12 guys who stared the toys for tots in 1947
at the chavez ravine road naval training center in so cal,
i still have the news paper he was featured in, 
he even got to meet president harry truman, 
i wish i had a scanner so i could post the article,
im a big fan of the toys for tots, and big up to lowcos for supporting it.. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> LOWCOS been doin the "*Toys 4 Tots*" for the last 3 years & we are doin another one next sunday    WE do it for the kids in our community !  WE even bring in more $$$ & toys than the CORVETTE club here in spokane  :0
> [/b]


doesnt Kube93 have one every year? i remember sum lowriders showed up to that last year.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Sep 29 2007, 09:23 PM~8897803
> *yo chino why u using my pics ima sue u...lol :biggrin: an tony ur sniper is out member..had mine take urs out... :biggrin: i got more member u dancing...
> *


I got a new and improved sniper


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

seattle should do another clothes drive or something this winter. i remember couple years back Rider and shit organized it on here and it was cool. uffin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Sep 30 2007, 01:35 AM~8898980
> *seattle should do another clothes drive or something this winter.  i remember couple years back Rider and shit organized it on here and it was cool. uffin:
> *


x-2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS GOOD SHIT. USO BACK IN THE DAY TOOK TOYS TO THE LOCAL TV STATION IN PORTLAND. GREAT THING TO DO AS A LOWRIDER PLUS ITS GOOD KARMA!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 30 2007, 10:59 AM~8899705
> *THATS GOOD SHIT. USO BACK IN THE DAY TOOK TOYS TO THE LOCAL TV STATION IN PORTLAND. GREAT THING TO DO AS A LOWRIDER PLUS ITS GOOD KARMA!
> *


WUT UP HOMIE? WHAT GOING ON PORTLAND?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GEARING UP FOR LV BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin: those r good plans for this winter have a toy/clothing drive...we (the seattle area) shoul do a big ass one...i knows i need some new toys.. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CHOLO ALWAYS KEEPIN IT REEL!!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Sep 30 2007, 11:54 AM~8900822
> *:biggrin: those r good plans for this winter have a toy/clothing drive...we (the seattle area) shoul do a big ass one...i knows i need some new toys.. :biggrin:
> *


lol me too. my next payday i'm gona have some juice money :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE YOUNGIN- KEEP THIS SPORT ALIVE AND POSITIVE CADDYKID!!


GREAT TALK JEROMIA


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2007, 12:08 AM~8898738
> *I got a new and improved sniper
> *


When you coming down for some steakbites T. Ill buy this time.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 30 2007, 01:22 PM~8901242
> *NICE YOUNGIN- KEEP THIS SPORT ALIVE AND POSITIVE CADDYKID!!
> GREAT TALK JEROMIA
> *


I'm trin'  :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY HUEY I LIKE THIS 


ITS ONLY BEEF IF YOU RESPOND TO IT,
OTHERWISE,
ITS JUST ONE GUY TALKING SHIT.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Sep 30 2007, 06:50 PM~8903236
> *HEY HUEY I LIKE THIS
> ITS ONLY BEEF IF YOU RESPOND TO IT,
> OTHERWISE,
> ...



 ....
i was thinking about changing it to-

''A WISE MAN TOLD ME, DONT ARGUE WITH FOOLS, 
BECAUSE PEOPLE FROM A DISTANCE CANT TELL WHO IS WHO.." 
-NAZ


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i still support it all,but im not sure if im makin it to any shows next year,till further notice it is to be determined..

and ill try n make it to any shows i can,but im just lettin yall know,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM HITTIN ALL THE SHOWS!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Sep 30 2007, 04:30 PM~8902098
> *When you coming down for some steakbites T. Ill buy this time.
> *


Im not sure yet


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 30 2007, 08:13 PM~8903431
> *IM HITTIN ALL THE SHOWS!!
> *


me too. i'ma be juiced and drivin and hittin 3s on EVERY coner. I havent had juice in about 2years. i miss hittin switches. :tears:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

pimp dog cant wait to see u on 3 wheels!!!!!


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 30 2007, 08:05 PM~8903348
> *i still support it all,but im not sure if im makin it to any shows next year,till further notice it is to be determined..
> 
> and ill try n make it to any shows i can,but im just lettin yall know,
> *


willow say it aint so, ill chip in on your greyhound next year. :biggrin: 
instead of adopt a family it can be adopt a vengence.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Oct 1 2007, 04:47 PM~8909841
> * ill chip in on your greyhound next year. :biggrin:
> instead of adopt a family I'LL adopt a vengence.
> *


THATS SO NICE OF YOU


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

Pipo's bday at elis tonight everyone invited


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Oct 1 2007, 05:47 PM~8909841
> *willow say it aint so, ill chip in on your greyhound next year. :biggrin:
> instead of adopt a family it can be adopt a vengence.
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE ? HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:no: :yes:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 1 2007, 09:47 PM~8912481
> *:no:  :yes:
> *


lol would that be a yes or a no? lol thats hella confussing.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

just 4 fun hahaha


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

So now that we have a few net beefs and arguement out of our systems(talking about myself) what can we really do to make these shows better for everyone so we continue to have them up here and enjoy this lifestyle we are living we can only fully enjoy it about 4-5 months out of the year at the most due to the weather i think its all the down time that has us all going stir crazy and fills us with pent up anger frustration and anticipation for the shows and hops so lets brain storm and see what we can do to make this stay alive up here


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2007, 12:00 PM~8916158
> *So now that we have a few net beefs and arguement out of our systems(talking about myself) what can we really do to make these shows better for everyone so we continue to have them up here and enjoy this lifestyle we are living we can only fully enjoy it about 4-5 months out of the year at the most due to the weather i think its all the down time that has us all going stir crazy and fills us with pent up anger frustration and anticipation for the shows and hops so lets brain storm and see what we can do to make this stay alive up here
> *


Do something on the down time? It used to be nice when we had that United Car Clubs Christmas party. Why dont we still do that? It was fun seeing everyone all dressed up and just out to hang out.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Oct 2 2007, 01:19 PM~8917323
> *Do something on the down time? It used to be nice when we had that United Car Clubs Christmas party. Why dont we still do that? It was fun seeing everyone all dressed up and just out to hang out.
> *


that sounds like a good idea and maybe redo that winter cruise to give food/clothes/whatever to either a church or the homeless or whoever needs it :dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Oct 2 2007, 02:19 PM~8917323
> *Do something on the down time? It used to be nice when we had that United Car Clubs Christmas party. Why dont we still do that? It was fun seeing everyone all dressed up and just out to hang out.
> *


 :0


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 1 2007, 06:55 PM~8910713
> *THATS SO NICE OF YOU
> *


Im glad you think so because im counting on you to chip in on it too. :0


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Oct 1 2007, 08:57 PM~8911975
> *WHATS UP HOMIE ? HIT ME UP  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up J. Hope your getting busy on those cars


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Oct 2 2007, 02:19 PM~8917323
> *It used to be nice when we had that United Car Clubs Christmas party. Why dont we still do that? It was fun seeing everyone all dressed up and just out to hang out.
> *


It doesnt happen anymore because of how expensive it was it was like $55 a person do get the venue and the food thats alot plus the hotel stay etc its hard enough to get people to show up to shows these days let alone a party well let me refrase that a party they have to pay for cause ive seen alot of people who used to ride and have lowriders disapear cause the picked up the bottle i guess people have life changes and lowriding just isnt in there blood or life anymore ??? but im all for what ever we can do to keep it alive up here weather it be a council or banguet etc let me know


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 2 2007, 04:03 PM~8917995
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Where that Ike high class reunion???


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

nevermind on the BBQ. its gona rain.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 3 2007, 12:53 PM~8925241
> *nevermind on the BBQ. its gona rain.
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 3 2007, 05:17 PM~8926638
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


:dunno: what do you want me to do? nobodys gona show up anyways.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin: yeah lets do a donationg thing u can can donate to me i need hydros an rims. :biggrin: paint job..u can help my cause.... :biggrin: nah but we really need to get back on the subjet we need to find the main peoples that wanna help to save the shows an have a meeting or something ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Oct 3 2007, 11:41 PM~8929153
> *:biggrin: yeah lets do a donationg thing u can can donate to me i need hydros an rims. :biggrin: paint job..u can help my cause.... :biggrin: nah but we really need to get back on the subjet we need to find the main peoples that wanna help to save the shows an have a meeting or something ...
> *


Or atleast a shave your firewall party LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I decided not to build another mini... I'm going to build another lowrider. If anyone cares.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2007, 05:49 PM~8918673
> *It doesnt happen anymore because of how expensive it was it was like $55 a person do get the venue and the food thats alot plus the hotel stay etc its hard enough to get people to show up to shows these days let alone a party well let me refrase that a party they have to pay for cause ive seen alot of people who used to ride and have lowriders disapear cause the picked up the bottle  i guess people  have life changes  and  lowriding just isnt in there blood or life anymore ??? but im all for what ever we can do to keep it alive up here weather it be a council or banguet etc let me know
> *



really a $150.... isnt that much money once a year, everybody is really busy, for the summer would it be better to concentrate on everyone going to 3-4 large events... instead of having so many diffrent shows with low attendance, (even though having diffrent options is cool)... just a thought :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 4 2007, 12:10 AM~8929529
> *I decided not to build another mini...  I'm going to build another lowrider.  If anyone cares.
> *


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 4 2007, 12:10 AM~8929529
> *I decided not to build another mini...  I'm going to build another lowrider.  If anyone cares.
> *


uffin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 4 2007, 11:24 AM~8931134
> *
> *


when you leavin for Vegas??? flying or running down with BigTyme?


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Oct 4 2007, 01:29 PM~8932012
> *when you leavin for Vegas??? flying or running down with BigTyme?
> *


Trouble maker :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Oct 1 2007, 04:47 PM~8909841
> *willow say it aint so, ill chip in on your greyhound next year. :biggrin:
> instead of adopt a family it can be adopt a vengence.
> *


lol why you gotta call me willow homie?

and thanks,im just sittin back in the shadows for a while right now,

i hope to have blue at least cruising next spring,i was hopin to have it out by now but some shit aint workin out right,

we will see.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Oct 1 2007, 08:57 PM~8911975
> *WHATS UP HOMIE ? HIT ME UP  :biggrin:
> *


trust me im tryin to get shit worked out,we will see....


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 4 2007, 02:09 PM~8932325
> *lol why you gotta call me willow homie?
> 
> and thanks,im just sittin back in the shadows for a while right now,
> ...


cant wait for blue to come out it will shock the world. :tongue:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Oct 4 2007, 02:54 PM~8932965
> *cant wait for blue to come out it will shock the world. :tongue:
> *


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> *Or atleast a shave your firewall party LOL  *


hey leave the car out off it..lol :biggrin: yeah im still trying too..but almost there...thanksfor not making me spend money thats a true og rider there tone...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Oct 5 2007, 12:15 AM~8936759
> *hey leave the car out off it..lol :biggrin:  yeah im still trying too..but almost there...thanksfor not making me spend money thats a true og rider there tone...
> *


Those guys should be bitch slapped for tryin to do that to you too :angry:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah .. :angry: but aww welll im doing it by my self an cheap too...better for me now i can get my hands dirty.... :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

hey tone.... "FUCK A TROPHY DO IT FOR THE LOVE, NOT A PIECE OF PLASTIC"


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 5 2007, 03:10 AM~8937037
> *hey tone.... "FUCK A TROPHY DO IT FOR THE LOVE, NOT A PIECE OF PLASTIC"
> 
> 
> ...


That would be tuna sammich taking my advice LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Oct 5 2007, 12:45 AM~8936847
> *yeah .. :angry:  but aww welll im doing it by my self an cheap too...better for me now i can get my hands dirty.... :biggrin:
> *


Can i aleast get my commision check for saving you all that money LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah how much was it for.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Oct 5 2007, 11:08 AM~8938438
> *yeah how much was it for.. :biggrin:
> *


1 million dollars make it cash i dont liek checks now that i think about it LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

ok next time ill see u ill give u pesos ok :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HAHAHAHHA


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 27 2007, 08:12 AM~8880546
> *DA CHRONICLE CAMERAS WILL BE ROLLIN IN L.V.
> *


HOW WAS THE SHOW?COULD NOT GO :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 27 2007, 09:12 AM~8880546
> *DA CHRONICLE CAMERAS WILL BE ROLLIN IN L.V.
> *


Wheres the pics for us NW people that didnt go how did the NW do in the big rematch hop off ??????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: TRUUCHA GOTTEM POSTED

MORE IMPORTANTLY WHO IS COMIN TO PORTLAND ON SUNDAY??? :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 9 2007, 06:29 PM~8964335
> *:biggrin: TRUUCHA GOTTEM POSTED
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY WHO IS COMIN TO PORTLAND ON SUNDAY??? :biggrin:
> *


WHOS COMING???CAN WE SEE.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 9 2007, 07:29 PM~8964335
> *:biggrin: TRUUCHA GOTTEM POSTED
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY WHO IS COMIN TO PORTLAND ON SUNDAY??? :biggrin:
> *


Wheres your pics you always get the good ones for the NW and whats going on on sun???


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 9 2007, 09:18 PM~8964845
> *Wheres your pics you always get the good ones for the NW and whats going on on sun???
> *


 ?????????????


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

individulas portland was no were to be seen? :dunno: had a good time in all the hops though :thumbsup: will post videos later


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 9 2007, 08:18 PM~8964845
> *Wheres your pics you always get the good ones for the NW and whats going on on sun???*


X-2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOP SUNDAY AT THE EXPO CENTER PORTLAND OR. COME GET YOUR BET ON


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

HERES A LITTLE FROM VAGAS FOR YOU GUYS KENDOGG VIDEO WAS IN THE HOUSE!








SEND SOME MORE ON LINE LATTER


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thats my boy!! KENDOGG


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

KENDOGG VIDEO WAS IN THE HOUSE!
GET YOU VIDEO CALL (206)599-9677


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

[SIZE=7]KENDOGG VIDEOS[/SIZE]


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

RYAN WERES YOUR PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

kenndogg is she edited yet? haha uffin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

YUP! YOU KOWN HOW ROLLEZ ONLY DO THE SHIT! READY FOR YOURS CALL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Hopefully I'll be at all the shows next year. Car or not. Just to show support. Referring to the original topic.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Oct 10 2007, 06:23 PM~8972143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

no pics yet... could go this year.. brand new job!!! no time to take off!!!
had a camera down there thou will see how it comes out.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

All this talk about saving the shows i hope some of the washington cats come out to the show this weekend.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 11 2007, 06:07 PM~8980727
> *All this talk about saving the shows i hope some of the washington cats come out to the show this weekend.
> *


if it was sat. i'd be able to go. i work on sundays.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 11 2007, 06:07 PM~8980727
> *All this talk about saving the shows i hope some of the washington cats come out to the show this weekend.
> *


I wont be there got somethings going on oh ya where you in chealis or yakima??????


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i herad it was a 2 day show :dunno: 


> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 11 2007, 06:54 PM~8981071
> *if it was sat. i'd be able to go. i work on sundays.
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

wasup chipper :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 11 2007, 06:07 PM~8980727
> *All this talk about saving the shows i hope some of the washington cats come out to the show this weekend.
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 11 2007, 07:13 PM~8981839
> *I wont be there got somethings going on oh ya where you in chealis or yakima??????
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 11 2007, 08:41 PM~8982136
> *:0
> *


Was just a ? sound like he was calling out the big WA LOL i had to represent LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 11 2007, 11:54 PM~8983008
> *Was just a ? sound like he was calling out the big WA LOL i had to represent LOL :biggrin:
> *


Did you get my pm?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 11 2007, 10:56 PM~8983012
> *Did you get my pm?
> *


YES


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 28 2007, 09:13 PM~8892911
> *good stuff T- B A i need that new # bro- I got a new one 2
> *


man cutty i just passed through your town today... hit me on the mail box with yer number


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 11 2007, 09:23 PM~8981964
> *wasup chipper :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE ? HEY YOU GUYS BETTER BE READY SUNDAY. I KNOW SHANE IS READY ..... :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2007, 11:00 AM~8916158
> *So now that we have a few net beefs and arguement out of our systems(talking about myself) what can we really do to make these shows better for everyone so we continue to have them up here and enjoy this lifestyle we are living we can only fully enjoy it about 4-5 months out of the year at the most due to the weather i think its all the down time that has us all going stir crazy and fills us with pent up anger frustration and anticipation for the shows and hops so lets brain storm and see what we can do to make this stay alive up here
> *


Me and you can have a hula hoop contest in the hop pit


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

yea this was a last minute thing i just heard today.but ima still bring out that chippin ass LS out for the last time before i retire it :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Oct 11 2007, 11:41 PM~8983288
> *WHATS UP  HOMIE ? HEY YOU GUYS BETTER BE READY SUNDAY. I KNOW SHANE IS READY ..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 12 2007, 12:50 AM~8983338
> *yea this was a last minute thing i just heard today.but ima still bring out that chippin ass LS out for the last time before i retire it :biggrin:
> *


MY BOY WILL STILL TRADE YOU HIS TOWN CAR FOR THE LS YOU'LL SEE IT ON SUNDAY


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KEEP THE LS!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 12 2007, 03:41 PM~8987582
> *KEEP THE LS!!!
> *


 MY BOYS LINCOLN IS THE CLEANEST LINCOLN IN THE NORTHWEST . HE JUST WANTS THE LS CUZZ HE HAD ONE AND THEM R HIS FAVORITE LOW LOW'S.

NOW IM NOT TALKIN SHIT TO PEOPLE WITH LINCOLNS SO I DONT NEED ANYBODY TO TALK SHIT... IM JUST SAYIN RIDER WAIT TILL YOU C IT SUNDAY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Oct 12 2007, 09:42 PM~8989990
> *MY BOYS LINCOLN IS THE CLEANEST LINCOLN IN THE NORTHWEST . HE JUST WANTS THE LS CUZZ HE HAD ONE AND THEM R HIS FAVORITE LOW LOW'S.
> 
> NOW IM NOT TALKIN SHIT TO PEOPLE WITH LINCOLNS SO I DONT NEED ANYBODY TO TALK SHIT... IM JUST SAYIN RIDER WAIT TILL YOU C IT SUNDAY
> *


Post up pics


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

KENDOGG VIDEO (206) 599-9677


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 13 2007, 03:32 AM~8991170
> *Post up pics
> *


 I WILL AS SOON AS I GET SOME PICS OF IT.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Oct 13 2007, 12:03 PM~8992720
> *I WILL AS SOON AS I GET SOME PICS OF IT.
> *


Take some at the show tommorow for those who cant make it


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i got a thing for ls's 2!! 

is the town car blue?? with patterns?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 13 2007, 07:26 PM~8994316
> *i got a thing for ls's 2!!
> 
> is the town car blue?? with patterns?
> *



naw but thats my boy 2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

another of my old rides!! jaime good peeps.

town car is the only ford i roll. feeling them turtles..




any good rumors lately   :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 13 2007, 11:06 PM~8995435
> *another of my old rides!! jaime good peeps.
> 
> town car is the only ford i roll. feeling them turtles..
> ...



like what ? i dont know shit


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

not inttended to you dog'''''!!! just lil jokin

5-6cars about to hop!!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

expo 10/13/07
in case you missedit


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 11 2007, 07:41 PM~8982136
> *:0
> *


ay Ryan im leaving for pdx in 1 hour my number is in your messages hit me up ill be there til like sunday...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I GOT U LOCKED IN


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 16 2007, 08:27 PM~9018986
> *I GOT U LOCKED IN
> *


im out the door pimping I got some evil outerspace shit if you get to me in time 
uffin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

for next year, more picnics/bbqs/cruising uffin: we did a lot of it this year, but if we could get all the clubs in on it it'd be cool


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Oct 17 2007, 07:11 PM~9026600
> *for next year, more picnics/bbqs/cruising uffin: we did a lot of it this year, but if we could get all the clubs in on it it'd be cool
> *


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Oct 17 2007, 08:11 PM~9026600
> *for next year, more picnics/bbqs/cruising uffin: we did a lot of it this year, but if we could get all the clubs in on it it'd be cool
> *


x-2. we all need to get together and do shit. insted of being club vs. club. we are all lowriders, so that means we need to ride and not fight(talk shit and all that BS).

just my .02


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 17 2007, 11:24 PM~9028111
> *x-2. we all need to get together and do shit. insted of being club vs. club. we are all lowriders, so that means we need to ride and not fight(talk shit and all that BS).
> 
> just my .02
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

hows everyone been man...yeah man im already waitin for 2008..and its on again ...more picnic and cruise this time i hope..


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@Oct 18 2007, 12:32 PM~9031447
> *hows everyone been man...yeah man im already waitin for 2008..and its on again ...more picnic and cruise this time i hope..
> *


where you been at homey? hows the caddy?


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Oct 18 2007, 05:22 PM~9033282
> *where you been at homey? hows the caddy?
> *


just been workin and out cruisn 1st ave time to time...lac is aright...just waitin till next year to start with the paint..5th wheel and grill ..


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@Oct 18 2007, 01:32 PM~9031447
> *hows everyone been man...yeah man im already waitin for 2008..and its on again ...more picnic and cruise this time i hope..
> *


Seriously man... winter sucks... I can't wait till spring rolls around again.


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

"Save the shows in the northwest " I have been around since 93 and just started to go to shows again these last couple of years. Our car club just started to bring some of the cars to the shows. I see alot of old faces and alot of new faces which is great. I actually remember young kids that had lowrider bikes that have their own cars now (makes me feel old). We just lifted my little cousins Monte which is cool. Just From what i see now compared to how it was then was there are more car clubs now. So lowridinig will not fade here in the NorthWest. In all honesty lowriders to the masses are almost like a trend but not in Cali or were its hot most of the time. It was really big in the early 90s because mainstream rap (westcoast,Dre,Snoop,WC and Ice Cube) showed and rapped about them in videos. I guess this last couple of years you have seen more rap videos with lowriders in them also. I think the timing of the shows and locations and performers make a big diffrence. There may be a point were we may have to start bringing our cars to these mainstream import shows( like in the east coast,Nopi). I know some of you are a little bit offended because lowrider shows should all be about lowriders, I also feel that way but the truth of the matter is these promoters need to make money not lose it. We as lowriders would get more exposer to the masses, may be make some import kid or hot rod kid want a lowrider. If you have a car with switches you how much the kids love it. I like the idea of a counsel of all club presidents that meet yearly or every 3-4 months we could do a confrence call (we do it some times). Also may be meet up in the begining of the year. Or we just all go to the shows with or without a car. Just to show support to these promotors. hope i did not offend anyone i respect everyone and every car club because I know how hard it is to build and maintain a lowrider not to mention the time and money involved.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Oct 20 2007, 08:38 PM~9047952
> *"Save the shows in the northwest " I have been around since 93 and just started to go to shows again these last couple of years. Our car club just started to bring some of the cars to the shows. I see alot of old faces and alot of new faces which is great. I actually remember young kids that had lowrider bikes that have their own cars now (makes me feel old). We just lifted my little cousins Monte which is cool.  Just From what i see now compared to how it was then was there are more car clubs now. So lowridinig will not fade here in the NorthWest. In all honesty lowriders to the masses are almost like a trend but not in Cali or were its hot most of the time. It was really big in the early 90s because mainstream rap (westcoast,Dre,Snoop,WC and Ice Cube) showed and rapped about them in videos. I guess this last couple of years you have seen more rap videos with lowriders in them also.  I think the timing of the shows and locations and performers make a big diffrence.  There may be a point were we may have to start bringing our cars to these mainstream import shows( like in the east coast,Nopi). I know some of you are a little bit offended because lowrider shows should all be about lowriders, I also feel that way but the truth of the matter is these promoters need to make money not lose it. We as lowriders would get more exposer to the masses, may be make some import kid or hot rod kid want a lowrider. If you have a car with switches you how much the kids love it. I like the idea of a counsel of all club presidents that meet yearly or every 3-4 months we could do a confrence call (we do it some times). Also may be meet up in the begining of the year. Or we just all go to the shows with or without a car. Just to show support to these promotors. hope i did not offend anyone i respect everyone and every car club because I know how hard it is to build and maintain a lowrider not to mention the time and money involved.
> *


 WELL SPOKEN HOMIE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

The more i think about it , combining a show with imports,big rim cars and hotrods would more likely get us into a better venue, indoors with lighting. Also more spectators. People love the hop!! well just an idea :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

sounds crazy but it just might work :thumbsup: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Oct 20 2007, 11:58 PM~9049216
> * The more i think about it , combining a show with imports,big rim cars and hotrods would more likely get us into a better venue, indoors with lighting. Also more spectators. People love the hop!! well just an idea  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Oct 20 2007, 07:38 PM~9047952
> * Or we just all go to the shows with or without a car. Just to show support to these promotors. hope i did not offend anyone i respect everyone and every car club because I know how hard it is to build and maintain a lowrider not to mention the time and money involved.
> *


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Oct 20 2007, 10:58 PM~9049216
> * The more i think about it , combining a show with imports,big rim cars and hotrods would more likely get us into a better venue, indoors with lighting. Also more spectators. People love the hop!! well just an idea  :biggrin:
> *



uffin: sounds good to me boss what's up with you? it's chino uffin:


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Oct 21 2007, 09:27 PM~9054646
> *uffin: sounds good to me boss what's up with you?  it's chino uffin:
> *


 not much just trying to find time to fix piston pump havent taken it apart yet, also hoping for some sun or at least no rain. whats up with you? love the top on your ride :biggrin: , had me wondering about doing something to the cutlass. the rides lookin good. when your in the area hit me up, come hang out you know


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Oct 21 2007, 11:13 PM~9055062
> *not much just trying to find time to fix piston pump havent taken it apart yet, also hoping for some sun or at least no rain. whats up with you? love the top on your ride :biggrin: , had me wondering about doing something to the cutlass. the rides lookin good. when your in the area hit me up, come hang out you know
> *


yeah i wanna see that piston dialed in doing what it's supposed to. thanks, if you want some patterns i can hit up ray out in sunnyside and see what's up. but i bet your guys' weather is better than the weather in bellingham, it's no good and doesnt look like it'll get better. ill hit you up next time im around the area uffin:


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Oct 22 2007, 12:35 PM~9058252
> *yeah i wanna see that piston dialed in doing what it's supposed to.  thanks, if you want some patterns i can hit up ray out in sunnyside and see what's up.  but i bet your guys' weather is better than the weather in bellingham, it's no good and doesnt look like it'll get better.  ill hit you up next time im around the area uffin:
> *


 I will let you know about the patterns, I think it would look good. It really makes your car pop out. I hope I can figure out this piston pump,we will see. It was sunny today and most likely tomorrow. Makesure you hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Oct 22 2007, 11:03 PM~9062868
> *I will let you know about the patterns, I think it would look good. It really makes your car pop out. I hope I can figure out this piston pump,we will see. It was sunny today and most likely tomorrow. Makesure you hit me up  :biggrin:
> *


What you need to know about the pump??


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

heres my firewall ..a lil messy..
















:biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

tony save me 400$ for that..did that in 2 days was lazy sometimes.. :biggrin: now im looking for the side window trim anyone for a 78 elco..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Oct 23 2007, 11:02 PM~9070595
> *tony save me 400$ for that..did that in 2 days was lazy sometimes.. :biggrin: now im looking for the side window trim anyone for a 78 elco..
> 
> 
> ...


Wasnt it 800 and your wheels?? fuckers tried to ass rape you like you was in the pen


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck on your project


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah its was.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> *vengence Posted Today, 12:08 AM
> best of luck on your project
> *


thanks


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 23 2007, 08:33 PM~9070210
> *What you need to know about the pump??
> *


 does the piston ever get stuck ? and is there a noticeable diffrence between air and nitrogen ? thanks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Oct 23 2007, 11:44 PM~9070752
> *does the piston ever get stuck ? and is there a noticeable diffrence between air and nitrogen ? thanks
> *


Stuck out yes and big difference from air to nitrogen


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Oct 23 2007, 11:44 PM~9070752
> *does the piston ever get stuck ? and is there a noticeable diffrence between air and nitrogen ? thanks
> *


it shouldn't but if you using air..it can cause some issues....best thing to do is take it apart make sure its clean and pushed back in the tank...a little lube on the orings of the piston won't hurt....fill the tank....bleed lines..top off tank with in an inch or so...add little pressure until piston moves forward and raises fluid level....seal up fill plug..lock up car and add desired pressure to piston... you gunna have to play around with your pressure until you find what works right for you...but nitrogen is the only way to go


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 23 2007, 10:58 PM~9070794
> *Stuck out yes and big difference from air to nitrogen
> *


 thanks for the help


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Oct 23 2007, 10:59 PM~9070796
> *it shouldn't but if you using air..it can cause some issues....best thing to do is take it apart make sure its clean and pushed back in the tank...a little lube on the orings of the piston won't hurt....fill the tank....bleed lines..top off tank with in an inch or so...add little pressure until piston moves forward and raises fluid level....seal up fill plug..lock up car and add desired pressure to piston... you gunna have to play around with your pressure until you find what works right for you...but nitrogen is the only way to go
> *


 thanks for the help when i ordered it i did not ask enough questions. this piston pump thing is new to me its been awhile, you know . i will try that out this weekend thanks again.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Oct 24 2007, 12:32 AM~9070939
> *thanks for the help when i ordered it i did not ask enough questions. this piston pump thing is new to me its been awhile, you know . i will try that out this weekend thanks again.
> *


You can ask as many questions as you want but alot of time they aint gunna give ya the answer you need...only way to figure pistons out is to use them and learn


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Where did the NW go was hot in here for a while now its cold like our show seasons have become what can we do guys????


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

first u can help me get my frame strap..thats helping the nw out.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Oct 25 2007, 11:30 PM~9086996
> *first u can help me get my frame strap..thats helping the nw out.. :biggrin:
> *


I got a part elco i will sell you real cheap if you pull the motor and trans out of it its a 78 too perfect donor for your car build frame and suspenion then swap your body onto it


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

price :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Oct 26 2007, 02:05 AM~9087425
> *price :biggrin:
> *


CHEAP make offer possible trade for?????


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

so what ur saying is that the elco u have the frame is reinforced ..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Oct 26 2007, 02:17 AM~9087432
> *so what ur saying is that the elco u have the frame is reinforced ..
> *


no what i was saying is elco frame is for elco only so you can use this frame have it wrapped painte chomre tc then once its done roll it under your body


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

ohhhh :biggrin: sorry i lil slow...  i dont have anything to trade execp the wifey..... :biggrin: jk


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Oct 26 2007, 09:03 AM~9088476
> *ohhhh :biggrin:  sorry  i lil slow...  i dont have anything to trade execp the wifey..... :biggrin: jk
> *


I was gunna sugest that too LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
u got any pics off it..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Oct 26 2007, 11:30 AM~9089453
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> u got any pics off it..
> *


I can get some send me pics of your trade first :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin: haha







:biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Oct 26 2007, 02:19 PM~9090616
> *:biggrin: haha
> 
> 
> ...


Your wifey looks way better than her


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

how u know :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Oct 26 2007, 05:43 PM~9091741
> *how u know :angry:
> *


I met her at the end of the year bbq fool  i didnt mean in a bikini LOL


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 26 2007, 08:06 PM~9092137
> *I met her at the end of the year bbq fool   i didnt mean in a bikini LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah thats right..i forgot.. :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 18 2007, 10:30 PM~9035643
> *Seriously man...  winter sucks...  I can't wait till spring rolls around again.
> *


Fuck no!!! Winter doesn't suck........out here in sunny Southern California that is. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Fuck I remember those cold as winters in the Tri-Cities (Pasco, Richland, Kennewick), Yakima, Wenatchee and Moses Lake......and Seattle as well up and down from Everett, down to the South End out in Des Moines, Kent, Auburn and Tacoma. Driving on 13" Daytons in the snow like a real soldier (and I ain't bullshittin'). That's another reason why I moved back home. We're having shows every weekend out here and not just one but several shows in a single weekend alone....from Pomona to San Fernando. From South Central to Orange County. From the Inland Empire to San Bernardino. The list goes on and on. Oh and *EVERY *Sunday it's crackin' up on Crenshaw. Next *BIG* show that we've got cummmin' up is Nov 4th in Da LBC. *Wazz up Big Tony*?!?!

Here's a little taste of winter in my hood!!! :biggrin: 


















*Some of you might remember seeing this going up and down your town like a roller coaster!  :biggrin: These were just a few of my NW Low-Lows.*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOVE IT ZAPPO!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 27 2007, 03:16 AM~9094335
> *Fuck no!!!  Winter doesn't suck........out here in sunny Southern California that is.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Fuck I remember those cold as winters in the Tri-Cities (Pasco, Richland, Kennewick), Yakima, Wenatchee and Moses Lake......and Seattle as well up and down from Everett, down to the South End out in Des Moines, Kent, Auburn and Tacoma.  Driving on 13" Daytons in the snow like a real soldier (and I ain't bullshittin').  That's another reason why I moved back home.  We're having shows every weekend out here and not just one but several shows in a single weekend alone....from Pomona to San Fernando.  From South Central to Orange County.  From the Inland Empire to San Bernardino.  The list goes on and on.  Oh and EVERY Sunday it's crackin' up on Crenshaw.  Next BIG show that we've got cummmin' up is Nov 4th in Da LBC.  Wazz up Big Tony?!?!
> 
> Here's a little taste of winter in my hood!!! :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: nice rides


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 27 2007, 03:16 AM~9094335
> *Fuck no!!!  Winter doesn't suck........out here in sunny Southern California that is.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Fuck I remember those cold as winters in the Tri-Cities (Pasco, Richland, Kennewick), Yakima, Wenatchee and Moses Lake......and Seattle as well up and down from Everett, down to the South End out in Des Moines, Kent, Auburn and Tacoma.  Driving on 13" Daytons in the snow like a real soldier (and I ain't bullshittin').  That's another reason why I moved back home.  We're having shows every weekend out here and not just one but several shows in a single weekend alone....from Pomona to San Fernando.  From South Central to Orange County.  From the Inland Empire to San Bernardino.  The list goes on and on.  Oh and EVERY Sunday it's crackin' up on Crenshaw.  Next BIG show that we've got cummmin' up is Nov 4th in Da LBC.  Wazz up Big Tony?!?!
> 
> Here's a little taste of winter in my hood!!! :biggrin:
> ...


What up show them how the NW does it down in cali


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 27 2007, 09:45 PM~9098105
> *What up show them how the NW does it down in cali
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

lets invade this ricer event

http://www.nwtoyrun.com


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*P TOWN WEEKEND*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 28 2007, 08:39 PM~9103256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*
GOODTIMES*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 28 2007, 08:48 PM~9103300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 27 2007, 09:45 PM~9098105
> *What up show them how the NW does it down in cali
> *


Hell yeah Tony....I'm always puttin' the NW on the map out here! What can I say? It's my home away from home.  For those of you out there in the NW....if you ever need a favor hit me up @ (310) 403-7277.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Oct 28 2007, 09:14 PM~9103465
> *Hell yeah Tony....I'm always puttin' the NW on the map out here!  What can I say?  It's my home away from home.  For those of you out there in the NW....if you ever need a favor hit me up @ (310) 403-7277.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 30 2007, 05:20 PM~9117586
> *
> 
> 
> ...




like the car thats hopping in the background


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HILLSBORO ORE


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

everyone should get out to seattle next weekend uffin: gonna be a hop, we might as well cruise one more time :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hops?


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

dude ill be at work...an wat time.. :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 1 2007, 11:22 PM~9136639
> *dude ill be at work...an wat time.. :biggrin:
> *


We have been trying to figure that out but no answers yet. Well be ready.... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

IM WORKIN AS WELL,SOMEONE BE SURE TO GET SHITLOADS OF VIDEO


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I think the Portland and Seattle homies have the right idea. The more people see lowriders in a positive way, the bigger the scene will get.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I think after the showing of serious hoppers this weekend we can get more people to start building some hoppers and do this


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Nov 14 2007, 03:02 PM~9228355
> *I think after the showing of serious hoppers this weekend we can get more people to start building some hoppers and do this
> *


there's more coming out this time :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I HEARD THE SAME HOMIE.. ALL ON THE WEATHER


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 14 2007, 06:22 PM~9229429
> *I HEARD THE SAME HOMIE.. ALL ON THE WEATHER
> *


weekend of the 24th i heard homies from big time headin north again,and i heard they bringin somethin GOOD out.. :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 14 2007, 05:23 PM~9229441
> *weekend of the 24th i heard homies from big time headin north again,and i heard they bringin somethin GOOD out.. :biggrin:
> *



trust me homie i will be there this time... you gonna come up?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

What's up Northwest?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

What's up Northwest?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Nov 21 2007, 11:10 PM~9279902
> *What's up Northwest?
> *


wuddup homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 22 2007, 12:24 AM~9279980
> *wuddup homie! :biggrin:
> *


Tryin not to go crazy this winter, and shit just barely started.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 30 2007, 06:20 PM~9117586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that must be jr in the background!!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice monte,kinda looks like todds that he brought from AZ.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 03:00 PM~9309245
> *nice monte,kinda looks like todds that he brought from AZ.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 03:02 PM~9309258
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i remember that car,

looked like somethin i would drive as a daily.. :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

TOYS FOR TOTS

YEP. THATS RIGHT! SATURDAY DEC. 8th 1:30 PM AT 272ND PARK N RIDE. EXIT 147. WE’RE GOING TO DRIVE DOWN TO OLYMPIA MAIN BUFFET. EXIT 109. DROP OFF TOYS AND EAT LIKE KINGS.


“This is going to be a BIG ONE. I want to see everybody there. I mean everybody. This is for the CHILDREN that are less fortunate. I don't care what you bring, a hot wheel or a stuffed animal. Just an unopened toy. This will show the community that all the cars are not street racing all the time. This will be an open forum event. I will post on other forums.”

“YOU NEED TO BE AT THIS ONE!”
LETS MAKE SOME KIDS

HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS


----------



## DenzelSnipes1 (Dec 3, 2007)

I would like to offer the following suggestions to the organizers of the shows as it relates to the area of entertainment. Perhaps you should consider having artists perform that have some affinity or attachement to both Lowriding and the culture in general. Not just a rapper, because he says he can rap. You are promoting these shows with the expectation that a lot of people will come out and attend. The right artist, that is being promoted, will be a hopeful draw to the masses. The other 3 suggestions I could offer in this area are 1) Get an artist to perform that has more than 1 hit. You are paying them for a performance not just one song. 2) Get an artist that appeals to all of your potential attendees. Your shows are being promoted as "family events", so bringing/promoting entertainment thats going to go on stage and curse the crowd out might hurt your overall turnout. 3) Do some heavy promotions, including radio, if finances permit, a lot of people dont attend shows, simply because they dont know there is a show going on.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 26 2007, 02:20 PM~9309457
> *
> *


can u post the other single,or will someone get mad for posting it :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

i didnt have enough room on my camera to get any more video. it was just off my digital camera


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

here is a picture...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

This topic really died.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

bring back old shit but fuck it 

TTT


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Damn and I'm looking at moving back to the Pacific NW.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 11 2008, 09:55 AM~12124083
> *bring back old shit but fuck it
> 
> TTT
> *


Nothing old about SAVIING out shows


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

is there gona be another toys for tots?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 16 2008, 01:57 PM~12172530
> *is there gona be another toys for tots?
> *



NW TOY RUN 2008

December 13 , 2008
Time: 1:30 pm
Place: 272nd park n ride. exit 147 off I-5
Bring: unopened toy

TOYS FOR TOTS

YEP. THATS RIGHT! SATURDAY DEC.13th 1:30pm AT 272ND PARK N RIDE. EXIT 147. GONNA DRIVE OVER TO PACIFIC RACEWAYS. DROP OFF TOYS AND ENJOY THE PEOPLE AND CARS.

LAST YEAR WAS AT THE EXTREME. OVER 400 CARS. LOTS OF FUN, AND LOTS OF TOYS. WANNA MAKE THIS EVENT SO LARGE WE WILL HAVE TO HAVE THE TACOMA DOME IN A FEW YEARS. LOOKS LIKE IT'S GETTING THERE SO LETS GET IT GOING!!!


This is going to be a BIG ONE. I want to see everybody there. I mean everybody. This is for the CHILDREN that are less fortunate. I don't care what you bring, a hot wheel or a stuffed animal. Just an unopened toy. This will show the community that all the cars are not street racing all the time. This will be an open forum event. I will post on other forums. YOU NEED TO BE AT THIS ONE!
LETS MAKE SOME KIDS HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS!

www.nwtoyrun.com


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's is my 2 cents, To put a good show on it takes money, I've read a few comments where they where saying it cost to much for car entries yea it has gone up but so has the cost to put a show on, Trophies and Awards,a place where to have it, permits,entertainment/Dj/Rap/R&B,Hotel rooms for the entertainment that is not going to charge use.Flyers and Radio there is so much details some people don't understand. Averge cost to do a car show runs 7000.00 to 10000.00 so at 35 dollars a car u need 100 cars to be at 3500 and all that money alot of it has to be paid first Trophies and Awards in which we had 4000.00 and still have. I've been part of Three shows here in the Tri-cities 2 went good but third one was cancelled and planning to do one in 2012, NW shows will still continue we will not give up


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Lowcos will continue to put it down for the Northwest!!! It is getting harder every year that's why we need all the riders out there next year to put it down for the Northwest and *SHOW* everyone that there is successful lowriding events!!! Next year our trophies will be bigger and better then they were this year and we are going to have the sickest raffle on the planet so please help us gather support for the Yakima show so we can bring back the big cruz on Yakima Ave or in Union Gap!!! It takes EVERYONE to make this successful so make plans guys to come to Yakima in August next year!!!


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

javier1966lowcos said:


> Lowcos will continue to put it down for the Northwest!!! It is getting harder every year that's why we need all the riders out there next year to put it down for the Northwest and *SHOW* everyone that there is successful lowriding events!!! Next year our trophies will be bigger and better then they were this year and we are going to have the sickest raffle on the planet so please help us gather support for the Yakima show so we can bring back the big cruz on Yakima Ave or in Union Gap!!! It takes EVERYONE to make this successful so make plans guys to come to Yakima in August next year!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

Eugene will aslo be throwing some bad-ass shows from here on out, much more prizes and bigger and better trophies as well. We have the college's support with as much funding as we need out here since we made it on the news and the front cover of the newspaper in a postive manner. So support Lowcos in Yakima,Eugene, and any other show being put out here in the PNW that you guys can make it to. This upcoming year of 2012 we will be raffling off lowrider bikes and much more kick-ass trophies. Eugene show is set for August 11th 2012


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

Im still having shows,,all the money comes out of my pocket,no im not rich,,just an average dude working my ass off to make a show! and still some of the people with the baddest rides dont show up because it hurts to pay $15.00 for a reg fee,,,sep 18 is the next best of the NW custom car show in hillsboro oregon,,car show and concert,pin up girl contest!


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

$15.00 register fee is absolutly affordable. :thumbsup:


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

the hot rod shows and classic car shows have no problem drawing cars any weekend in the portland area sometimes 2 or 3 shows in the same weekend. and you don't have to have a full blown show car to go to a car show. i like the idea of the car shows that have everything from hot rods to lowriders. maybe everybody who puts on a show should try to get all types of cars. it doesn't have to be just a lowrider show. just a thought?


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

get the newest and hotest mag out today only from us


----------

